# HM's Carrion Crown AP - IC



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*The Haunting of Harrowstone*

by Micheal Kortes



> _When Harrowstone Prison burned to the ground, prisoners, guards, and a host of vicious madmen met a terrifying end. In the years since, the nearby town of Ravengro has shunned the fire scarred ruins, telling tales of unquiet spirits that wander abandoned cellblocks.
> 
> But when a mysterious evil disturbs Harrowstone's tenuous spiritual balance, a ghostly prison riot commences that threaten to consume the nearby village in madness and flames.__
> 
> Can the adventures discover the secrets of Harrowstone and quell a rebellion of the dead? Or will they be the spirit-prison's next inmates?_



*Characters
*Halál Árnyéka - Tengu Emissary (Inquisitor/Rogue Gestalt) as played by Mowgli
Gregori Ostov of Wehrlight Isle - Human Cursed (Ranger(Beast Master & Skirmisher)/Alchemist Gestalt) as played by GlassEye
Frivinianna Laali - Half-Drow Arcane Performer (Sorcerer/Bard Gestalt) as played by perrinmiller
Marshan - Half-Elf Guardian (Summoner/Cleric of Erastil Gestalt) as played by Satin Knights

*Links*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303249-hms-carrion-crown-ap-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/284482-hms-carrion-crown-ap-rg.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/302071-carrion-crown-closed-group-ct.html


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=Misc]Adventure Event and research tracking post.

*Trust Score:* 20

*Researches:

* _Whispering Way_ - *Completed*
 DC 10,DC 15, DC 20,DC 25
_
Harrowstone_ - *Completed*
 DC10, DC 15, DC 20, DC 25
_
The Five Prisoners_ -* Incomplete*
DC 15, DC 20, DC 25 (0/5)

*Events:*

House on Fire
Restless Dead
Monumental Desecrations
The Skipping Song
Hungry Stirges[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

The storm from early has pasted but the thick gray clouds remain, and lightning can be seen in the distance. The dreary day reflects each of your dreary moods as you have not come to Ravengro to celebrate but to mourn.

The weather had almost made you miss the funeral of your late friend Professor Petros Lorrimor, but as it is you are not the only one to reach the cemetery (called The Restlands by the locals) just in time. 

Three others obviously not locals by their gear and demeanor have just arrived as well. They approach the gates of the cemetery and the people waiting there with the same caution as you do.

Standing near the entrance way is a cart with an ornate and finely crafted black coffin inside. A group of obvious locals stands across the path huddled in a circle talking quietly as a young woman in her twenties stands near the cart alone. 

She appears to have been crying by the redness of the eyes she turns in your direction. Straightening her dress she stands before the coffin and cart as you approach and when she sees each of you more clearly through the puffiness of her eyes she almost nods to herself as if she expected you.

"Good day to you," she says in a dry voice that has probably done nothing but cry for some time. Swallowing she continues, "My name is Kendra Lorrimor, daughter of Professor Lorrimor. You must be the friends of my late father that I have been expecting. Your names sirs... and madam?"

[sblock=OOC] Please post up descriptions and intros if you will. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

_Ack! Double post, sorry._


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

Firvinianna Laali has been traveling along from Daggermark and finally arrived at Ravengro, a little weary and a touch wary as well. Her long pale hair is slightly disheveled but still in its pony tail halfway down her back, revealing her brown-grayish ears pierced with silver jewelry in their entire splendor. As she walks along approaching the cemetery, onlookers notice her slender elven build and very exotic attractiveness. The black outfit covering her upper torso and shoulders is pushing up her bosom to reveal voluptuous cleavage, particularly for an elf.

Her well toned muscles are subdued slightly in the black skin tight hose she wears, riding from low on her waist leaves her midriff bare, revealing a small ornamental silver loop piercing the lower part of her belly button. The hose run all the way down into soft black leather ankle boots with a low heel and shiny ornamental buckles that adorn her feet.

Clutching a longbow in hand, Firvin walks along, the silver bracelets on her wrists shining in contrast with the thin, long black gloves that continue up to her biceps with a few loops around her thumb and fingers to keep the fabric covering the backs of her hands while her fingers and palms are bare. Even without the distinct ears, her graceful stroll and betrays the eleven heritage that her unusually darkly tanned brownish skin refutes.

Firvin looks around with her pale eyes bluish gray eyes, noticing that she appears to just on-time, in danger of being late even. Until now she had not realized the Professor had any off-spring, but then again she has been told that humans fornicate like rabbits and she should not be surprised.

“Vedui' Arwen Lorrimor. I am Firvinianna Laali, traveling songbird, recently from Daggermark.”
 
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2011)

Down the road about 200 feet away is seen a man in a mottled grey and brown cloak leading a pack mule.  He stops, and appears to be taking off weapons and storing them on the mule.  Even his backpack is transferred to the beast.  Then he continues approaching the cemetery.  As he approaches, his features become more discernible.  Black leather boots, black leather armor that has been worn through many years of battle, an old heavy forest cloak, and a wooden holy symbol hanging around his neck label this man as a woods walker in the service of Erastil.  When one looks at his face, they see the fairer features of a half breed, and a softly glowing rune of elk horns upon his forehead.  Such a rune is the ancient version of Erastil's holy symbol, not often seen these days.  The cloak poorly hides a lump near his right hip.  A sheathed dagger hangs properly from the left hip.

Once the pair get closer to the cemetery, the man waves his hand, and the mule dutifully stops and starts grazing at the side of the road.  He occasionally takes a step or two in a seemingly random pattern while grazing, attempting to move a bit closer to the assembled crowd, while not appearing to do so.  

Approaching the lady, "My condolences. I am Marshan.  It saddens me to lose such a man of wisdom as your father.  If there is anything you should need..." quietly letting polite assumption fill in the rest of the statement.

[sblock=actions]Toddy is intently listening to the crowd to hear the whispered gossip of the town folk. +4 Perception, +4 Bluff. A bridle hides the "pack mule's" rune.  He keeps his eyes focused down while grazing. Marshan is only wearing a dagger.  The rest of his weapons are stowed in Toddy's pack.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2011)

A thick-set man walks up to the cluster of people centered around the young woman.  He glares at all around.  His long hair is damp and hangs lankly past broad shoulders; he obviously didn't bother to raise the hood of his cloak during the recent storm.  That same cloak hangs open revealing the armor he wears, mail and kilt of the old style, ornate but dark with age.  Several weapons hang about his body: a longsword and dagger at his side, the handles of two weapons, axes most likely jutting up past his shoulders, and he wears a cestus over his right hand.  An old shield flaking dark red paint hangs from an over-stuffed pack.

"Lorrimor never mentioned a daughter," he blurts.

He coughs to cover his faux pas and snatches glances at the others around.  "Ah... I'm Gregori Ostov of Wehrlight Isle.  I frequently corresponded with your father.  He was a very knowledgeable man and aided me in my researches.  I'm not quite sure how I'll proceed without your father's advice but I'm sure to figure something out."  He lets his attention roam over the graveyard though his eyes narrow and linger at the coffin.




___________________​
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

A lone figure strides up the hill, the gray and black of his clothing matching well the gloom of the day. Sharp eyes peer about from beneath the broad brim of his low-crowned hat, making note of every detail of the crowd.

As he approaches, it is clear that this man is not human. He's slight - no more than five feet in height and thin with it. A dark beak extends beyond the brim of his hat, and feathers adorn the backs of his three fingered hands where they extend beyond the cuffs of his shirt. He gives a visible start as his eyes light on the elven girl introducing herself to Kendra Lorrimor, and recognition is apparent before he turns to the daughter of his friend and gives a slight bow. His voice is cultured, not at all like one would expect coming from a raven's craw.

"Lady Lorrimor, my sincere condolences. Though we've never met, I conversed often with your father and was proud to call him a friend. Please tell me if there's anything I can do for you in your time of grief."

[sblock=Actions]Perception, Sense Motive (1d20+8=17, 1d20+7=16)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Before the group of locals falls silent Toddy hears the standard gossip one would hear talked about strangers...

"Who are they?"

"Why is she wearing that?"

"I don't know I find it fashionable, and... OW!"

"Is that a bird?"

They fall silent as a large man working on his third chin waddles over to Kendra and the others. The other locals fall silent so they can listen in.

"What's this Mistress Lorrimor?" the pale fat faced man asks questioningly.

"Oh, Councilman Hearthmount. These are friends of my father, the ones mentioned in the note regarding his will."

"Ah yes, yes. I should have counted on your father to have a strange taste in friends and some of the names mentioned were a bit... exotic." he adds looking on. "We should get started. Father Grimburrow is waiting and I will bring the will to your home after for the reading now that all parties are here. Would these... people be to opposed as to take up your fathers coffin as pallbearers?"

Kendra looks at the group and then with a shy expression says, "I don't know. I would hate to impose." She looks over at the other gathered townspeople the group follows her gaze.

The group of locals consist of another large man who once might have been welled muscled but time and ale have taken most of it away. He has an eternal grin on his face and a hand on the shoulder of a thin lad no more than thirteen who must be his son by the look of him. An older man with only a few white wisps of hair and a playful glint in his eye (especially when he looks at Firvin) stands with a slight stoop along side a woman in a brown robe. The belt around the woman's waste is full of feathers, beads, and other implements.

Kendra turns back to look at the group and leaves the question hanging in the air...


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2011)

Marshan simply nods and bows slightly before moving over into position to the right of the casket.
[sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* none
Sheathed dagger +2, d4+2

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Halál nods at the questioning look and moves to the corner of the casket diagonally opposite from Marshan.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2011)

"Certainly not," says Gregori in quick acceptance of the task.  Before he takes his place at the coffin he looks at the one who introduced himself as Marshan.  "Do you mind if I sling my pack on your beast for the moment?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

"It's best you tie your mule to the cart," Councilman Hearthmount breaks in. "Don't want it doing it's business in The Restlands."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2011)

"If he lets you.  Hold your hand out palm up and let him sniff it.  If he licks it, then he has accepted you and will let you near." Of course, Toddy will, but he has to play the timid animal for the crowd. He will play distrusting and looking at his master before giving in and licking Gregori's palm.

Addressing the councilman, "He don't like being tied down.  He will behave."  Switching to elvish, "Be parade pretty like the military drills."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvin looks at the others and sees the mismatch in strengths compared to herself for such a menial tasks.  But she agrees, “Sai eithel. I should be on the same side as the strongest one of you though.”
 
Used to being ogled and even stared, she notes those that might cause trouble, either lecherous males or vindictive, jealous women. She lines up the same side as Gergori if possible.
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

Gregori seems surprised when Marshan's pack animal docilely licks his hand; he's used to domestic animals getting skittish whenever he is near but this one seems unusually calm for all his reluctance to let Gregori near.  "That's that, then, eh?" he says as he quickly attaches his pack to the animal and moves away to take his place at the coffin.

"The lady is right; how 'bout you move on over to the other side with him and let us handle this side.  Any others?  Or just the four of us?"  His last questions are addressed to Kendra Lorrimor.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Kendra smiles and says, "Oh you all will do just fine. Please follow me," she adds her voice going somber as she takes the lead.

With Kendra in the lead the group with the coffin held aloof take the center and the locals fall in behind. As they near the gate the group notices Kendra take her right hand and point at her heart. She then swirls her hand in a spiral before she enters The Restlands paying small respect to Pharasma to watching over the living as the enter a realm ruled by the dead.

She walks at a normal pace up a winding graveled path...

[sblock=OOC] Posts and Perception checks plz[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2011)

Marshan is protective of the lump under his cloak, and switching sides would put it next to the casket and in danger of crushing.  So, with a small wave and nod, he motions the bird man to move around as if the words were meant for either of them.

Toddy walks behind the town folk in a slow ceremonial prance step for the parade.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

Halál will position himself to accommodate the others; he has no real preference as to which side of the coffin he takes. As he takes up his post, he continues his covert surveillance of the others present.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception, Sense Motive (1d20+8=21, 1d20+7=12)

Tossing in Sense Motive checks along with Perception whenever there are NPCs to be 'read.' Halál's training with the Anaphexia left him a little paranoid, plus these are strong points for the Inquisitor so I might as well get some mileage out of them . . .[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

Gregori with the others holds the coffin high and follows Kendra to the Restlands.  He mimics the respect paid to Pharasma making a quick swirl over his heart as the girl did.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna Laali tucks away her longbow to free her hands and tries to help with the coffin, but with Gregori doing most of the work higher than her reach is comfortable with, she is likely not terribly burdened.

She has time to look around and notice things.
 
_<<Perception (1d20+7=23)>>_
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

The party advances behind Kendra and into the misty graveyard. The only sounds are booted feet on gravel.

As they wind their way through everyone notices that there are a seeming large number of men standing along the approach, although they are keeping their distance.

They look like locals by their garb, some might even be farmhands by the look of them. Ahead a group of six men stand blocking the path.

"That's far enough," an older man ,with long sideburns coming down across his cheeks, says crossing his arms. "We been talking, and we don't want Lorrimor buried in the Restlands. You can take him upriver and bury him there if you want, but he ain't goin' in the ground here!"

Kendra is swift to respond, her sadness swiftly transforming into anger. "What are you talking about?" she cries out...

[sblock=OOC] Pause for PC reaction/actions. Post up even if you just want me to know your character is just watching for now. Once everyone posts I will continue on.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2011)

Even though the parade procession has stopped, the dumb animal, that Toddy is playing, continues his prance step until he up beside and then ahead of his master.  This puts him beside Kendra. He stands in a proud, show pony pose. Marshan leans to guide the pall bearers so that the coffin is directly behind Kendra, and Marshan is behind Toddy and the weapons sheathed in his pack.  This puts Gregori within reach of Kendra as well, on her back left.
[sblock=actions]Toddy moves to the right of Kendra, Marshan moves to the right back of Kendra, within reach of his hammer on Toddy's pack.  Gregori has been maneuvered to Kendra's left back.  Toddy readies to defend Kendra from any attack.  All in silence, so the lady can do the arguing.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

_Mmmm. This is awkward._

Halál speaks to the other pallbearers, just loudly enough to be heard by them. "Possibly we should free our hands just in case? Let's lower the Professor while we have the chance, _megegyezik_? M'lady, would you give us a three count?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

As Toddy tries to pass the group of locals they are startled. But quickly catching their wits and understanding the "Prancing Pony" is still headed up to the front they quickly reach for his bridle, packs, really anything they can grab.

The pony dances away from the group as they stop as the "mule" passes the coffin and ends up beside Kendra.

[sblock=OOC] Rolling... but remember if combat breaks out we go to the CT thread. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

On three Gregori lowers the coffin so that it is no longer at shoulder height and can be lowered to the ground quickly if necessary.  "What's this?  No burial in the Restlands?  Whyever not?!  Explain yourself, man."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna Laali assumes the Halál is asking her to count and she is more than willing to let them set down the coffin.  "Er, atta, nelde."  Even before the coffin is down she has a free hand ready to start working some magic.
 
She tries to remember what she has heard about local customs regarding burials to determine what the issue is.  However, she is more interested in dealing with people who should mind there own business than the burial itself.
 
_<<_Knowledge Local (1d20+3=22)_>>_
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

As the group slowly starts to put the coffin down the older man continues. "You don't get it woman. We won't have a necromancer buried in the same place as are kin. I suggest you move out while you still can. Folks are pretty upset about this right now."

Kendra just shakes her head (almost sadly). "Necromancy!? Are you really such ignorant fools?"

"Fools! Fools! We'll show you and your out-lander friends who the fools are here! Get them! And the coffin!" the man shouts as the large group rushes forward.

[sblock=OOC] No more posting here until combat is over please post up stats and INIT in the Combat Thread See you there.

Knowledge check- reveals no reason why the Professor shouldn't be buried in the Restlands he was a resident.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

Firvinianna suddenly begins singing a sad song in elvish that has been know to bring tears to the eyes of even hardened warriors. But these humans seem uneffected by the ballad and continue menacingly towards the woman.

"This one's a witch and speak'n in some magic language," one of the thugs says as he steps up to Firvin. He swings the handle of his rake at her and misses. Another farmhand also comes up to the singing songbird and aims for her back striking her a smart blow upon the back of her shoulder.

A grim faced man with a stubbly beard approaches Gergori and takes a swing. The warrior's armor takes the impact of the blow protecting him.

"Hold strong . . . lower the coffin on three . . . one . . . two . . . three!" Halál says to everyone. As he counts the thugs on his side coming running up homemade weapons raised. As the farmhands try to not kill anyone their blows have little effect on Halál or Marshan. The men lower the coffin but Firvinianna let's go of her end causing that corner to land in the gravel with a loud _*bam*_.

Marshan draws his hammer and steps forward growing in size becoming as big as an ogre. Halal draws forth his sap not wanting to seriously injury anyone. Gergori puts up his fists, although he is no pugilist he will try his best to fight unarmed.

Kendra stands in shock and awe to what is happening around the coffin of her late father.

"LEAVE you drunken fools! ... Or the buzzards shall be feasting on your entrails tonight!" bellows the "ogre".

Firvinianna, now surrounded, changes her tune (er, song rather) to one of elven courage. She shifts to the side and away from one of the local yokels, drawing her whip. She cracks her whip, giving a decent  impression of a dominatrix, "You should know you place, fools." The  leather coil wraps around the farmer's weapon and she pulls it from his  grasp.

Gergori reaches out to grab the farm  tool out of his opponent's hand. He takes a quick strike across  the knuckles first and with a growl he lashes out quicker the second time and  wrenches the pitch fork out of the man's hands. The thug's face becomes  on of chagrin as he watches Gergori spinning his former weapon around in  his hands.

While on the other side of the coffin three men take and beat at Marshan and Halál. The tengu absorbs the villager's blow, straightening quickly after releasing his corner of the coffin. The sap in his hand flicks out, clipping the man who hit him on the temple and causing his eyes to glass over. Halál allows the momentum of his blow against the first thug's head to  bounce his sap back against the second thug on his side of the  coffin. This one drops like a stone as well.

Marshan takes on the third man as he watches Toddy out of the corner of his eye. His eidolon's blunt teeth make short work of a man dragging him into the dirt. With a small smile he throws a series of punches with his enlarged fists, and gets a solid blow to his adversaries gut knocking the wind out of the man.

The group of thugs around the fight start to run off as they see most of their companions lying about unconscious. And the last two men in the fight, who are now both unarmed start to back away slowly keeping an eye on the group before they too turn tail and run.

Halál watches for a moment as the final two thugs flee; he then checks the coffin to see that the Professor's remains are still entirely inside. "Well, nothing like a warm reception to see the spirit off to Pharasma's peace." Finally he starts to check on the thugs he brought low to make sure they are not seriously hurt.

Seeing the others flee, he lets them go. Marshan does a bit of continuous casting, pointing at each of the thugs on the ground. His holy symbol and the stag horn rune upon his forehead flaring with white light with each casting. When the birdman starts checking the bodies, "They should be stable for the moment." Then, moving over to Kendra and whispering in her ear, "This insult should not go unpunished. Mind if I teach them a lesson? It is you that will have to live with them afterward. But, they should learn to fear the unknown." 

Kendra looks to the man questioningly and sees him fetch some rope from Toddy's pack, and starts measuring it off into five foot sections. Dagger drawn... "Oh... oh no they were wrong, but... but maybe the sheriff should see to them." Kendra says not truly knowing what it is the cleric is suggesting. "Councilman Hearthmount!" she calls as she catches her wits for a moment.

Gregori watches impassively as the thugs flee then turns to watch with interest whatever this Marshan fellow is up to. With Halál   checking the coffin he waits...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

The large councilman wanders up towards the group cautiously from one direction of the path as three new men come from the opposite direction.

"Yes Mistress Lorrimor?" he asks looking at the men lying in the dirt. 

"Can we send someone to fetch the sheriff? I think a few days locked away will teach these brigands not to jump to their fists before knowing what they are about." Kendra says finally getting herself composed.

"Well," the councilman starts to say slowly. Then seeing the three newcomers more clearly he almost sighs in relief. "Best to let Father Grimburrow there decide The Restlands are the domain of the church after all."

As the group turns they find a very old, very wrinkled man coming towards them flanked by to locals carrying shovels. "What is going on here? Why have you all stopped?" he demands in a croaky but authoritative voice.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2011)

"Well, if you have a sheriff who has some shackles, I won't need to cut up this perfectly good rope."  Sheathing the dagger, he starts recoiling the rope to put it away.  

To the old man, "Just a momentary interruption.  I'll let the lady explain."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna coils her whip back up and remarks to her fellow pallbearers, “These fools really should know better that to mess with the likes of us.  Perhaps we should flog them."

She apologizes to the professor's daughter, "Sorry about dropping the coffin, I thought I could distract the bunch of them while these guys let the coffin down without my help. I did not realize that they needed my small muscles to keep it stable.”
 
As the old man starts making demands she replies, "Apparently some of your local hooligans thought our friend did not belong here to be laid to rest.  We had to convince them otherwise.  You are welcome."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

Halál looks around at the scene and gestures to the fallen thugs. "Indeed, as soon as the sheriff arrives we'll be ready to proceed. Apologies for the manners of these cretins."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Gregori tosses away the pitchfork he took from one of the farmers and bows respectfully though not too deeply to the old man.  "Father Grimburrow?  Some of the locals objected to the Professor being buried in the Restlands and, well... we put a stop to such shenanigans as they were going to get up to with his body.  The question is: do you feel the same way about the Professor?  This resting place is your concern and I can't speak for the others but I'll abide by your judgement on the matter."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

Father Grimburrow gives the group a look of disapproval but doesn't say anything at first. Listening he walks over to the unconscious farmhands. "So you want to wait for the sheriff while the Professor lays their on the path?" he asks but doesn't wait for an answer. "I guess those I saw running off where part of it too? Do you wish then for only this four men to be punished?"

He again doesn't wait for an answer but Gergori speaks up and he listens with a wrinkled ear. "Well said I believe that you have taught them all a fine lesson but let's ask them shall we." The old priest bows his head and mumbles a silent prayer. A greyish light starts to swirl away from the man in a pattern similar to the sign of Pharasma. 

The light touches everyone present and when it does those that were wounded feel invigorated as their wounds and bruises disappear. The four men groggily start to get up and then start as if they just remembered what has happened. Father Grimburrow gives them no chance to get their wits.

"What is this I hear about the late Professor Lorrimor not being 'allowed' to be buried in The Restlands?" he says with a voice use to preaching sermons and growing louder at the word. "I say who and who can't be buried here not some yokel."

"It wasn't us it was Gibs..." one starts to say but is cut off by the slightly enraged priest. "It was you. All of you. I found throttled and lying in your own spittle to comatose to close your own mouth. So you are all to blame. If there are others we will find out, or better yet you all will go to the sheriff's office. Explain what happened. Tell him everyone involved and let him decide what to do with all of you, so I may get on with my duties here. Understood?"

Both men mumble something and before Father Grimburrow can say anything they all say, "Yes Father."

The group watches the four men scramble away. The wrinkled old priest moves back to the head of the path. "Now pick up the Professor and let us continue on. And someone get that dumb animal off these grounds before it defiles them any further."

Councilman Hearthmount moves quickly back to where the other locals stand and wait. Kendra looks to the group half afraid and half unsure what to do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Ack, got Ninja'd while drafting.





Before the Father replies,  Firvinianna looks at the birdman, unsure what to make of his humor, if he was even joking.  The facial expressions are too hard to read.  She uncoils her whip again and waits for the sheriff to arrive so she may begin the flogging as Halál suggested. She comments, "I normally don't meddle in the affairs of human burials, so I will not protest. I only object to being attacked unreasonably.”
 
Putting her whip back away as the priest heals and deals with the hooligans, Firvin shrugs, no longer caring about punishing them.  She is satisfied that the priest has put them in their place, "Nicely done Father.  Those young ones appear to have been properly cowed."

Looking at her companions, she grabs hold of her corner again ready to lift when they are ready, mindful that they cannot do it without her puny arms.
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy ~ Half-elf "ogre" and mule*

Telepathic conversation "Quiet..." ..  "Boss, can I tell off that old coot? .. Dumb animal?  .. Right!  .. I'll show you!" .. "No. ..  Stay in character.  .. We don't need to frighten all the town folk. .. Go fall back in line after them, and listen to what they prattle on about." .. "But, but..." ..  "Remember Oppara?" .. "Oh... all right."

Once Marshan's weapon is back in its sheath on the mule, Marshan waves his hand and it prances back to its place in the back of the procession.  Checking under his cloak for a moment, he is satisfied his gift is not damaged.  He returns to his place beside the coffin, ready to lift and carry it again.[sblock=intentions]If any town folk attempt to lead Toddy away, he will growl and snap at the air to frighten them.  Marshan will holler out "Don't try it, unless you want to lose a hand."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2011)

Halál looks on in silent admiration as the old priest gives the hooligans a proper dressing-down. _Almost as good as old Bishop Senir himself!_ Thoughts of his adopted father draw his attention away for a moment, then he comes back to the present with a sharp click of his beak. His raven dark eyes twinkly merrily at Firvin as he feels the regard of the exotic elven woman and turns to give her a brief look before stooping to grasp his corner of the coffin.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2011)

Gregori lifts with the others hoisting the coffin back to shoulder height.  Seeing Kendra standing uncertainly he says, "C'mon, girl.  Let's send your father off to his resting place."  When the old Father Grimburrow leads on he follows.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

The progression restarts and soon the Professor is laid to rest. As the gravediggers solemnly shovel earth atop the coffin Father Grimburrow gives a sermon that seems punctuated by each toss of earth into the grave. When he is finished everyone feels like death is more a natural way of life. As if it is a "...part that everyone has to play, and one must not mourn for those who play their part."

When he is finished, he asks Kendra to step up and speak. The young woman steps forward, and tentative, at first she soon warms to her subject of the day she and here father first arrived in Ravengro after his retirement. The story makes her smile and a few of the locals laugh at the memory as well.

Then Father Grimburrow asks if anyone else would like to say something.

[sblock=OOC] Please post even if you wish to pass. Post anything you wish this is for a chance to tell a little from your background or add to it. Anyone who speaks to the people present should make a Diplomacy or Perform(oratory) check. After everyone has posted I will move things along rather far ahead because of the weekend coming up which will give you Sat/Sun to digest what I post up.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Frivinianna listens politely during the funeral service and the priest’s browbeating sermon, secretly applauding the way the man commands his power and respect.

Not really concerned over the rituals of sharing eulogies, she stands to offer herself to the public’s attention.  Not willing to share any personal stories over herself, she offers to sing in his memory.  The first song is an elven funeral dirge, full of emotion and sadness at first but ending with feelings of peace and hope at the end.  She sings it exquisitely.

Feeling a little emboldened, she introduces a second song, “The Professor enjoyed to hear me perform, and we discussed some of the songs in my repertoire.  This one was a favorite of his, but please forgive me if you think it inappropriate.  You can discuss the matter with him should you meet him again in the afterlife.” 

The song is a humorous ballad about a troublesome girl getting into mischief and her over protective father clumsily trying to keep up with her shenanigans.  She often thought humor was a better medicine that tears for dealing with grief.

Perform (Sing) (1d20+6=26)
Diplomacy (1d20+6=10)
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori finds himself tapping along with the humorous song and trying not to grin.  When the cheerful notes die away he clears his throat.  "The Professor was a good man.  He helped me when I needed it and that started a friendship of correspondence that lasted for several years.  His letters, like the man, were always full of wit and guided me in directions of research that I would never have considered on my own.  I'll miss his wisdom and friendship."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2011)

Telepathically to Toddy, _"Pay  attention to the crowd and to which seem to understand what spells I am  casting.  They will be the ones that don't looked shocked.  Hopefully  they will stifle their chuckles.  Gonna have some fun dropping in a  little superstitious fear into these farm hands." "ok"
_ 
Marshan steps forward to speak. "Back in my military days, Professor, you taught me defense and protection.  I am grateful. Today, I bring you a gift."  He moves aside his cloak to reveal a young tree with its roots in a belt pouch.   "This young yew has agreed to stand watch over and protect you in your long sleep through the centuries."   He takes his dagger out, kneels a couple feet from the end of the  burial plot, and starts digging a small hole.  Planting the tree and  packing the dirt back around it, he stands again. Adressing the crowd,  "Erastil teaches us that the circle of life cannot be broken.  We grow  and prosper from that which came before us.  Without respecting that  which we came from, we come to not respect ourselves." Turning towards the plot,  "This yew tree shall stand as guardian over you and protect you my friend."  Switching to elvish for a few words, and with a grand wave of the hand,  Marshan's holy symbol and forehead rune glow in a white light.  The  crowd feels a little healthier and the grass and young tree look a bit  greener. Focusing on the tree, "To protect you in your duties..,",  Returning to elvish, he kneels and touches the tree with one hand. His  rune flaring a second and then third time. After a third incantation, he  focuses his attention directly on the sapling, while his left hand  slips beneath his cloak.  "Stand watch over our dear professor, and protect him and all those in this cemetery that are here to rest."   The sapling twists as if to face Marshan, and bends a branch in  salute, before returning to its natural position.  Marshan returns the  salute, and then stands, looking at the crowd.  "Anyone else have some words to share?"    [sblock=actions] Channel Positive Energy 1d6, Mage Armor upon the  sapling, followed immediately by Mage Hand.  Maintain concentration for  the Mage Hand, giving the sapling his orders, and then twist, wave a  branch, and slowly untwist.  Fulling expecting casters to chuckle while  peasants gasp. Bluffing, but yew trees are the protectors of the dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy (1d20=18)[/sblock]

Halál nods respectfully at Marshan as he finishes his ritual. _Very impressive. Strange magics Erastil grants his followers!_ He stands over the grave and begins to speak. His voice is quiet, his words plain, and as he finishes his short eulogy tears well in his eyes.

"Though my appearance says otherwise, I'm a simple man. Throughout my life, I've been searching for my purpose, for the reason Pharasma granted me a place on this world. When I met Professor Lorrimor two years ago, he gave me the first glimmerings of understanding of that purpose. I've been proud to call him a friend since that day we met, and will mourn his loss the rest of my days." He turns to speak directly to the body in the coffin. "The world has lost a little of its color with your passing, my friend. Pharasma will judge you fairly, and you will go to your just reward."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 2, 2011)

The locals watch and listen to the group in a mix of feelings. The are truly shocked by Marshan's display and the little "alive" tree. But when the eulogies are complete and they turn to leave everyone notices a few smiles and nods of approval. (+1 Trust)

Kendra stands looking at the filled grave of her father a few moments as if silently saying one last good bye. She turns to the group and after wiping her eyes she says, "Thank you, thank you all. I feel a little better that people who knew my father are here to share in my loss. I don't feel as alone." she nearly whispers the last, new tears filling her eyes.

Standing straight and clearing away the tears she says a bit more firmly as if she is finally taking hold of herself. "Well you have all come and the councilman said he would come by the house, so we should make for there and wait. And then you all should stay for dinner. It is the least I could do, but I must get home and tell Verda right away. She will kill me if I bring home friends of my father and give her no time to prepare."

With that Kendra bids everyone to follow her back to the Lorrimor House.

The trip takes a little over a half an hour as The Restlands are north of town and the Lorrimor House is south of it. But instead of traveling through town Kendra takes the group around to avoid the locals and anymore superstition. Everyone is quiet as they each wonder what the Professor's will has to say about them.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 2, 2011)

The Lorrimor house is an old Ustalavian style abode of two stories. From the numerous windows on the outside it must house a lot of rooms. Kendra takes the group into the parlor and then excuses herself. She returns shortly stating everything for dinner has been arranged and she sits making light talk as the group waits.

If asked about the will she tells everyone she knows nothing about it or that her father had one. 

If asked if she is alright she confesses that she is confused and even  feels a little lost now in the world alone, but perhaps the will may  have some answers.

It is almost exactly an hour to the minute when the portly councilman  comes to the Lorrimor House to do his duty as arbitrator of the  Professor's will. As Kendra leads him into the parlor where the rest of  you sit and relax he seems to sniff. It takes no skill to notice he does  not approve of strangers being involved in this, but he takes to his  duties very seriously.

After noting that all parties are present he produces a sealed scroll  bearing the Professor's personal seal. Showing everyone it is unbroken,  and not tampered with, he proceeds. Breaking the seal and opening the  case.

_*clank* *clink* *clink*_

A small iron key falls from the scroll case, but the councilman seems  undaunted by it. Looking to be done with his business and be gone  quickly he unrolls the scroll and begins to read aloud.



> _I, Petros Lorrimor, being of sound mind, do  hereby commit to this parchment my last will and testament. Let it be  known that, with the exception of the specific details below, I leave my  home and personal belongings entire to my daughter Kendra. Use them or  sell them as you see fit, my child.
> 
> Yet beyond the bequeathing of my personal effects, this document must  serve other needs. I have arranged for the reading of this document to  be delayed until all principals can be in attendance, for I have more  than mere inheritance to apportion. I have two final favors to ask.
> 
> ...



Kendra looks to the group and says, "I believe I know the trunk it talks about." Standing she thanks the councilman and escorts him out of the house.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 2, 2011)

Kendra returns a few minutes later an small chest in her arms (at leats this collection of books isn't a cart load) she sits the chest down on the table and hands Marshan the key. "These were left to all of you," she states. "One of you should have the honor."

The iron bound oak chest opens to reveal a set of five books. Four of  the books look old and worn while the fifth book which is atop the  others looks to have been recently rebound and covered.

The new looking books leather cover has the words _"Read this first"_ ominously scratched into it. As the party takes out and examines the five books Kendra speaks up.

"I must get ready for dinner, please excuse me for a few moments." she says and leaves to freshen up before dinner.

The group alone with their mysterious charge start to page through most of the books as they wait for dinner to be ready...

For the next hour the group discovers a lot but are left with more questions than answers. Of the five books the newest is (was) the Professor's journal, and is not one of the books he spoke of in his will the other four however...

Three of the books have notes tucked into them saying they should be  delivered to one Montagnie Crowl, a professor in antiquities at  Lepidstadt University. These books include -

_On Verified Madness_: This jet-black book is a treatise on  aberrations and other entities found on Golarion that possess remote  ties to the Dark Tapestry, the name given to the dark places between the  stars in the night sky.

_Serving Your Hunger_: This text is a copy of one of several  unholy books sacred to the goddess Urgathoa. Lorrimor's notations  liberally sprinkle the margins.

_The Umbral Leaves_: This lexicon is a translation into Common of the unholy book of Zon-Kuthon.

The fourth book is locked (the keyhole of which appears to be for a key  with a strange triangular shaft). Pinned to it's dark purple felt cover  is a note saying that it should be delivered to Embreth Daramid, a judge  at the Lepidstadt Courthouse. The note asks for this delivery to be  handled discreetly and gives the address to the judges home address. On  the front of the book is a brass scarab set with a single eye.






In the journal it looks like the Professor marked off distinct  passages as most of the reading is rather bland day to day activities of  the small town of Ravengro. When everyone is ready they each get a chance to read the entries.

[sblock=Professor's Journal]
*Ten Years Ago:*
The Whispering Way is more than just a cabal  of necromancers. I see that now. Undeath is their fountain of youth.  Uncovering their motivation does not place me at ease as I thought it  might. Their desire to be eternal simply makes them more dangerous.

*Two Months Ago:*
It is as I had feared. The Way is interested in something here in Ravengro. But what could it be? 

*One Month Ago:*
Whatever the Way seeks, I am now convinced  their goal is connected to Harrowstone. In retrospect, I suppose it all  makes sense the stories they tell about the ruins in town are certainly  chilling enough. It may be time to investigate the ruins, but with  everyone in town already being so worked up about them, I'd rather not  let the others know about my curiosity there's plenty of folks hereabouts who already think I'm a demonologist or a witch or something. Ignorant fools.

*Twenty Days Ago:*
It is confirmed. The Way seems quite  interested in something no, strike that, someone who was held in  Harrowstone. But who, specifically, is the Way after? I need a list of  everyone who died the night of the fire. Everyone. The Temple of  Pharasma must have such a list.

*Eighteen Days Ago:*
I see now just how ill prepared I was when I  last set out for the Harrowstone. I am lucky to have returned at all.  The ghosts, if indeed they were ghosts (for I did not find it prudent to  investigate further) prevented me from transcribing the strange symbols  I found etched along the foundation hopefully on my next visit I will  be more prepared. Thankfully, the necessary tools to defend against  spirits are already here in Ravengro. I know that the church of Pharasma  used to store them in a
 false crypt in the Restlands at the intersection between Eversleep and the Black Path. I am not certain if the current clergy
even know of what their predecessors have hidden down below. If my luck holds, I should be able to slip in and out with a
few borrowed items.

*Seventeen Days Ago:** (last entry)*
Tomorrow evening I return to the prison. It  is imperative the Way does not finish. My caution has already cost me  too much time. I am not sure what will happen if I am too late, but if  my theory is right, the entire town could be at risk. I don't have time  to update my will, so I'll leave this in the chest where it'll be sure  to be found, should the worst come to pass.[/sblock]

Soon Kendra reenters the room. "Is everyone ready for dinner?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna, after spending some time getting to know the others during the walk, is very contemplative when it comes time to read the will and then the books left by the Professor.  Frequently she is heard muttering in elven tongue as she peruses the passages.

With Kendra's announcement of dinner being served, she wonders where the time went, “Dinner? Oh, yes, of course.  Thank you."

As they others are making ready to adjourn to the dining room, Firvin asks, "Sorry to ask this question on the day of his burial, but how did your father die?”
 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Despite his appearance as a rather uneducated warrior Gregori eagerly delves into the Professor's journal.  He reads then hands the book off while he sits and ponders on the writings concerning the Professor's latest work.  Before he has a chance to discuss the work with the others in the room, others seemingly tied to the Professor as firmly as he himself, Kendra returns to the room and asks about dinner.

Gregori blinks owlishly as he processes the different topic then pushes out of his chair and says, "Yes.  I would welcome a bit of food."  When Firvin asks about the Professor's death he looks thoughtfully at the elf then waits for the answer from Kendra.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2011)

*Halál Árnyéka - Tengu Emissary 01*

Halál's eyes take on an eager gleam as he examines the books. While he waits for his turn at the Professor's journal he turns the other books over in his hands, running fingers over the spines and covers. He begins to thumb through _On Verified Madness_, then gives a start and looks about as though afraid he'll be caught. He shrugs and gives a gape-beaked sheepish grin before delving back in.

When his turn at the journal comes around he reluctantly sets aside the treatise he'd been reading to take it up. Awareness of his surroundings fades once again as he loses himself in the writings of his friend. He looks thoughtful as he passes the journal to Marshan.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

Kendra smiles a little, "Oh it's all right," she says as they enter a small dining area with a table built for about eight people. She tells the story of her father's death as everyone takes a seat around the oblong table.

"Father was found at the ruins of the old prison Harrowstone. He was always going on about the place and visiting more and more often. It was a piece of statuary that killed him. It must have fallen and..." she turns sad then as if she is truly understanding what her topic is about. She looks at the group and tries to put on a brave face. "I am sure he didn't die in pain. And I'm sure he is busy now in some other plane bugging the residents for information on... well on everything." she finishes with a smile. "Most of the books in his library deal with the prison or the history of it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna acknowledges the woman's wry smile at the painful memory, _Kendra is really struggling to put on a brave front, most likely._

She replies, "I see, that could easily be attributed to these spirits rumored to be running about, I take it.  Since we are supposed to stick around here for awhile, we can keep ourselves occupied by doing some research and investigating into this prison."

"Would you feel comfortable with us staying here under your roof?"

 ___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2011)

Marshan receives the journal from Halál and peruses it.  "Books have never been one of my strong suits.  They don't travel easily.  At least he left us a few clues as to what he was up to lately.  Whispy spirits?  This is gonna be tough.  Dinner first is a good idea."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks over the meal, but doesn't begin eating yet.  Not being particularly pious herself, she at least respects the beliefs of others enough to not offend.  She looks to see if her new religious companion, Marshan, is going to say a prayer or something to bless the food.


Firvin uses a little prestidigitation to clean her hands from the day's activities before touching anything on the table.  The arcane hand gestures causing her bracelets to clink and jangle.
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2011)

. . . . . . .Friends . . . . . Food . . . . . . Memories
. . . . . . . .Each are good to have on their own. . 
. . . . . ... .But, sharing them is more rewarding  
. . . . . . . . . . . and enjoyable for the soul. 


Pass the bread please...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Halál pauses for a moment of silent meditation before eating. As the others take up their repast, he eats sparingly but samples everything on the table. Once the meal is well underway and everyone has had a chance to assuage their initial hunger the Tengu looks at Firvin.

"I'm not sure you'll remember this, m'lady, but you and I have _almost_ met before. In fact, it was the first time I met Professor Lorrimor as well."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks across the table to Halál with some thoughtful consideration.  "Yes I do remember one of your kind that day helped the Professor, but you have changed a bit perhaps since then.  Though, I must confess that I have not experienced the acquaintance of many Tengu either."
 
In her head <Elven Tongue>, _By Calistria, these bridmen all look alike to me!_
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Kendra smiles at Marshan after his blessing passing the basket of sliced bread with a huge grin.

She is just about to speak up to Firvinanna's question when Halál makes an odd statement. She listens to the two renew what must have been one of their adventures along with her father. 

The question on where this people should stay for the month that her father asked them to stay was already decided in her mind. She thought it best though that she let everyone else in on her decision.

"You all would be most welcome to stay here for the next month," she says during the break in the conversation. "I confess I don't know exactly what it is I wish to do at the moment. In the morning I will need to see Councilman Hearthmount to discuss different options. Would staying at least a week be to much to ask before I make any firm decisions?"

[sblock=OOC] Saw the question just thought I would wait for one more PC to make a comment on it. Also wanted to make sure it was seen by everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna gently chides the girl, but mostly she is just teasing. "My dear, I stopped living in trees ages ago." 

She continues with a genuine smile, "So a room here for a week or a month as we need to be here, would be much appreciated.  At least for myself.  What options are needed to be discussed with this councilman."
 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

"I'd be very grateful for your hospitality, Sera Lorrimor, for as long as you wish. But please don't let us overstay our welcome."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2011)

"True, that," says Gregori taking another bite of the food before him and pointing at Halal with the gnawed leg of a chicken.  Swallowing down the mouthful of food he continues.  "The Professor has helped my family, so I'll help his as he wished it.  Whether I stay in this house or not, I'll be here to help you, Miss Lorrimor, in whatever ways you should need."  He pauses to shovel down a bit more food and as he chews a thoughtful look replaces his seemingly common intense glare.  "Though mingling in the town might help a bit with the locals, especially after that fiasco at the funeral.  Don't want them thinking we're up here animating the Professor's corpse like a little marionette!"

"Since I'll be here for a month I plan on looking into this work of the Professor's."  He scowls.  "And look into the Professor's death, as well.  If it _wasn't_ an accident I'll drag that spirit from the underworld to avenge the Professor, by Pharasma!"  He thumps his fork-holding fist down on the table making the dishes rattle then smiles a bit sheepishly.

"With your permission, Miss Lorrimor, I would like access to the Professor's library.  It seems a walk about this 'Harrowstone' place to be in order and if there are spirits about I'd like to know what I'm getting into.  SO, the rest of you game?"  He grins wolfishly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna doesn't feel as strong loyalty to the Professor as Gregori, but revenge is something she understands. "I am amenable.  Besides studying the material in the library, perhaps some time in the local taverns would be prove beneficial as well." 

Not really in favor of most human cooking, she politely sticks with the items on the menu that cannot be screwed up by an amateur cook.  That way she won't offend if something is not to her liking.

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

"And I'm always in favor of finding out as much as possible about what's going on . . . especially as it pertains to the passing of personal friends. Some time in the Professor's library wouldn't go amiss for me, either."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

"I will need to assess the value of the estates here," Kendra says in reply to Firvinanna's question. "If it would be even worth it to sell everything and pack up and head back to Lepidstadt."

She listens to Gergori and smiles at his enthusism, looking on sad at the passing of her father. 

"Oh, please fill free to use anything you need. My father's library will give you days of reading that is for sure and maybe these next thirty days will fly by."

The group wonders what new information about both Harrowstone and The Whispering Way they will find. As their own knowledge on the subjects is...

[sblock=Is what?] I'm not sure you will need to make a check or two. Since dinner isn't bring forth a lot of RP it is time to move on to the next part I believe (always time for RP later). 

Researching into Harrowstone and The Whispering Way...

*Step one:* Make either a Know(history) or Know(local) check for  what your character knows (off the top of their head) about Harrowstone.  And either a Know(arcana) or Know(religion) check for what they know  for The Whispering Way. This check is only allowed once per character.

*After everyone makes their two checks we will put the characters to bed and I will post up the next day.*

*Step two: *You may make a Gather Info check (one allowed per day) as you venture through town talking to the locals. Note: If you venture out that is (see below).

*Step three:* _Research _-  You may research into each subject to make one of the above checks  (listed in step one). Bonuses will apply depending on where the research  takes place (unless you are untrained). Your character is allowed to  make an untrained skill check if they are researching a subject at a  library but they do not receive that areas bonus to the skill check.  Researching allows one check to be made per day and takes the whole day  to do.

Note: aid another checks, guidance, and all other boost are allowed just list in with the roll plz.         [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna decides that now would be a good time to share what she knows from her own information regarding the Harrowstone.  She doesn't know much about the Whispering Way though.


Knowledge History (1d20+3=23); _Woo Hoo_ 
Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7=10); _Of course._ 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

_Mmmm. Apparently the Professor and I weren't as close as I'd imagined . . . he saw fit to share none of his research into either Harrowstone or The Whispering Way._

[sblock=Rolls]Knowledge (Local), Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2011)

My combat medic training gave me a little background information on the Whispering Way, but not much.  And this is my first trip to the Harrowstone, so I don't know the people or land here.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2011)

Gregori seems lost in thought as he finishes his meal.  "I know little about this 'Harrowstone' or this Whispering Waif fellow.  I'll have to do some reading in the Professor's library, maybe."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, sorry!  I was wondering why things weren't moving on then I realized today that I hadn't made the requested rolls.  Guess that's what happens when you read threads at 3 in the morning and _think_ that you've replied when you haven't.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

"You know, now that I think of it I do seem to recall a few tidbits of information about the prison." He turns to Kendra. "Didn't the place burn down back in 4660 or so? Are they still using it, then? How do the prisoners deal with the spirits of the dead . . . I'd heard the place is haunted."

[sblock=OOC]I know, there's some info there that contradicts what he'd know from his check but I thought I'd leave one of the others something to say.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

"I have heard the rumors as well. My fatehr was looking into them before he..." Kendra starts to say, then stops to look sad.

"If you wish to learn more besides my father's library you could try the Town Hall and the Temple of Pharasma," Kendra says stifling a yawn. "Perhaps The Unfurling Scroll will have something. I'm not quite sure but it does deal in the arcane."

She rises from the table. "I must be off to bed it has been a trying day and there is so much else to do. It was nice meeting all of you, and if you have need of me please ask. I will have the servers see to your sleeping arrangements before I retire, Goodnight."

She leaves the group alone to ponder their own course of action come the morning.

[sblock=OOC] If you have not noticed (sure you have) the info for the rolls is in the RG. Also have the map of Ravengro posted. Just need a little RP of what those of you who know things (_*ahem*_ pm) informing the group. Then discuss what you wish to do in the morning. Kind of like posting a combat action decide what you wish to do and where you wish to do it. And then we will make a roll and I will post the results. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2011)

*Marshan*

After everyone has finished their meal and retires from the table, Marshan starts collecting the table scraps into a large bread bowl.  "If I don't give Toddy at least table scraps, he'll bitch and moan all day long tomorrow.  As as a kind word of advice, never mention the word 'opera' around him.  His foul mouthed tirade will go on for a good ten minutes." Gathering the last of the bread, and stacking the rest of the dishes for the servants, he pauses.  

"After I am done with this, does anyone want to check out the local tavern?  It's a few hours after sunset now, so there should be enough drunken fools bragging about how they "beat us down" today.  Books will tell us their secrets tomorrow in the light.  Drunks will only remember their secrets for one night.  My eight silver pieces won't go far, but I figure the brawl will break out before the second round."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna nods to Marshan's idea of going to the tavern that evening.  She has heard that in some cultures, they don't mourn the passing of someone in sadness, but rather throw a rousing drunken party instead.  She wonders what traditions the locals might practice. "The tavern visit sounds fine to me tonight.  Perhaps a bit of performing will help loosen tongues or at least alleviate the costs of drinks."

However, as they are considering the information itself they each know, she shares what she has learned about the prison history and the group of necromancers prior to this day.

Frivin changes into her other clothes, the outfit meant for working in a tavern instead of traveling.  It reveals even more skin and cleavage, the tattoo on her lower back clearly visible.  A little prestidigitation has her clean and smelling nice and flowery as well.  She is ready to leave with Marshan once he departs the house.

_OOC: Sorry, already past my bedtime and we can all read the info in the RG. _
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2011)

After feeding the mule, Marshan comes back in to clean up a bit the best he can the old fashioned way.  Ready to escort Firvinianna in a dignified manor, "Are the two of you going to be joining us?"
[sblock=ooc]going out without armor, carrying just a dagger. Stop to cast mage armor about 100' before the bar.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2011)

Gregori nods slowly.  "Aye. Though if I were an ignorant country lout bent on mischief, uneasy with the good Professor's burial arrangements and fortified with liquid foolishness I might be tempted to _disturb_ the Professor's rest."  His look is serious.  "Perhaps a walk through the Restlands later to ensure the Professor remains undisturbed this night?"

Seeing that Marshan has divested himself of armor and most of his weapons Gregori sighs, mumbles something about "...silly social..." and likewise strips himself of armor, shield, and most of his weapons only keeping an axe at his belt.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2011)

"That is why I made a spectacle of planting the _baby treant_ in front of the crowd. The uneducated masses might think twice before tempting fate.  And it was a show for the children.  Belief in gods feeds the gods, belief in magic feeds magic.  But most people don't realize a person can practice both." 

Telepathically, _"Hey Toddy, how many people do you think saw through the baby treant stunt for what it was today?"_

"Ah, you can sling your weapons on Toddy again.  He sorta has to follow me everywhere anyways, so he will trailing along.  If a brawl does break out, try moving it to the street so he can surprise the others.  He does a good job fighting as an odd pack mule or as his true nature. It will also give us a little more room to fight.  I have a couple of mage armor spells I could cast before going in if people are feeling naked."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Halál cocks his head to the side in a most raven-like expression of excitement. "I'm up for a little excitement! But I think we should take care not to kill the locals . . . there _is_ law here, after all, and besides the fact that we'll likely need their good-will if we're to find anything out the thought of spending our month here hanging from a gibbet doesn't do much for me."

Gesturing to the others to wait, he moves to his room and quickly divests himself of weapons and armor, tucking only his sap into his belt under his cloak. He pauses for a moment. _Hmmm. Better safe than sorry!_ He re-secures his daggers in their wrist sheaths and rejoins the others.

"I'll take you up on the offer of that Mage Armor spell!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

"Ok.  I will toss it on just before we go in."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori nods.  "Ah, yes.  I had forgotten for a moment the planting of the treant."  He grins.  "That may be enough to keep the Professor safe."  Changing topics Gregori mentions the offered spells.  "Keep your spell; I'm hoping it doesn't come to a fight.  If it does, I'll take my chances."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2011)

The group makes their way to the center of town. All is quiet as most of the population of Ravengro is farmers. An old dog resting between two buildings gives them a curious glance before once more putting it's head down.

The group has stopped near a gazebo near the "unoffical" center of town. The cast about until the discovery what must be a tavern. From up the street light, music, and the murmur of voices make it easy to identify. So they make their way to it.

Outside while Marshan casts his spells the others look over the building. A sign showing a smiling devil reads...
The Laughing Demon. Ready they enter the establishment.

As the door opens and the group starts to enter the once normal sounds of the tavern stop. All is quiet as almost everyone in the common room turns to stare at the party.

[sblock=OOC] SK I didn't answer for Toddy as I don't know his personality. MAybe after seeing him played for a while I would be able to.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna accepts Marshan's arm in escort through town to the rousing tavern. Knowing that she is never truly unarmed, she only takes the dagger along, the whip doesn't appear to match this particular evening attire.

As the others are preparing for a tavern brawl, she decides that if things can go bad, they probably will and uses her own spell to be prepared for the worst.

On entering the establishment, the cool reception is noted, but she doesn't stiffen in response.  Marshan hear's her soft elven muttering under her breath and a sarcastic, "Lovely," in common. 

She puts on a slight smile and walks in regally as if she owns the place. Making her way further inside, she looks for either an empty table for all four of them or an open area at the bar.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

Turning to Firvinianna, "My dear, either your beauty has stunned them speechless, or they are waiting respectfully for another of your wonderful performances."  Marshan moves to an empty table and pulls out a chair for the lady by his side. [sblock=actions]Glances up to make sure no chandeliers or ceiling beams would be in the way before choosing a table.  2 mage armor spell castings were available:                    Halál and  on himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2011)

Halál stops at the door, just behind Marshan and Firvin. He watches their smooth performance in admiration, grateful that they're there to cover his moment of trepidation, before remembering himself and following them to the table with confidence. _Sweet Lady of Death! Two years I've been out of the monastery and making my way around Ustalav . . . you'd think I'd be less wary of people's reaction to my appearance by now! Some lessons aren't so easily forgotten, I suppose._


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna keeps the smile in place and comments _<in Elven tongue>_ under her breathe again, "These yokels should be so lucky.  I don't perform for free, but perhaps some song and dance would help with our tasks."

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori stalks into the bar behind the others and casts a glare around the room.  He inclines his head in greeting to anyone who appears to be the proprietor or an employee.  "What was that?" he snaps when he hears Firvinianna murmur something in a language he doesn't understand.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

After his friends are seated, Marshan sits down as well, and looks around, trying to get the attention of a waitress.  He expects the conversation noise to go back to normal after a minute or so. Leaning over and whispering in elven, _"If they start something, the sheriff has to hear that *we* were polite when we walked in."
_To Gregori, "Nothing important." _
_[sblock=ooc]Do we get a brave waitress, or does Marshan get impatient after a couple of minutes and goes to the bar?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

"Rudeness isn't important?  Then we were raised quite differently."  Gregori sits tight-lipped and visibly irritated.

[sblock=OOC]Is there an actual bar in this room or does everything come out of the back kitchen or wherever?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

*Marshan ~ Half elf*

Smiling, "The pointy ears should have clued you in on that.  Relax and lets have an ale."

"Waitress?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2011)

A large man walks out from behind the bar his bulk mostly from years of tavern life, although his shoulders are broad. He looks familiar - his thinning hair is cut short and he wears the traditional barkeepers smock. His face is dominated by a round nose and a thick mustache and... and a grin that goes almost ear to ear. This was one of the mourns from the burial of the Professor this morning of that there is no mistake.

"Welcome, welcome..." he says and then holding his arms apart widely as if to introduce the establishment. "... to The Laughing Demon. I am Zokar Elkarid, proprietor. You wish to take this table please sit, sit. I was hoping all of you would stop in I just didn't think it would be so soon. I'll have to find some more victims for my corpse chowder yes, yes indeed."

He looks to the silent crowd and then his grin starts to drop, immediately the folk go back to what they were doing before the group arrived, and the grin comes back in full force.

"Any friend of the Professor's is a friend of mine. What may I do for you?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 10, 2011)

*Marshan ~ Half elf*

"Thank you kind sir. The Professor was a fine teacher I didn't get to see as much as I would have liked to.  We have already dined this evening, so I will delay thoughts of your corpse chowder until tomorrows lunch.  For now, I would like a simple ale."  
Turning to his new friends, "And..."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

He's still feeling a bit prickly but, nevertheless... "The same for me."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2011)

"*AH-HA!* I have just the thing! Four Liquid Ghosts coming up!" Zokar shouts and turns to head to the bar quickly.

From there table the group sees the large man work at something under the bar. Then he sets the first of four glasses atop it. Whatever is in the glass glows with a faint greenish tint and an odd mist waifs from the top of it like an eerie morning fog.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*



GlassEye said:


> "Rudeness isn't important?  Then we were raised quite differently."  Gregori sits tight-lipped and visibly irritated.




Firvinianna is irked at being snapped at and looks right back into his eyes from across the table, "Then don't be rude, Gregori. If speaking in my native tongue offends you, does that mean you are racist against elves?  I have spent much of my life as an outsider because of the color of my skin.  So tell me now if you are so bigoted."

There is sadness in her eyes as she is forced to remember the past and the prejudices she has faced. The proprietor's arrival brings a forced smile to her face, but more than likely the jolly man thinks she is mourning the Professor.  

To take her mind off of the melancholy memories, she studies the drink preparations. Slightly curious, Firvin murmurs an elven incantation, keeping her hand gestures under the table and out of sight, "Mani templa," Keeping the concentration going while looking for any magical auras.

_OOC: Cast Detect Magic_
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2011)

Gregori scowls and then laughs though there is little humor in it.  "You're in _Ustalav_, where _everyone_ distrusts elves.  Why should I be any different?  But I'm from Caliphas and have had no bad dealings with elves.  It's not the tongue, it's the manner and the brusque dismissal.  Clearly, you wish to have a private conversation.  Be my guest."

He gets up and goes to the bar pausing to blink owlishly at the strange concoction the bartender is mixing at the bar.  He smiles wryly.  "Let me guess.  If I were to ask what was in this you'd say 'Trade secret.'  Am I right?  Or might I persuade you to part with a few of your secrets, eh?"  He's clearly interested in the process.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna sighs, "Gregori, it was not so private that we would not explain later if it was nothing more than just a quip.  Just please don't draw attention to it when we are trying to inconspicuous. I assure you that if it is important, I will tell you later when we have privacy."

She leaves Marshan answer for himself for the 'brusque dismissal' since she did nothing of the sort.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

"Secret? Why no secrets here," Zakor laughs.

 "I had these two special barrels made," the man says pointing to the taps under the bar. Gergori can see that the barrels are a jet black with copper bindings. Runes are etched all around the binding like those used in incantations.

"When the ale is brewed the kegs pull restless spirits out of the air to mix with the hops. It is a way to keep them from causing mischief here in my establishment." he says with another large grin. 

"Here," he says pushing a faintly glowing glass at Gergori. "Try it."

[sblock=OOC] Sense Motive GE, DC is set below. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2011)

After Gregori has left the table, in a normal volume, but in elvish, "The *human* apparently is uncomfortable being with us in here.  Let him go.  Maybe we should speak in their tongue so as to not offend the *whole* bar."  Switching to common, and looking at Halal, "So how does a Tengu get involved in the affairs of a teacher like Professor Lorrimar?"
[sblock=actions]Seeing the separation strategy of the human, he continues to speak in elvish for a bit, playing for the crowd that might understand elvish, and bolstering Gregori's apparent move.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

Halál watches the exchange between Firvin and Gregori carefully, his interest apparent. When Gregori makes his exit and Marshan poses his question he leans back somewhat in his chair and considers his answer.

"Well, the short version is that I stumbled across the Professor as he was being assaulted by some common back-alley thugs. We struck up a conversation, and from there a friendship based on our mutual inquisitiveness.

"What of yourselves? Firvin, unless I'm mistaken you were there in the alley that night as well, and in actuality already had the matter fairly well in hand. But surely that's not all there is to the story. And you, Marshan; how did you come to know the Professor?"

As he speaks, Halál's head occasionally turns or cocks to the side abruptly. The effect is initially somewhat disconcerting, but the other two soon realize that he's keeping an eye on the room . . . and that each time his gaze passes over Gregori at the bar it takes on a somewhat worried look.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 12, 2011)

"Many years ago, while I was in the Taldan Phalanx, the professor was visiting and teaching defensive strategies. The personalized attention in his teaching strengthened my arm as well as my arcane skills.  He was only schooling us for a few days, but I have kept in touch with him from time to time.  After leaving the army, I have been a bit of wanderer, much as he was.  So, our paths would cross from time to time."  As he speaks, Marshan is keeping a watchful eye on the other half of the room to the back of the birdman.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna doesn't switch back to common, but instead speaks in the tongue of angels (Celestial) and translates the conversation for the Tengu, not caring what the locals think, being an outcast by her racial heritage already. 

She adds her own story of the events of rescuing the Professor
_<<In Celestial and then Elven>>_ "I was on hand to aid the distracted Professor, but  I did nothing special than use a few minor incantations. However, I can see that the rogues felt out numbered and outclassed opting to not discuss the issue further."

"I don't think speaking other languages will offend any here more than our general appearance. Ustalov doesn't have an official language; the people speaking Taldane, Skald and Varisian. However, we should be circumspect on displays of magic and alternative religions in certain situations, perhaps. By and large they are suspicious of their own neighbors as much as foreigners."

She shrugs, leaving the conversation on languages at that, as she looks around with a polite smile to see if they attracted any unwanted or curious attention. Continuing as before, Firvin says, "If we stay here for a few weeks to a month, we might want to try and build a positive reputation among the locals.  Perhaps I should offer my services as an entertainer for the evening.  When the proprietor returns, I shall address the subject."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Gregori's done a fair amount of research but to say his knowledge of arcane runes was sketchy at best would be an exaggeration.  He looks skeptically at the casks then at the glowing liquid the bartender has placed in front of him.  He suspects the bartender is having a bit of fun at his expense but he isn't quite sure.  "You _distill_ ghosts into _drinks_?!"  He reaches for the drink then hesitates then grabs it up and takes a drink all the while looking like a man who knows he is making a horrible mistake.

He sets the mug down a little harder than he intended and it makes a loud <THUD>.  A slow smile spreads across his face.  "Ghosts or not, it's good.  I'd hate to see the day when you run out of ghosts and can't make more of this stuff."  He chuckles uncertainly.  "You must have a lot of ghosts around here."

[sblock=OOC]Gregori can't succeed at a DC 26 Sense Motive so I'm not entirely sure how to have him react.  Maybe an alchemy check to see if he knows of something that might produce such a glow or to detect an element in its taste?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

The big man's grin almost drops from his face as he answers Gergori. "More than are fair share, more than our share." 

He then takes the other three faintly glowing mugs over to the table to set them down with a smile. "Enjoy," he says simply.

Turning back to the bar he fills Gergori's glass once more. "Wish it weren't so late and the cooks all in bed. If you like the Liquid Ghost you would love the Corpse Chowder, they go so well together."

The rest of the group enjoys their drinks and watch the murmuring townsfolk. Two men are playing cards but the rest are drinking quietly or talking softly in groups of two or three.

[sblock=GE] Yes that was quite a good roll for a LvL 4 expert. Guess he's been Bluffing so long maybe even he believes his own stories now. The Craft was a good idea so Gergori realizes to taste it that it is _phosphorous_ _weed_ that gives the glow. The weed is a good aid in sleeping at night and can be found in slightly glowing patches. The "mist" is just dry ice at the bottom of the glass.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna was busy conversing and missed her chance to ask a question of Zakor when he delivered the drinks and returned to talking with Gregori.  She lets the concentration on her spell lag as she finds no auras in the taproom.  

Taking a few sparing sips, Firvin comments to her tablemates, _<<In Celestial and then Elven>>_ "Interesting.  Whatever he is doing with his drinks, it is not magical."

 "Perhaps they are not really interested in traveling performers.  They are a calm lot, are they not?" With a casual inconspicuous gesture she indicates she is talking about the clientele. 

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov [at the bar]*

Gregori grins and speaks quietly to Zokar.  "Did you know that phosphorous weed aids in sleep?  I'm sure your patrons sleep the sleep of the dead after a good night of drinking, eh?  But your secrets are your own; I've no cause to go spreading them around.  As for the corpse chowder: I almost dread to see what you've done to a decent bowl.  But by the terms of the good Professor's will, Pharasma rest his soul, we are required to aid Miss Lorrimor settle his estate so there will be plenty of tiime to taste the monstrosities you've cooked up.  In fact, seeing the skill with which you've mixed _this_, I look forward to it."

His grin fades much like Zokar's did earlier.  "I was only jesting about the ghosts but I see by your manner I touched on something.  Any place in particular I need to avoid here?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2011)

Telepathically to Toddy, _"Anything interesting happening out there?  Tell me immediately if there is.  It seems calm and quiet in here."_
Focusing on his table mates, "So how was the weather during your journey here?  Traveling in a misty rain gets so depressing for me." Drinking slowly on his misty brew because he is not sure how many he can afford.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks at Marshan with a raised eyebrow and asks, _<<In Elven>>_ "Really, the weather?"

 _<<For both of them.>>_ "I think we should try to learn more information while we are here, or at least try to make some new friends.  Unless you are trusting Gregori to do that alone." She looks around for any one individual that looks either friendly or particularly knowledgeable, like a fellow bard. 

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2011)

"Your beauty has a better chance of making friends than this old soldier does.  Go ahead, by all means." 

Being a half breed, and a soldier of a foreign land, Marshan has enough   wisdom to sit quietly, smile politely, and nod occasionally.  He is   waiting until the others are ready to leave. [sblock=rolls]Marshan tries  not to interact with the other patrons and screw up anyone else's  chance. Avoiding rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

The barkeeper leans down to whisper something to the man... <perception everyone but Gergori>

[sblock=DC 15]
"Well now, you know a thing or two I see. Well folk around here work hard sun up to sun down so there's that and..." he looks around cautiously. "I don't lose a chair or table every night in some scuffle." [/sblock]

... you see him look around cautiously before breaking out into a roaring laugh. "*HA! HA!* Last Call! *LAST CALL!* You luggards should be in bed the sun has been down for hours now! Work to be done in the morning you know." he bellows still smiling and shaking with mirth.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2011)

Marshan's ears are working well for him tonight.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

_"Good than maybe you'll hear this," _Toddy says through their mentally link. _"It is quiet boring out here in the cold while you drink and carrousel with the other half-elf. I wish to either be dismissed or left to go bed down in some hay* *shudder** though goose down would be preferred."_


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Gregori nods politely but it's not the information he was looking for and his face again takes on its characteristic grim look.  "I've done some work mixing drinks.  So, how about we have a round in honor of the Professor."  He spills some gold onto the counter.  "How 'bout we let ever'one get the chance to drink to the Professor.  That should cover it, I think."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna will excuse herself from her companions and spend some time in idle chit-chat among the other patrons that look approachable, keeping her ears open for any interesting tidbits.

At some point a curious table of townspeople asks her about a song and she obliges with a ballad of a two lovers that ended in tragedy. 
 
[sblock=Rolls]Perception (1d20+7=19)
Diplomacy Gather Information (1d20+6=14)
Perform (sing) (1d20+6=14)[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

Halál sits with Marshan, allowing his more socially adept companions to do their thing this night.

[sblock=Actions]Between his racial uniqueness and his monastic upbringing he's still a little awkward in social situations.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2011)

Telepathically to Toddy, "The owner has called last call.  That means one last drink and then everyone goes home.  So we will be done here soon.  If I dismissed you now, Gregori's weapons would lie on the ground for anyone to take.  That would upset him.  Remember, no talking to the people leaving.  I have some wine for you back at the house."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

After Firvin finishes her song, Zokar bids most of his customers a good night at the front door while the group watches from their table. As they finish their first drink (or not) they see some of the locals look back at them with a mixture of curiosity and foreboding. He passes by the two card players engrossed in their game.

"Last hand gents," he says passing by to return to the bar. He takes one gold piece from the coins Gergori laid there. "For the earlier drinks," he says before placing the coin back on the bar and sliding it towards the man.

"And for your keeping quiet about my little additive to the ale." he says with a slight laugh and a wide grin. 

Taking a bottle from below the bar and grabbing a few shot glasses he edges from around the bar to the groups table. "And now a drink to the Professor." He holds up the bottle, "Oldlaw Whiskey, it was his favorite. Didn't know what to do with this last bottle, but you were his friends so it is fitting you should help me finish it."

For the next half an hour the group share a drink and a laugh with the jovial barkeep. When the whiskey has run dry the talk once more comes to ghost.

 "Well everyone here about knows Harrowstone is haunted. Now and then, if you visit near sundown, you can hear the ghost of the warden's wife wailing and sobbing from somewhere within the ruins. She haunts the prison now, forever mourning her husband and attempting to frighten anyone who intrudes on the prison." Zokar says before going quiet. "Hrmph, wasn't the ghost that got the Professor just old masonry. Rest in peace my friend," he says raising his empty glass.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

Halál raises his glass with the others, enjoying the smooth burn and smokey aftertaste of the whiskey. _It may not have been the warden's ghost, but I don't think it was the masonry either. There's an awful lot of shiftiness in this town, and judging by the reactions I've seen so far our friend the Professor was either well liked or despised . . . not much middle ground. I'll keep those thoughts to myself for now, though._


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori toasts the Professor with the others and savors the whiskey til the bottle sits empty on the counter.  When talk turns back to ghosts he snorts.  "A wailing woman?  The Professor probably bashed his own head with a rock just so he wouldn't have to listen to 'er anymore."  He shakes his head and sighs with a long exhalation of breath.  "Though you'd think with a prison full of inmates killed there would be a whole pack of ghosts."  He giggles uncharacteristically.  "This is Ustalav, not Absalom!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2011)

Halál's chortle at Gregori's jest is cut short as some of his whiskey goes down the wrong pipe.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2011)

Telepathically to Toddy, "Just a little longer..."

To the barkeep, "Any chance you remember the name of the warden's wife?  It may be easier to deal with her ghost if we know her name."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

"Name?" Zokar says thinking on it."No, no I don't but it is on the old statue down by the river. All the names of the guards, the warden, and his wife are there."

He gives a large yawn throwing his arms in the air. "Will it is late, thank you for stopping in. Hope you all come back to try the corpse chowder." he says with a mysterious grin.

He looks over at the two card players as the group stands to leave. "I said last hand half an hour ago you two can't still be on the same game."

"Almost done I think I'll beat him with just one more draw." an old farmer says looking close at his cards.

"You wish," his companion answers.

"Bah! Just get done," Zokar says heading behind the bar.

[sblock=OOC] Anything you wish to do before you leave The Laughing Demon? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2011)

Telepathically to Toddy,_"We are coming out now.  Trying to get the last two patrons out with us, so they don't bother our new friend, the bartender.  Watch out for an ambush."
_
Pausing to watch another three draws, then talking to the card players, "Come on.  Guysss.  The beertender needz his sleep too.  Let's go." After that, Marshan does a slight stumble step while walking to the door and waits.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna had been politely sipping the whiskey, not imbibing enough to have it affect her faculties though.
 
Bidding farewell to the bartender, "I am sure we will be back.  Take care of yourself, Zokar and have a pleasant evening."

Firvin is curious about the statue that was mentioned, but decides that it can wait until daylight tomorrow.  Keeping her eyes open she will hum and elven song as they are making there way outside.
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

Halál stands with the others, glancing curiously at the card sharks but paying them little mind. "Zokar, your hospitality - and your whiskey - has been most excellent. I'm certain I'll be back in for another draught!" He makes his way to the door and out into the cool night air.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Halál takes a deep breath of the cool air to help clear his head. As he looks back Firvin is making her way to the doorway and Gergori and Marshan look to be coming also.

Everyone notices when the old cad player cries out truimphantly, "Told you I'd beat you. Founder's Tower!" he says lying his hand down on the table...

And suddenly a flash of bright light erupts from the cards. A pillar of flame shoots two feet into the air and sends the two card players scrambling. The smell of smoke suddenly fills the air as everyone covers their eyes from the flaring brightness.

And then you each hear the faint, muffled sound of numerous people screaming. It sounds as if they come from far below like burning victims in a basement.

And then the light and the screams are gone. The cards lay on the table unscorched. The table has not a mark. The only thing to tell you it wasn't a hallucination is the smell of burnt flesh still lingering in the air.

With great trepidation Zokar makes his way to the table. He flips over the drawn card that made the winning hand. 

It shows a small army of enraged peasants marching amid a field of flames...

"The Uprising," the big man says before making the spiral gesture to Pharasma in front of his heart. "The portent of overwhelming strength that catches you up in something much more  powerful." He says looking very shaken. "Pharasma preserve us."

Moments later Zokar has ushered the card players and the group out. Closing the door with a harder than need slam. The two card players say nothing as they walk off in the night, looking over their shoulders at the group with every other step.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2011)

Gregori mimics the sign of Pharasma made by Zokar and looks more than a little troubled himself.  "That can only mean bad things.  Very, bad things, indeed."  He sighs and looks gloomily back at the closed door of Zokar's establishment and then at the wary cardplayers.  "And since _we_ are the strangers here I'm sure it'll all be blamed on us and a few days from now we'll wake up with pitchforks in our guts.  We shouldn't have expected differently, I suppose; that's just the way things are."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna watches the events with curiosity,  _It appears to be something a kin to magic and she wonders what happened._
 
Outside she agrees with Gregori, "Quite.  No doubt that the masses will blame the dark-skinned elven witch for any troubles.  Best I have a good alibi."

Spellcraft 1d20+6=17

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

"Yeah, things are likely not going to be pleasant 'round here once word of this gets around, either for us or for our host."

[sblock=OOC]Tried a skill check:
Knowledge Check (1d20+6=11)

That will work for Local, Nature, Religion and The Planes (all at the same bonus) - but is likely not good enough to get me any info.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2011)

*Marshan*

"That spectacle wasn't my doing.  Speaking of which, I need to check on my little friend.  Are you coming along or going back to the house?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

"I'll come along. Someone's got to keep you out of trouble!" His avian features are somewhat difficult to read, but he at least appears to be joking.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna speaks up, "I am not tired yet, so I will come along. You never know, you might need me to drop another coffin or something." The last comment is spoken wryly, indicating she is not being serious about the coffin despite her expression.

"Speaking of your friend, Marshan.  Does he have a tendency to get into trouble?"

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2011)

Gregori gapes at the half-elven woman then breaks out into a grin and chuckles.  "We'll make a proper Ustalavan out you, yet."  When Marshan asks if others wish to travel back to the graveyard with him Gregori makes a motion with his arms as if to say, 'Of course!' but then says, "I have neither arms nor armor but I'm willing to go.  Things that lurk in graveyards at night aren't slowed by either arms or armor anyway."  He rubs his heavily whiskered chin thoughtfully.  "Unless they're just _normal_ graverobbers."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2011)

"Trouble? .. Me? .. Never." .. The sarcasm just dripping from Toddy's tongue. ..  Shh! "Oops!"

"I was talking about the yew guardian out there.  Being transplanted is hard for him, and I want to make sure he is doing his job well his first night."

"If you like, we can stop by the house quietly on the way so as not to wake Lady Lorrimor."   Marshan pulls his walking stick, the hammer, from its sheath on Toddy's pack.  Trying to be helpful, he pulls a silver coin from his pouch, cast Light upon it, and cups it in his hand to shine a bit of light on the ground for his new friends, while not generating a unidirectional beacon.  "This way."

He goes about three paces, 
stops... 
ponders...
turns 90 degrees...
"Umm, this way."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna makes an indignant show of looking at her finely manicured nails on her dark-skinned hand.  She comments off-hand, "Hah, not very likely.  Ustalav would not have me before." 

She shows no need to return to the Lorrimor manor before the graveyard sightseeing as she follows along beside Marshan.  

"Is your ass, Toddy, always a bit of an ass."  She stifles a playful giggle at her own play on words, revealing that she is just teasing rather than trying to offend the Llama.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2011)

Craning his head, looking left, then behind, then right,"Why, yes he is.  The whole time he was in there, did he bring me out one drink?  Of course not!  But if he stirs up a fight, well he expects me to jump in and save him.  Always taunting me with shearing my coat.  If it wasn't so boring in the void, I wouldn't bother to answer his calls.  But it is borrrrrr--ing.  So boring that even Bordum is bored. . . . That little quasit bugger got stuck in my domain when his master foolishly tried exploring.  He thinks he can teleport out of a place with no dimensions.  In a hundred years, he still hasn't got the hint.  Imagine talking to stubborn runt like that for a hundred years.  That is why I come here to escape.  That, and the pretty colors."

"I thought I said sssshhh!"

"But she was talking to me!  Can't expect me to be rude to the pretty girl."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2011)

*Toddy*

"If your interested, I can get you a **real** good deal on a slightly used quasit.  He's only a little insane.  Since he is used, and not fresh, I am sure I can get you a real good deal.  And stubborn, that little bugger refuses to believe in the laws of reality. .... 

Sure your not interested?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Halál follows the conversation between Firvin and Toddy closely as the group walks. "I think if it's all the same to you all, I'd just as soon have my armor and weapons on if we're to be walking about. That last bit in the tavern has me a little un-nerved, to tell the truth."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2011)

Gregori nods at the bird man's wisdom.  "Probably wise.  It won't delay us long to return to the Lorrimor home and properly equip ourselves."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna studies the combat llama while it complains and then tries to sell her a quasit.  She chuckles softly, "Heh, heh. No thank you, Toddy.  Marshan, your friend sounds like a used cart salesman from Absolam." 

As Halál and Gregori express concern of being properly equipped, her mood sobers and she agrees, "Gentlemen, I believe that would be prudent." The dark skinned elf looks even more like a drow in the dim evening light as she continues walking along beside Toddy and/or Marshan.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2011)

"Huh?"  Toddy mutters to himself confused.  "I have a quasit for sale, not a cart.  Oh well, nobody ever wants a quasit."
 
"Never mind Toddy, keep you eyes out for strangers."

Toddy does as he's told as he sorta leads the group back to Lady Lorrimar's.  The town looks fine to him in the darkness, even though it has lost it's color.  He misses the colors.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

The group heads back to The Lorrimor House leaving the small town behind.

[sblock=For Lurkers Only]
From the rooftop of one of the larger buildings in Ravengro sits a very dark skinned fey. He idly leans back against a stone chimney watching the clouds go by. His large horns pointing at the cloud covered moon.

Then his long pointed ears twitch at the sound of people walking below.

_"What's this me Love?"_ he says as he leans over to see down to the road below. _"Traveler's after dark? It's unheard of me Love. Why we have been here whats a year or more and never have seen the like. The dark belongs to us me Love."_

A wicked smile comes to the fey's lips._ "You wish to get a drink me Love?... No?"_ he takes a wicked looking dagger out from his belt. _"What's a matter me Love? Ye not thirsty or is it something else?" _

He sits looking at the blade as if listening as the party passes on by. He sits up chagrined at the missed opportunity._ "Well it does not matter now me Love. They are out of the confines of the town,"_ he sighs. _"Yes, yes. I would have liked to at that me Love. Next time? Ye promise now. Make me the promise." _Again he cocks his head as if listening.

A huge feral grin creases the fey's face. Bluish light seems to sparkle inside his mouth._ "Oh yes that is it me Love. I do so love you."_ he says kissing the blade before tucking it back into his belt.

 Leaning back once more he puts on hoofed leg over the other knee and rocks it up and down as he starts to whistle a merry tune.

Jack [/sblock]

OCC: Fort saves DC10 - Failure means if you do go to The Restlands you will be fatigued when you get there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna chuckles softly, "Toddy, maybe it is not your product, but your sales approach?" 

Not wanting to appear to be a piker or too arrogant to go without, she gathers her weapons as the others are getting their belongings.

Fort SV (1d20=3); 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2011)

"Naw, not good at sales.  Fighting and carrying and finding.  I do those things real well."
Marshan sneaks into the house quietly to get his armor and cestus, carrying them outside to put on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

The bird-man is quiet as the group returns to the house and he dons weapons and armor. A feeling of foreboding seems to have overcome him, but he shakes it off and rejoins the others for their nighttime jaunt.

Fortitude Save (1d20+2=12)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 27, 2011)

Gregori is convinced that he'll most likely be torn limb from limb by some ravening undead monstrosity but death lurks round the corner from him on a daily basis so he isn't bothered so much as resigned that today is his last day.  It's just too bad his last drink ever was some glowing green concoction.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

The group gathers all their gear not knowing what they would need and heads once more this day to The Restlands. The trip is uneventful as the area around Ravengro is deathly quiet.

Unlike the cities of the world the sleepy little village has gone to bed. And the group moves silently and without talking to make sure it remains so.

When they finally reach the gates where they met Kendra they are closed and locked. The fence around the cemetery is all iron wrought and oddly the tips point inward, as if to keep whatever is inside from getting out. The lock on the gates is an old average lock found through the lands and probably very easy to get past. And the fence looks like it would be no trouble for all but Toddy to climb.

While standing outside the gate wondering which way to enter, Firvin let's out a large yawn. And everyone notices Gergori stifle one of his own.

OOC: Please choose a way in. And I have it that Firvin and Gergori are fatigued.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

"OK, let's get in, check on your little friend, and get out. It's late, and the more I think about this trip the creepier it feels." Halál's coal black feathers blend with the shadows as he moves to the gate. He looks around carefully before pulling his tools from his cloak and going to work on the lock.

[sblock=Actions]Perception; Disable Device (1d20+8=28, 1d20+6=23)

If he notes anyone nearby - especially in a position to see the group - he holds off on the lockpicking until they're unobserved.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Seeing no one about Halál, with a master locksmith's grace, gets the lock to click open.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2011)

Whispering, _"Ok.  It will take just a minute to move the little guy.  Which way was East?  I should circle him around to that side of the grave I suppose.  As long as he has moved from where he was planted.  That is what matters to keep the illusion alive."_

Telepathically to Toddy, _"Keep an eye out.  Let me know if there is anyone or anything moving in here other than us."
_
Marshan walks quietly in, mostly by moon light, but using a bit of light from the coin to help him along the way.  Toddy follows, but maintains a bit of distance between them.  He is not hindered by the lack of light.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is getting really sleepy and cannot help it.  She mutters to herself in Elven, "By Calistria, I am not used to singing in taverns after traveling from the crack of dawn." 

Despite her fatigue, she quietly accompanies her graveyard sneaking companions, doing her best to keep her yawns from being audible.  Seeing Gregori yawn and look at her with curiosity after her muttering, she whispers, "I should have had a nap after lunch."
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

Halál tucks his picks away with a though of satisfaction at a job well done. "C'mon, sleepyheads, lets get this done."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 28, 2011)

Gregori's nod of understanding and commiseration is abruptly interrupted with another jaw-cracking yawn.  Reassessing the bird-man as the lock opens at Halal's gentle persuasion Gregori comes to the realization that he is likely the least traveled of them all and that he shouldn't be surprised they possess unusual skills; after all, he's picked up a few odd skills of his own.

"We check on Marshan's young treant we can all go back to the Professor's home and pile into bed."  Realizing that may not have sounded quite as he intended Gregori briefly stops.  "I didn't mean..."  He subsides into red-faced silence punctuated by the occasional yawn as they resume their trek to the grave site.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna gives Gregori a gentle elbow to the side as she says in a low, but teasing tone, "Sure, you didn't mean to invite me to share your bed. But earlier, you did mention something about making me an Ustalav though.  Is that your idea of an initiation?" 

The joking sparks her to some wakefulness, but doesn't eliminate the fatigue itself.
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2011)

_"Well there is someone over there," _Toddy whispers inside Marshan's skull. The priest looks to the eidolon and then follows his elongated neck and head as Toddy uses them to point.

"And he looks odd even without color. I do believe he is missing an arm and half his face." Toddy says aloud in shock.

[sblock=OOC] Meet me here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/302071-carrion-crown-closed-group-ct-17.html

For INIT rolls and give me stat blocks please. (remember it is the same "day" as the fight with the thugs)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 1, 2011)

"Toddy sees something moving over..." Marshan starts to say. But Firvinianna recognizes it as a zombie and identifies the creature, "That is a zombie.  It moves slow and can absorb some damage unless you use a slashing weapon." she says casting a quick spell before moving away from both the zombie and the group.

Halál shifts his gaze to Toddy's mark. "Well, crap."

Gregori squints, trying to force his tired eyes to focus.  "What?  Oh.  I knew it!"

A black ray erupts from the half-drow's outstretched hand and misses as the creature moves slowly towards the others. With a vexed click of her tounge Firvinianna again points but this time hits her mark. "Return to the grave, hellspawn!"

Marshan and Toddy both attack from a safe distance as Gergori draws his sword and moves in. Marshan connects coming down hard on the zombies shoulder and bones can be heard to break. But the zombie doesn't react to the blow. Toddy knows that the thing will taste more than bitter and probably a lot like dirt but he snaps at it anyway, with disdain. His teeth get close and he is almost thankful the thing is just a hair to far away.

Halál casts his own spell versus the undead, although his ray has a purple overtone to it as the magic flies wide. He draws his serrated sword ready to move around the creature.

Gergori now face to face with the foul smelling, dirt covered, worm ridden corpse looks taken aback for only a moment. Then he uses the sword to slice and hack of large portions of the thing. 

It raises it's one arm and the cursed ranger loops it off. Then it moves a step forward a moan escaping it's lips as it opens it's mouth to bite at him. With a quick swipe the ranger takes the creatures head from it's "broken" shoulders. The rest of the body falls to it's knees before dropping the rest of the way to the ground with the head and arm.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna mutters a few elven words of thanks to her goddess and then yawns with fatigue yet. 

"Nasty creatures.  You don't suppose there are more of them about?  I think Zombies enjoy dining on brains, but Marshan's little friend might be safe.  I seriously doubt the graveyard's undead guardians are letting normal grave robbers free reign in here this night." 

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

"Maybe he was heading to the bar to be part of tomorrow's chowder?"

"Toddy, look around for where that thing crawled out of.  Look for a fresh hole in the ground.  I am going to go move the little yew so we can get out of here."

"Aye, boss."

Marshan heads towards the professor's grave.  Toddy lags behind, but keeping within visual distance, looking over the area for fresh dirt piles.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2011)

"Gods curse it all!  I knew this place was too cheery to be true."  Gregori shakes his head and wipes his blade down on a hummock of grass before following after Marshan.  He'll stand guard when Marshan does his tree transplanting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2011)

Halál, sabre still drawn, stands with Gregori. "Cheery . . . yes, that's just the word! We come for the funeral of a friend, are immediately attacked by the locals over a question of interring a Necromancer in sacred ground, hear rumors of ghost haunting _the prison_ that burned to the ground with all hands - plus the warden's wife - inside, and then are attacked by a zombie in the grounds that are too sacred for the burial of a necromancer. Cheery is exactly what I'd call this place." He cracks his beak in what the others have come to recognize as the Tengu version of a grin.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna follows along and remarks, "If there are necromancers about, then it stands to reason they would use the corpses here for their nefarious rituals."

"If the yokels thought the Professor was one, there must be others under suspicion, correct?  Do you suppose The Whispering Way has agents here in Ravengro?  Maybe we should talk to Father Grimburrow tomorrow morning." 

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2011)

"Praise be to Erastil!  He gave us battle, excitement and a mystery to solve.  Far better than plowing the fields or milking the goats."  

"I shall even say thank you to Pharasma.  She put us there at the time needed to cut down that abomination.  Hunting necromancers?  I'm pretty sure she put us on that path."

Marshan checks to be sure the professor's resting place has not been disturbed this evening.  

"Now let me get this little guy moved so we can get some rest."

Marshan transplants the yew from the foot of the grave to the east side of the headstone.  Using his dagger, he disturbs the dirt in small path taking a wide walk around the professor's plot to connect from where the yew was, to where it is now.  "Grow and be strong little protector." and then falling into elvish, he casts a channel positive energy to nourish the little yew.  

Pondering to himself, _"Next funeral I go to, I gotta bring a scroll of plant growth with me."_

"OK.  All done.  Now to bed."


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2011)

Gregori grins in sheepish cameraderie with Halal fully aware he's been called out and amused by it.  "Well, nefarious rituals are what necromancers _do_.  You can't walk a league in Ustalav without tripping over one.  We were bound to stumble across one or his handiwork.  Hopefully we'll root him out and get to cleave him.  Or her."  He glances over at Firvin.  "Women are notorious for becoming necromancers."

Gregori watches with interest as Marshan makes fake treant tracks.  "Don't know what treant tracks look like but I'm pretty sure they don't wear boots."  He reaches over the loose soil and breaks up a boot print until it is no longer recognizable.  "I'm all for heading back to the Professor's for a bit of sleep before we start looking into this Whispering Way business."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2011)

"Agreed, Gregori. I'm bushed! Maybe tomorrow I can pay a visit to the local church. Pay my respects to the priest of Pharasma, and to the Gray Lady as well. I owe her thanks for seeing us through the fights today. And who knows, maybe the priest will know something of use to us."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Heading back to the Lorrimor house, Firvinianna stifles a yawn, "Very well then, let's go."

She doesn't know about paying respects to another deity, but she can be respectful if necessary tomorrow.

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Day 1: (finally) 

The group returns home from The Restlands more tired than they have been in days. Quietly they venture to their rooms for a good nights rest.

...

...

In the morning the sun is covered by low hanging clouds and the wind blows hard against the shuddered windows. The clouds suggest that it will be raining before to long.

All and all a perfect day to curl up with the large number of books in the late Professor's library.

[sblock=OOC] Rules on using the Library as a source to research are as followed.

- Takes all day to make one check. So please choose what it is you wish to research about for the day before rolling.

- Allows for you to make a knowledge check untrained as if you had a rank in that skill ( but no +1 or CS bonus) or gives you a +2 bonus to a check, for researching about the Whispering Way, if you use a knowledge you are trained in. No bonus to researching Harrowstone.

- A player may roll to aid another after someone has posted a roll if it seems they have acquired most of the information but need a boost to get to the DC 25

All those that wish to go to the temple will need to make a Diplomacy check to be allowed to "ask questions/review documents" etc. DC 25 and also takes the entire day. If the check is passed I will post up bonuses and such.

Please make a post based on your rolls I am hoping to get through a couple in game days with this this week. As you can go to other places that will give you bonuses into researching Harrowstone and The Whispering Way should you need to.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna wakes up with the others.  Heading over to the temple she tries unsuccessfully to get them to listen to her and her companions.

Returning back to the manor she will try to get some research completed on The Whispering Way.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=16)_
If it can be for Day 1, otherwise Day 2__:_ Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7=26) 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2011)

After getting directions from their host, Halál heads over to the temple of Pharasma. He seeks out the priest and introduces himself. "Good morning, sir. I know we made quite a splash coming into town; I wanted to come by and formally pay respects, and to spend some time in prayer. I am Halál Árnyéka, a devotee of the Gray Lady trained to her hand in the Monastery of the Veil."

[sblock=OOC]No rolls yet, as I wanted to make introductions and establish a pattern of coming in for prayer in the hopes that I can build some goodwill before I actually ask to use the library.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2011)

Marshan spends the day in the Professor's library, looking for the answers that the Professor already knew.   "Erastil, show me the way to defeat this Whispering Way evil."

Toddy spends the day wandering around the outside of the house, on watch and guarding.
[sblock=ooc]Library work for today, so pray for two Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic and Guidance.  Lots of use of Detect Magic and Guidance when choosing which books to read.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Despite his alchemical studies Gregori has always been more a man of action than a man of study and finds slogging though old tomes a bit tiring.  Then he starts thinking about what he'd like to _do_ and gains a renewed interest in the library.

Since Gregori thinks the group will eventually be making a foray into Harrowstone, currently inhabited by an unknown number of ghosts, he decides to see if he can find anything in the Professor's library about one _specific_ ghost: the warden's wife.  With a brooding intensity Gregori delves into books about the history of Ravengro and, specifically, its rulers...


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

*DAY 1 Summary:*

Firvian and Halál head out to see what they can descern at the Temple to Pharasma. The walk isn't pleasant as the wind whips at cloaks and bites at exposed skin and feathers. 

When they arrive it seems that there is a service being held to initiate a new _casarmetze _into the church. The two are told they are welcome to stay and watch quietly. 

After the ceremony there is a small informal reception. The half-drow and tengu are offered small glasses of wine and _kolash_. The _kolash_ is a braided bread dough bent into a tight spiral until it formed a round loaf. It is topped with dried fruit and a sweet sticky coating. 

When things start to wind down Halál asks after Father Grimburrow, but he is not about the temple so the young Emissary introduces himself to the priestess who watches over the day to day affairs of the temple.

The two newcomers to town then ask about seeing whatever records the temple might have on any persons who died in the fire at Harrowstone Prison. They are politely refused as that _is_ up to Father Grimburrow.

"He is away at The Restlands," the head nun tells them. "One of the gravediggers discoveried a body dug up out of it's grave and then mutilated this morning. I am truly sorry maybe if you return tomorrow."

To late in the day to travel to The Restlands and back to The Lorrimorr House the two head back to the latter. This tome not only the wind but a light drizzle dampen their moods.

_______________________________________________________________________________

Gergori and Marshan spend a warm day by a nice fire reading and rereading the dozens of volumes in the Professor's library. Marshan finds a little info on the cult known as The Whispering Way <see RG> and most of it is ominous warnings that the cult is evil and should never be allowed to fulfill any plans they attempt to hatch.

Gergori searches along another avenue but comes to learn that most of the books the Professor possessed did not deal with any sort of nobility. In fact it seems Ravengro hasn't had a true noble to rule over them since Count Eigen Lorres when the land around Ravengro was known as Tamrivena. Since the bloodless revolt of the entire region in 4670 Ravengro has been a self-sufficient town providing everything it needs for itself as well as exporting wheat, corn, and barely to supplement it's treasury. Of the warden of Harrowstone or his wife the cursed alchemist finds nothing. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

Soon the sun is close to setting on another day, but it is unseen due to the thick clouds overhead that refuse to do more than little drizzle the town in a cold wet rain. Dinner finished everyone gathers once more in the parlor to access the day and perhaps make plans for the morning. 

Kendra sits in a small chair working on one of her father's old shirts with needle and thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna refrains from commenting about the gravedigger's discovery of their handiwork the previous night until the companions are alone, just before turning in for the night, _No need to disturb Kendra with that news._

She instead inquires of their hostess, "Kendra, is there something we can do that might endear us to the townsfolk?  We are planning to be here for some time and we would like to get along better than we have so far."

With the day not being too productive for her and Halál she informs the others of her intentions for the morrow, "I have some insights that I want to check if they will come to fruition tomorrow concerning the Whispering Way.  I will spend the day on that tomorrow."
_
Day 2__:_ Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7=26) 
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2011)

*Marshan*

After dinner, feed Toddy tables scraps and a bit of wine.

After Kendra has retired for the evening, "Well, the Professor's books were a little useful.  That Whispering Way?  Well, it is a bunch of necromancers that of course like to consort with the undead.  Kind of obvious from the necromancer description.  Apparently, one of their strongest and most famous ones was the Whispering Tyrant.  But the sect has been around longer than him.  They are known for never writing things down, and whispering their secrets.  So, our being quiet and discrete in public may not be the best tactic in town if others in town suspect their involvement."

[sblock=Day 2 Intentions]Research how to fight/deal with undead that necromancers would probably produce, and ghosts and haunts.  Same spell list.  Toddy guards the outside grounds of the house by day, paying attention to who is nosy and checking up on Kendra and the new people in town.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2011)

Gregori's eyes are bloodshot from reading all day.  "I tried to find out more about the _local_ history.  If we go up to Harrowstone, and I think we should but not necessarily too soon, then I thought if we knew more about the ghost we've been told is up there, the warden's wife, that could only help us.  Except the Professor's library was not very forthcoming about it." He looks about glumly.

"The Professor's journal, if you'll remember, mentioned some sort of weapon or tool to use against spirits.  Locked away in some mausoleum in the Restlands.  Maybe we should take another excursion out that way some night."

Day 2: assist Marshan in his researches.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2011)

"Firvin and I payed our respects at the local church, and met one of the priests. We couldn't speak with Father Grimburrow because he was at the graveyard dealing with an unearthed and mutilated corpse . . . The mutilation was our doing, I've no doubt. It's possible we should steer clear of the Restlands for a little to allow things to calm down; on the other hand, such occurrences are fairly commonplace here. It _is_ Ustalav, after all."

The bird-man takes his repast with the others and turns in.

[sblock=Day Two Plans]Help Marshan with his research.

Aid (Knowledge): 1d20+9=14[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2011)

Gregori grins at Halal's ribbing.  "Too bad about the priest.  We'll have to try to catch him again.  And soon, I think."


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

-1 Trust - Note after each day until the adventure is complete the party loses 1 Trust point. 

Day 2 Summary:

The next day dawns much like the day before and the weather seems to be getting worse instead of better. The sun doesn't come out once all day and rain, heavy at times, beats at the windows almost the entire day.

The group all stay in to go over the books in The Lorrimor House library one more time. It is long exhausting work, but in the end they know they have tapped this resource for everything they can. This adds a bit of satisfaction if not a couple more answers. Which in turn lead to other questions.

That night everyone's mood is solemn as they eat dinner. Each lost in his or her own thoughts.

"I'm sorry but is something wrong?" Kendra asks after what seems an eternity of silence.

[sblock=Last bit of info gathered on The Whispering Way]Exact details on the society are difficult to discern, but chief among  the Whispering Way’s goals are discovering formulae for creating liches  and engineering the release of the Whispering Tyrant. Agents often  travel to remote sites or areas plagued by notorious haunts or undead  menaces to perform field research or even to capture unique monsters.  Their symbol is a gagged skull, and those who learn too many of the  Way’s secrets are often murdered, and their mouths mutilated to prevent  their bodies from divulging secrets via speak with dead.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is in a somber mood after learning and sharing the information on the liches and Whispering Tyrant.

Since their hostess avoided this question yesterday, she asks it again, "Kendra, is there something we can do that might endear us to the townsfolk?  We are planning to be here for some time and we would like to get along better than we have so far."

Believing that they have learned all that they can from the Professor's library on the Whispering Way, she plans to focus on the Harrowstone the next day.
_
Day 3__:_ http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3009110/Knowledge History (1d20+5=17)
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

Gregori is eating like there is no tomorrow because there probably _won't_ be a tomorrow.  He looks up from his plate rather surprised at Kendra's question.  "Don't know how much you know about your father's research but he was looking into some people who are doing some unsavory things.  It's a almost enough to put a man off his feed."  He stuffs a heaping forkful of meat and potatoes into his mouth, points his fork at Firvinianna and hastily swallows.  "I'm done with making myself go blind pouring over the Professor's books; I don't think we'd find out much more from them anyway.  I think it's time we walked through Ravengro's alleys and get to know the town and people a little better."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2011)

*Marshan*

"I'll go with you Gregori."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2011)

"And I. Our little trip to the church yesterday left me with a taste for more. I'm thinking the church library will be a treasure once we gain access, so I'll be taking at least a little time each day for devotions. Other than that, I'm free as a bird . . ."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 7, 2011)

"So, it looks as if the men will be wandering the town tomorrow.  Checking out the various markets, taverns and shops may do us some good."

Day Three Diplomacy/Gather Information


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

At dinner:

Kendra shakes her head a little. "Nothing I know of. This town is a little more suspicious of strangers than say a large city where strangers are so uncommon, but here it is a lot harder to get people out of their shell."

"My father had made a few friends. They were at his funeral, so maybe they would be more acceptable of outsiders, like my father was." she starts to get a look as if pondering something then continues. "A good place to start might be with Jominda Fallenbridge, she was a dear friend of fathers, the local apothacary. She has a shop in town I believe."

After this the rest of the conversation turns to what might be useful to swade the townfolk, but in the end it is decided that each may be different in their own way and it best to "feel them out" first.


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

*Day 3*

*-1 Trust*

The next morning the group is at breakfast ready to tackle the day. Marshan is almost finished when Toddy sends him a message.

[sblock=Marshan] "Two men coming towards the house. Looks like they are headed to the front door since they are following the path."

....

"Oh, and save me some of those tarts. I smelled them baking all morning."[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2011)

As Marshan reaches down to instinctively verify his dagger is in his belt sheath, "There are two men approaching the front door." Marshan grabs a couple more tarts and puts them on his plate before standing to deal with the interruption. Since his armor and hammer are in the other room, "This better be a social visit."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna was daintily picking at her breakfast and cocks her head inquisitively as Marshan mentions visitors.

She suggests, "Shall we receive them in the parlor or just make them wait outside?  Kendra, do you want us to accompany you when you answer the door?"
___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

Kendra looks confused for only a moment. "No, no. I will not make it seem I am scared to answer my very own door." She says to Firvin. "Please wait in the parlor I will bring whomever it is in."

She straightens her skirts and then heads towards the foyer to answer the door.

From the small sitting room the group can here the usual noise that comes from greeting someone at the door. Although they can't make out anything it must not be trouble because soon they hear Kendra and the men walking towards the room.

______________________________________________________________________

Kendra enters the room first a worried look upon her face. She gives everyone a look as if she has no idea what is going on and then turns to introduce the two men as the enter the room.

"I'm sure you all remember Father Grimburrow from the day of my father's services," she says as the old wrinkly no nonsense man enters. His robes are of a dark purple that is close to black and hemmed in a lavender that seems to create a spiral effect at his forearms.

"And this is Sheriff Caeller," she says then bites her lip a little nervous. "They say they have come to speak with all of you."

Kendra stands near the doorway as the two men enter. The old churchman just stands near the center of the room and folds his arms into the sleeves of his robe. Sheriff Caeller looks far younger than he is standing next to the priest but his expression shows the extra years his job has given him. He holds a battered hat in his hands and his dark hair looks flattened from not doing so often.

His long jacket is high collared and misses dragging the floor by an inch. Under it he wears a simple outfit of trousers and a white linen shirt, that looked freshly laundered compared to the will worn coat. His only visible weapon is a dagger at his belt.

"Morning... um... folks," he says not sure how to address such a mix of races. "I was wondering if you had time to answer a few questions? And..."

"Chief among them where were you three nights ago? After you left The Laughing Demon?" Father Grimburrow cuts in his voice and look very stern.


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori opens his mouth but has the foresight to cram the last bits of a dinner roll in it before he can actually say anything.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Seated on the divan in the parlor, Firvinianna returns the stern gaze with a blank look, unconcerned by the rudeness of the question.  She remains silent, letting the tension build while Father Grimburrow glares for a few moments longer.

Turning away from the grizzled clergyman, her bracelets jingle slightly as she motions towards the empty seats as she politely greets the sheriff, "Good morning to you, sir.  If Kendra permits, why don't you join us and sit down.  I assume this is a social call and not an inquisition." At that last word she looks back at Father Grimburrow, sidelong through her narrowed almond shaped eyes.

Looking back at Sheriff Caeller, she smiles slightly and continues, "We spent that night and every night so far here, do you wish it otherwise?"
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

Halál is momentarily taken aback at the abrupt question, but recovers quickly with Firvin's diplomatic answer. "Indeed, please join us. No need to stand when the rest of us are comfortable! It's as the lady says . . . when we left the tavern we returned here to Sera Lorrimar's home straightaway." He cocks his head slightly to the side in a most raven-like fashion. Careful to keep his tone friendly, he goes on to ask, "May I ask what this is about? Has something happened?"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 12, 2011)

*Marshan*

"Three days?  You really took three days to check up on this little matter?  chuckling Oh, I suppose it is minor.   Do you have a Zone of Truth up, or would you like the time to openly cast it?  It won't offend me.  I am used to the military verifying reports that way."
pauses for the priest to cast if he desires

"Lets see.  Drank some fine liquor with the bartender at closing time at the bar while sharing good stories about the professor and speculating about his untimely demise.  While leaving, the only other two occupants of the bar playing cards had a mystic moment as they finished the game.   Their cards burst into an illusionary pillar of flame.  The room smelled of burning flesh while eerie, muffled screams of pain could be heard.  That surprised them and us as well.  They left the bar in one direction.  We went another.  

We came straight back to the house here, quietly got a few things, and went out to the cemetery while Lady Lorrimar slept here unknowingly.  Remember the little "Treant" that I planted out there at the ceremony?  Well, I had to keep up the illusion by having him walk around the grave and plant himself on the east side of the grave.  After unlocking and entering the gate to the cemetery, and while on the way to the grave site, a lone zombie came towards us.  Since he was all dirty, his arm and half his face missing we pretty much assumed he was a zombie.  Two of us took a good look and confirmed that.   Now, a zombie wandering around in a cemetery that is protected by the Grey Lady Pharasma is such an insult that we could not waste time summoning authorities.  So, we cut is down and destroyed it immediately.  It didn't take much work.  

I then went up and transplanted the tiny yew sapling to the east side of the grave site, and made little marks in the ground with my dagger as "treant footsteps" to keep the rouse up.  With the "warm sendoff" some of your villagers wanted to give the Professor, he needs some "Good Nature" protection that the villagers would think twice about offending.  Erastil is providing that, through me.   After channeling a bit of positive energy to nourish the sapping, we left the cemetery and came back here.  

I fed my "filthy beast" some wine and then opened the portal so he could return to his own dimension while I slept.  You know, he was really offended by that remark at the ceremony.  He did his best to not frighten your simple villagers by not showing his true powerful nature, and you insult him like that.  He wanted to say something too about his old friend, the Professor, but he kept quiet.   I am sure he would appreciate an apology.  

Now where was I?  Oh yeah.  After sending Toddy home, I came into the house here, and we went to sleep.  As far as I know, nothing else interesting happened that night.  Former Sergeant Marshan of the Taldan Phalanx reporting."


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori chokes on the remainder of his dinner roll and sprays a few crumbs in the process.  Once he's regained control of his breathing he nods sagely.  "That about sums it up.  Oh, parden me."  He brushes crumbs off his tunic.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

As Marshan starts having a fit of diarrhea of the mouth, Firvinianna settles back into the divan and observes the reactions from the two guests.

She is a little irked that he freely offered the story before knowing why they were asking, but says nothing.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

Father Grimburrow gives Halál a hard look. "And this is why you were at the temple the morning after Emissary? To report this incident?" He asks, although clearly he doesn't believe that is the case.

"Padre that is not all that happened that night," the sheriff says with great respect. "But it does explain your findings in The Restlands." 

Turning to look at the group once more he asks, "And you did not venture along the river bank south of town?" He asks looking at Marshan more than the others. After a long moment he adds, "No, I believe your 'report' was very through Sergeant. I have heard their like before." +1 Trust

"They still broke into the cemetery and..." Father Grimburrow start to say.

"And dealt with an abomination before it had time to get more than a hundred feet from it's grave. It should be looked on as a godsend and not something else. Their actions while normally suspect were only for the intent on playing on the folks superstitious." He looks to the group and then back to the priest.

"Besides if they had asked if they could transplant their little guardian would you have let them?" 

"Of course not!" 

"Then it is lucky for us they did not ask then."

Father Grimburrow grunts and clamps his mouth shut with an audible click of his teeth.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 13, 2011)

"No, nothing along the river bank."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2011)

Halál is also somewhat taken aback at Marshan's blunt recital. He sits for a moment, beak agape, before nodding to confirm the man's story as well as his assertion that the group did not venture to the river.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

"Our methods ain't orthodox, it's true," says Gregori with a wave of his meaty hand.  "But the Professor didn't restrict his friendships to the orthodox.  Strange vessels hold deep waters.  Or something."  He shrugs.  "Anyways, we done what we done to protect our friend's eternal rest.  I ain't sorry for having done it.  Maybe we should have disposed of that rotted carcass and told the good Father here what happened.  Simple oversight, that.  We all hold with proper authority and never meant disrespect."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is somewhat mollified that the Sheriff at least isn't prejudiced against them and has reacted favorably to Marshan's explanation and keeps the cranky clergyman in his place.

Providing further explanation for the Father's benefit, she says in pleasant conversational tone, "We actually tried to see you the next morning regarding another issue, but were not granted audience.  Had we known this trivial thing of a zombie had been so important to you, we would have tried harder to find you. How often are the walking dead found roaming in The Restlands?" 

Looking back at Sheriff Caeller, the more friendly of the two, she asks, "What happened along the river bank south of town?  You make it sound as there was quite a bit of nefarious activity going on."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2011)

"Triv..!? Triv...!? Trivial!?" the old priest spudders. "Why there has not been one, not one abomination in The Restlands since I took over it's care. _Until_ all of you arrived in Ravengro!"

"But you said so yourself Padre, that it was not raised by a necromancer. That all signs pointed to something worse, so you can't be blaming them for it." the sheriff cuts in as the older man fumes quietly.

"The undead you slew was a natural phenomena or as natural as such a thing can be." he adds making the spiral sign of Pharasma in front of his chest. "The Lady willing it will be the first and last time such a thing happens."

Father Grimburrow says nothing but breathes a little heavier than normal as if he is trying to calm himself. His stern gaze falling to each of you as if he has used it (and only it) before to get the truth out of people. With his arms still folded into the sleeves of his robe he says, "You might as well tell them what happen at the memorial. They will hear the rumors soon enough, and what people are saying _they_ did there."

The sheriff coughs and looks grim, "Yes.. um where to start." 

"Three nights ago you all were seen at The Laughing Demon and it was said you were asking questions about Harrowstone. Well that same night the memorial to those who died in the Great Fire was vandalized. Someone took and covered it and the surrounding area in blood. Splattered it all around and took and wrote a large 'V' in blood on it's base. Still not sure what that means or why they did what they did, but if you were in The Restlands than you couldn't have been there as well, but the locals seem to think you all were involved."

He pauses as if he is waiting for another confession to come forth.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori's brows knit as he wracks his brain to think what the 'V' might signify.  "V.  Vee.  Veeeee."  He shakes his head.  "I've heard rumors of Harrowstone; and since that's where the Professor died we asked a few questions about it.  Never knew there was a memorial to those who died there.  And I've no clue what 'V' might mean."

He looks at the sheriff.  "And if there's one thing I learned from the Professor in our years of correspondence it's that there is _nothing_ natural about the undead.  You got yourself a problem."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

Halál listens carefully to both the sheriff and to the old priest. When the opportunity comes, he nods respectfully to the lawman before turning and speaking deferentially to the Father.

"In fact, Father, Firvin and I came to pay our respects to the Gray Lady and to yourself. As I think I've said before, I am trained to the Lady's Hand in the Monastery of the Veil, and will brook the existence of no abomination such as that we found in the Restlands.

"As to the memorial and its desecration, I can assure you that we've been nowhere near the river since our arrival, and weren't even aware of the existence of the thing. Though I'd like to see it now that I know . . . it sounds like something very strange is going on, and if it's tied to the Restlands and a memorial to the departed I'm betting it's something my Lady would wish me to investigate."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 14, 2011)

*Marshan*

"A 'V' in blood?  Was it a proud, defiant display, or the last warning of a dying hand?  Is there anyone in town who is missing?  When you mix 'V' and blood, my first instinct is vampire.  If so, your whole town is really in trouble.  Sheriff, If I run across any other undead or other horribly vile, evil beasts, do I have your permission to kill it or them immediately and then let you ask questions later?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna contemplates what the Sheriff has said about the zombie in the Restlands.  She asks for clarification, "What are these signs that you refer to that point to something worse than a necromancer raising the dead?  Perhaps you would not mind explaining all of your findings."

"We obviously would like to help. With such nefarious people of The Whispering Way being about, why would think some strangers mourning a recently departed friend would have anything to do with summoning zombies."

She frowns at the prejudicial reactions of the locals that think they would do such a thing as desecrate a memorial with blood. She asks, "True we have been asking about the Harrowstone and not just out of idle curiosity either.  We are wondering about the circumstances of our friend's death.  We would appreciate any information on either subject, if you would care to share."
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

"We did not come here to be questioned by..." Father Grimburrow starts to say.

"Padre!? They only wish to help. And the Lady knows we could use strong arms and stout hearts if the dead are becoming restless." He looks at the group and then to Kendra. "Mistress Lorrimor would it be alright if we retired to your fathers study for a more private conversation?"

"Yes. Please go ahead make yourselves at home, I will send in some wine if you wish."

"That would be most welcome. I think we have a lot of talking to do here."

With that said Kendra leads everyone to her father's study where they can speak without interruption. A half hour later she returns with a cheese and fruit tray and two bottles of a dark red wine for everyone to partake of.

________________________________________________________

Before Father Grimburrow takes a seat he notices the books and manuscripts lying about the table, desk, and even a few on the floor. "Yes you all have been delving into Harrowstone and Ravengro. And what is this about The Whispering Way? Are you saying that those old necromancers are here?" 

"First I think we should answer their questions, Padre. Seems only fair before we ask more." Sheriff Caeller says filling a glass of wine. 

"Let's see," he says swirling the dark wine in his glass. "You say you don't know about the memeorial? That is almost common enough knowledge I thought everyone would know about it." 

Sitting the sheriff tries to recall all the other questions the group asked. He looks at Marshan and answers, "Well it wasn't scrawled out it was firmly written. And as to your other questions you may defend yourselves and those of this town with my blessing. And so far no one in town is missing we are looking into finding where the blood came from."

He takes a drink and looks to Firvin, "The undead you killed wasn't dug out of his grave. From what we discovered it looks like he dug himself out. And that means there is something besides evil cults trying to unsettle the peace of this little town."

"They are what is unsettling here," Father Grimburrow says with a huff. "They came to Ravengro and now we have not one but two strange assurances come to our doorstep in the same night. I wish to know now that your questions have been answered why you think The Whispering Way is involved and why doesn't it look like you are getting ready to leave Ravengro."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna settles into the study, amid the strewn about research and apologizes, "Actually Sheriff, a few of us did know something about the statue from the materials in the Professor's library. Though, we only read about it, never actually confirmed that it exists, mind you."

She looks to the grizzled clergyman and tries to be pleasant, but it is difficult on her elven patience even. She replies, "Father, we do not know that the Whispering Way is involved. However this much we do know, The Whispering Way’s goals are discovering formulae for creating liches and engineering the release of the Whispering Tyrant. Agents often travel to remote sites or areas plagued by notorious haunts or undead menaces to perform field research."

"If these secret cultists are behind the events in The Restlands, your current evidence might be all that you would have.  However, a single Zombie is probably not threatening enough to interest them.  But I am interested to know if there is more information about them in the church's records."

She decides that the Padre's question about them leaving, doesn't deserve an answer directly, but offers instead, "We have some suspicious impressions about the Professor's death and we would like to look into that.  I know Kendra is pretty distraught over it, but we would appreciate the results of the investigation from you Sheriff. I suspect there were rumors about those circumstances too."

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2011)

Firvin is covering the topics that Marshan wanted to bring up, so he is keeping his mouth shut at the moment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2011)

Halál sits back and admires the way the lady has taken charge of the conversation.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

"Church records?" Father Grimburrow says arching an eyebrow. "That deal with The Whispering Way? I doubt you will find anything more than it seems you know already."

OCC: Info on The Whispering Way has been completed.

"You say you wish to investigate the Professor's accident? You must believe there is more to it than what it was." The sheriff says sitting on the edge of his chair.

"Days before he died he came around asking after Harrowstone. Said he wanted to know about the people who worked there and the prisoners that were housed there. I told him all I knew from the stories I had heard."

He sits back and finishes his wine before he tells the group of Harrowstone. Time seems to stand still as he describes things the group already knows or might have guessed at, but actually more than half the day is gone when he finishes his tale. Near the end he hits on something that makes you think of the Professor's journal and what it said about The Whispering Way seeking out a certain person pertaining to Harrowstone.

"Originally, Harrowstone housed only local criminals, but as the prison's  fame spread, other counties and distant lands began paying to have  more dangerous criminals housed within this prison's walls. At the time  of the great Harrowstone Fire, the number of particularly violent and  dangerous criminals imprisoned within the dungeons below was at an  all-time high."

"Now... at the time Harrowstone burned, five particularly notorious criminals had recently arrived at the prison. While the commonly held belief is that the tragic fire began accidentally after the riot began, in fact the prisoners had already seized control of the dungeon and had been in command of the lower level for several hours before the fire. Warden Hawkran triggered a deadfall to seal the rioting prisoners in the lower level, but in so doing trapped himself and nearly two dozen guards. The prisoners were in the process of escaping when the panicked guards accidentally started the fire in a desperate attempt to end the riot."

OCC: Harrowstone research complete. New research added to RG.

"Now there maybe something about those men in the church records, but I don't believe you all need to go nosing about Harrowstone stirring up trouble." Father Grimburrow says gruffly.


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2011)

"Trouble has already _been_ stirred up," says Gregori with a frown.  "It needs to be put to rest."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

Halál nods at Gregori's sage words. "Agreed. It seems the fire is stoked, the pot set to boil. And though we are not those who set the flame, Pharasma calls us to the task of quenching it."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna thanks the Sheriff for his tale and focuses her attention on the grizzled clergyman, "Father, surely you do not still think we are at cause for the town's troubles, just because we are recently arrived.  Evidence is telling you that something or someone else is responsible.  Surely a wise man of your intelligence can see where one has unwarranted bias to blame us.  Some might even say it proves ignorance."

She continues to attempt to appease the priest and make him view the outsiders more favorably.

"We have freely offered to help look into our friend's death since it is unlikely that it was an accident.  And we are also willing to look into these other problems as well.  We cannot sit here in this manor while some nefarious person is potentially endangering our friend's daughter. Surely, even you can see the advantage of some cooperation."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

Halál also turns his attention fully to the padre, continuing his appeal to the devotion to the Lady of Death that the two of them share. He speaks respectfully, looking the man in the eye and allowing him fair chance to accurately judge the truth of his words. "Father Grimburrow, surely you must know that one such as I, raised virtually from birth in the service of Pharasma, would have no truck with anything smacking of the undead. I serve Her interests before all others, and would get to the bottom of this for Her sake as well as for the sake of my friend. I now believe that he died because of his investigation of this 'Whispering Way' and their interest in Harrowstone."

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy (Aid Another) (1d20=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2011)

Marshan keeps his mouth shut, even though there is a nagging voice in his head...  [sblock=Toddy telepathicly nagging Marshan]"Tell that old coot to cough up the info and let us do our jobs!  The way he keeps avoiding things, I bet he is in on it.  Yeah.  I am sure he is.  Just get it over and clock him one!  One good punch..."[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

"Bah!" Father Grimburrow says raising his hands. "Since you are going to meddle anyway. With or without the blessing of the town, it would be best to do so without to many people knowing. What you found and destroyed at The Restlands could start a panic."

"Or worse, a witch hunt." he says with a pointed look at Firvin. "I am not in charge of such things, and lucky for all of you I am not, so whatever help the sheriff believes you can provide I will leave for him to decide on."

The old man stands a little shaky from sitting so long. "If you'll excuse me I have been to long away from the temple. The Lady knows what is going on without me." He sets out and everyone hears the front door open and close as he takes his leave.

"It is getting late," the sheriff says also getting up. "I'll catch up to the Padre and escort him to the temple. I'm sure people of your abilities can work out what their next step should be. Just keep me informed and if you have any questions stop by the jail."

OOC: You may escort the sheriff to the door and ask any questions before he leaves.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2011)

*Toddy*

Toddy is in the front yard, waiting for his moment.  After the old priest has left the building, but before he has passed Toddy on the way to the street, 

"Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa." (with as much sarcastic inflection as he can muster)


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2011)

*Marshan*

Marshan chuckles a bit.  Asking the sheriff, "Is that old fart always in a bad mood, or is he just mean to strangers?  We are trying to help, and he was just being stubborn and evasive at every turn."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna stands as the visitors are leaving and follows along, hands clasped behind her as she walks.  Hearing Marshan's question she mutters out of the side of her mouth, "Probably has bunions or a goiter?"

But the elf gives the Sheriff a smile, innocent seeming, immediately afterward if he overheard her answer.  When he actually is leaving she says farewell, "Thank you for stopping by Sheriff.  We will be happy to share information on our findings and appreciate if you can share any new information or events that happen."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2011)

Halál rises as well, moving with the sheriff to the door. He almost manages to suppress a snort of laughter at Firvin's remark, and glances quickly at the sheriff to gauge his response.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

"No, no he is usually a little more forgiving. I think the zombie and what it could be a prelude to has rattled him a bit more than he lets on." The sheriff says as he puts on foot on the ground, the other still on the porch. "It has everyone who knows on edge. Thank The Lady it is only a few for now."

He tips his hat a little to the group, "Good day to you, and... thank you." he says before turning to join Father Grimburrow on the road.

The group watches the two men walk off towards Ravengro before heading back in to wash up and await dinner.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2011)

The bird man looks to the others in the wake of the sheriff's departure. "So, are we up for another evening stroll? Anyone want to check out the monument after dinner?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna waves farewell and mutters, "That went well at least."

Hearing the tengu express the desire to go skulking around at night again has her curious, "Any particular reason to not go right now, this morning?  Or do you think the culprits will return tonight?"

"If we can learn something to help solve the mystery of the defacing, perhaps we can expunge this stigma of mistrust on the part of the priest and these others that think we did it."

"Then maybe we can get to the bottom of the Zombie and what might be going on in The Restlands. All in the name of protecting Marshan's little friend of course." She adds with a wink.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2011)

"I suppose we should take a look today . . . it might help allay suspicion of us if we're seen by the townsfolk being as shocked as they are by the defacement of their memorial.

"But I reckon if we're aiming to catch whoever is behind it we'll need to stake the place out at night and try to catch them red-handed."

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> The group watches the two men walk off towards Ravengro before heading back in to wash up and await dinner.






perrinmiller said:


> "Any particular reason to not go right now, this morning?  Or do you think the culprits will return tonight?"




Sorry, I was playing off HM's statement and didn't remember that they came a-knocking at breakfast [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 21, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

"Daylight is better, or someone might think they are catching _us _red-handed."

From outside some shouting is heard, "Where are my tarts?  I asked for some a long time ago."  

Then barely audible, "Oops."


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2011)

Gregori nods.  "Then let us gather our gear and check out this memorial."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2011)

Marshan straps on his armor, grabs his gear, and then goes into the kitchen to get the table scraps and tarts from the morning.  "I'll be outside feeding Toddy and waiting for the rest of you."

After Marshan makes it outside with the food, "About time!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

Halál 'gears up' and joins Marshan and the llama outside.


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2011)

Gregori is the slowest to get fully ready.  His armor takes him several minutes to get into but he is, finally, ready and meets the others just outside.

"Well, then.  We ready?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

The Harrowstone memorial isn't a far walk from The Lorrimor House. The group decides to do most of it near the river and it turns into a pleasant stroll.

When they first see the statue atop a small hill the cautiously approach always alert for danger. They see no one and so walk up to investigate.

The statue is a 25 foot partially moss cover depiction of a proud, muscular man in leathers and wielding a truncheon. It overlooks the river and from where you stand on the hill you can see the ruins of Harrowstone a mile to the south.

The circular base has a list of names carved into it.

Dried blood covers the ground, base and statue. It seems to have been thrown everywhere. 

A bloody "V" smeared onto the base of the statue sits plainly out in the open.

[sblock=OOC] I have updated the Ravengro map in the RG. The statue is located at the green dot. It is hard to see and is at the bottom left hand corner along the river.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna changed clothes before they left the manor and carries her longbow, "All set."

The pleasant walk to the river keeps the mood light and since there doesn't appear to be any prying eyes, she puts her longbow away as they approach the statue.

Taking some time to cast a cantrip, _Detect Magic_, she peers around to see if there are any clues. She also examines the names on the memorial.

She comments to her companions, "Do you think we should clean up the blood when we are done?" 

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 23, 2011)

*Marshan*

"That is probably a job for the sheriff.  Wouldn't want to destroy his evidence, would we?  It looks like the last scrawling of a dying man to me.  Kendra said there was a scroll shop in town.  If we had some gold, we could at least answer four questions."

[sblock=looking around]Does it look like this is the blood of more than one person?  Or were multiple people in a fight?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2011)

"Hold a moment," says Gregori as he stretches out his arm to keep his companions from just blithely walking up to the memorial and tromping on any tracks.  "The sheriff and Father Grimburrow have probably trampled any tracks that might have been here but I'd like to look around before we add our tracks to the mix."

He proceeds cautiously examining the ground for tracks and thinking aloud.  "At least one person _discovered_ the vandalized statue, then maybe went to the sheriff who brought out the good Father.  But that isn't certain..."

Gregori is expecting to find at least three sets of tracks maybe more. He'll begin searching directly from their current location up to the statue then circle out maybe 20 feet or so.  After he'll make a large circle to see if he can find from which directions people approached the statue.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna holds off from getting to close until Gregori gives the signal, not wanting the heels of her boots to mess up any other prints.

She comments, "Well, this did happen three nights ago, right? Perhaps a little cleansing will help earn some good will.  It wouldn't be much trouble." The sorceress wriggles her fingers to indicate she would do a little magic to get the job done.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

"I'll give you a hand, Gregori." Halál begins at Gregori's starting point and works his way in the opposite direction, examining the tracks carefully. Once he's finished with that, he goes to examine the blood on the statue. He looks carefully at the color, then puts his face close to it and sniffs.

[sblock=Actions]Survival (Aid Another for Gregori): 1d20+6=12 - bumps his total to 26.

Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+6=19) to identify the blood.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

The two trackers find what they think is the "extra trail" leading away from the statue. It heads north through the woods but not towards town.

[sblock=OOC] There isn't a lot of blood. If you were to say have it all in a container your talking a gallon - gallon and a half. It is splattered everywhere and seems more than it is because of this. So picture it as everything with little blood drops allover. Sorry if that's not what it seemed like by the first description.

Up to all of you what you wish to do next.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2011)

Gregori points out the trail to the others.  "There seems to be a trail here.  It may be nothing more than an outlying local going to or from his farmstead but it heads off into the woods here.  It might be worth checking out.  If it turns out to be nothing we've lost nothing but a little time."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna releases her concentration on detecting magical auras.

She looks to Gregori and agrees, "We don't have a pressing engagement otherwise.  It sounds fine." 

The sorceress still looks at the names on the memorial, taking note of them to look up later in the library at the manor.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

"Just a sec.  Let me collect a few samples.  I know some out of town priests that may be able to tell us who died here."  Marshan collects three blood samples from different spots on the ground, and one from the 'V' itself on the monument.  He wraps them separately in sheets of parchement, and tucks them away in an empty scroll case.  "OK.  Ready."

Toddy is standing back by the river, getting a drink and trying to look bored.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2011)

"All right, lets see where these tracks lead."


----------



## GlassEye (May 25, 2011)

Gregori nods and starts examining the ground again.  His eyes dart about looking for signs of passage and his nose almost seems to twitch as he moves along.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you need another Survival but I'll add a roll just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2011)

Halál lends his senses to the effort as well.

[sblock=Action]Survival (Aid Another) (1d20+6=25)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 25, 2011)

Toddy and Marshan follow the trackers at a medium distance, keeping an eye out for large things in the distance, instead of staring intently at the ground.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna follows along beside Marshan and Toddy, not being very skilled at tracking she stays back and out of the way.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

The trail cuts across the woods to a small farmer's field. Out in the open the group hurriedly follows the trail almost losing it. 

Before Gergori and the others get to close to either of the two houses the ranger stops. To him it appears that the trail makes a bee-line for the larger of the two abodes.


----------



## GlassEye (May 25, 2011)

Gregori looks over at the tengu who has pointed out several trail marks Gregori would have missed on his own.  "It looks like the trail leads to the bigger building over there.  Halal, you concur?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2011)

"Aye, friend, that's my reading as well. Shall we approach all above board, or split - one or two of us could go 'round the back way."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2011)

"Above board sounds good.  Don't want to start deserving our shady reputation now.  Besides, it has been three days.  I think they had time to run away if they wanted to."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna agrees, "Yes, let us try and improve our reputation.  Even if we are right and find the culprits, we will need irrefutable prove most likely.  Shall I knock on the door and see who's home?" 

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2011)

Gregori nods and motions towards the door with a sweep of his arm.  "By all means, if you don't then I'll be forced to do so and I don't reckon the sheriff would be too appreciative of my efforts."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna steps forward and knocks on the door, "Hello?  Anyone home?" 

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

Firvin hear's someone moving inside the home. And then a muffled male voice cries out. "One minute! Just one minute!"

Less than a minute the door quickly opens and a large man looking out the door quickly losses his smile.

 "YOU!"

The man holding open the door is the same one who a few days ago spoke out about burying Professor Lorrimor in The Restlands.

*"GO AWAY!"* he says, slamming the door in the half-drow's face.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna turns to her companions quietly, "I think we found someone who would likely try to frame us for the defacing of the memorial. Someone should go around back to make sure he doesn't run away." 

She knocks again, "Excuse me, sir.  But we need to talk to you."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (May 27, 2011)

Toddy is up for a chase.  He wanders around the back of the farmhouse and grazes a bit on the grass.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2011)

Halál nods at Firvin's suggestion, and positions himself just off the front corner of the house, giving a restricted view of the back but keeping him close enough to reach the front door should his friends need him.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

"I have nothing to talk to any of you about!" a muffled voice comes from beyond the door. "The sheriff told me to stay away from you and I have! You should do the same and leave!"

[sblock=OOC] Been try to think of how you could get him to come around to talk and honestly I have drawn a blank. Up to you if you want to try a skill check or two (and which). [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna decides that the truth may not help in this case and starts a different approach. 

"Good sir, we have just seen the Sheriff, today.  We have been assigned to assist the village with some delicate situations.  He has authorized us to visit and meet with people in the performance of our duties."

"While three days ago it was certainly true that you were to keep your distance, today is a different day.  Thing have changed and we are in the service of the good Sheriff."

"To avoid further trouble, you should open the door and talk with us."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

"Service of the sheriff huh?" the man says from behind the door, clearly making his way to open it once more.

It swings open and he folds his large arms as he stands in the door way looming over the half-drow. "Well what is this about then?"

_______________________________________

From his spot on the side of the shack Halál notices blood on the wall of the building near an old rain barrel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2011)

If he's in a position to do so without being noticed, Halál investigates the blood spatter further. If not, he files his observation away for future investigation.

Survival (1d20+6=24)


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

Behind the barrel the emissary sees a loose rock atop a waterskin. The skin looks to have dried blood all about the top of it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2011)

_Hmmm. So the waterskin was used to carry blood somewhere. Not_ too _large a stretch to think this is the very stuff that was used on the statue . . . and there wasn't all that much blood, so a skin full would likely have done it._

Halál carefully files these facts and suppositions away for future consideration, along with a mental note to let his friends in on what he's found.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2011)

Firvinianna steps back from the door and says, "Are you aware of the defacing of the memorial down by the river?  The culprits were tracked to your house.  Unless you have a good explanation, everyone is going to think you did it."

"Given your previous unlawfulness, they are going to consider you guilty with even circumstantial evidence.  I suggest you start telling us everything you know about it."

Her posture is continuing to hold with an air of authority, usurped authority maybe, but he doesn't know that for sure.  Her eyes return his truculent glare and her tone has an implied threat of trouble with the Sheriff if he doesn't answer.

Firvin watches for any signs that he is being untruthful as he responds.
___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori stands near frowning and trying to look imposing.  He isn't sure that the man won't try something and he wants to be ready just in case.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

"Well it wasn't me!" the man says shocked. "Tracked them here did you? Then someone is setting me up to take the fall. You won't find nothing here to put that on me, cause I didn't do it."

OCC: Sense Motive DC 0 he isn't lying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2011)

Hearing the man's words, Halál speaks up from the corner of the house.

"Then we have your permission to look around? When we find nothing we can report back that although we tracked the suspect to your home we believe you to be innocent."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

"Yeah, you see there, common sense. Probably just stopped near here to take a piss and then scampered off again. You wouldn't find anything around here so search all you like. Maybe you'll find a new trail that will hopefully lead you away." he answers arms still folded his attitude arrogant.

"_Is_ that all then?" he asks smugly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna replies, "Very well, we will search thoroughly." Since he said they could search around, she enters his house and begins looking around, not sure what she expects to find though.

While doing so she continues, "If the culprits came here and you were not involved, then why didn't you notice anything?  Where were you? Why would they want to set you up?  

She comments sarcastically, "You are a nice man and apparently very popular."

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori snickers and looks around.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2011)

Marshan enters the house, respectfully nods to the man, then follows the orders of the _woman in charge_ and begins silently searching.

Toddy is out back of the house, grazing, and waiting for a chase to begin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

Halál inspects the bloodstained waterskin and takes a look around for likely spots likely to be used for slaughter. If there's a bloodtrail associated with the waterskin he'll follow that as well.

Survival (1d20+6=19)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Halá's search uncovers a bloody war razor buried under the rock, but no trail leading off from where he has found the items.

*Inside the house:*

"What you think I sit in here all day and listen for someone to come by?" the man says with a slight sneer. "I may not have as much work to do as some of the others in town, but I do have a field to keep up."

"And if your referring to the other day at The Restlands I wasn't leading anyone I was just the only one brave enough to voice what everyone was thinking. We decided as a group and acted as one."

He watches as Firvin looks around the shabby abode. "You finished? Like I said you won't find nothing here, best you be on your way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

_Hmmm. What to do . . . what to do? If they find anything inside, this could add to it; but if they don't, this isn't really enough to prove anything. 'Specially given the town's current lack of faith. Drek._

After a moment of thought, the Tengu places the razor back where he found it and moves to join the others.

"Nothing out there, friends. Find anything in here?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna gives a last look around after searching and replies, "I guess we are done. Nothing suspicious." 

But she is not finished questioning since the man avoided one. She asks, "Why would someone want to pin the blame on you for defacing the memorial?  Maybe you have some enemies."  

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

"Enemies?" he asks looking taken aback a little. "I don't know of any, but if I did I would want them to tell me to my face instead of skulking around trying to get me in trouble."

"When you find out who tried to blame this on me you let me know," he says a determined look on his face.

OCC: Still telling the truth.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Not really seeing an advantage in insulting or aggravating the schmuck, Firvinianna is polite, "Well, thank you for your time." 

She exits the shabby abode and lets the guy shut his door for privacy as she moves away to confer with her companions and provide results on what she has learned.  

Then Firvin says,"As much as I hate to admit it, the yokel appeared to be telling the truth and knows nothing.  What should we do now?"  

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

As the group moves away from the man's homestead, Halál speaks up. "Well, he may have been telling the truth, but either he's involved somehow regardless of his truthful words, or someone's using his farm as a base of operations. There's a bloody war-razor and a wine skin with blood around the mouth tucked away to the side of the house.

"I left it where I found it, thinking to hide ourselves and observe the comings and goings. Once the perpetrator of this defacement makes himself known, we can take more definitive action."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 6, 2011)

"Odds are he is not coming back.  The trail is already three days cold.  Nothing has happened since that first night."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna suggests, "Nice idea, but I agree with Marshan that it is probably too late."

"Why don't we take a look at this stuff you found and look for more clues or further tracks?" 

She moves back to search and then assist in any further tracking efforts.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

From their past tracking experience, Gregori has learned that Halal has a few more tricks up his sleeve than Gregori does.  He'll look about in order to help Halal out.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

The group follows the trail away from the farmers home towards an old rundown barn. Cautiously they take a look inside and discover only a dead giant rat inside. 

But something is very peculiar as Gregori notes. "There's a deep gash across this things belly, but where... Where is it's blood?"

There is very little blood on the ground yet not enough to have come from such a large creature with such a deep gash.

Then it dons on the party. The trail they followed from the farmer's home to here wasn't made after whoever desecrated the memorial, but before. A quick search of the area does show a trail heading away from the old barn towards the river and the blood covered statue. 

So either the man they spoke to is a great liar (doubtful) or he did something he doesn't remember doing.

OCC: Just a little push to help ye along.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna takes a look around and then asks, "Since our yokel is not lying, but the evidence points to him doing the deed, is it possible that he could have been charmed or possessed?" 

"Perhaps the grizzled clergyman would have insights."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2011)

"At least it is a clue that we can report to the sheriff."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

Gregori turns uncharacteristically grim.  "Possessed.  Controlled by some agent of the Whispering Way."  He shrugs.  "Or some moon-tainted beast that breaks through the flesh-mask of peasantry at night.  Makes little difference which.  We should kill him before he comes raving to the Professor's house and rips our throats out in our sleep."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks a little surprised at Gregori's take on the situation.  She blinks a few time as it registers and then she asks the cursed man, "Shall we take him now, or report him first?  

"Sometimes it is easier to ask for forgiveness afterwards than receive permission ahead of time.  But, the townsfolk might mistake justice for murder. "

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

Gregori sighs.  "Torn apart by a moon-mad beast or peasants with pitchforks and a heart for vengeance; either way, dead is dead.  But, I suppose it _would_ be pushing matters somewhat to administer justice ourselves.  It pains me to say it, but we should report to the sheriff."  He scratches absentmindedly at one shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2011)

Halál snaps his beak at the talk of killing the man. He looks uncomfortable for a moment, then steadies himself and speaks. "I agree. One thing I've learned in my travels since leaving the monastery - it's difficult to find acceptance when you're different. And we're definitely different. If we really want to help these people - and I do, for the professor's memory and because my Lady commands it - we need for them to accept us. Mad graffiti artist, cut-throat killer or not, this farmer is one of them. Killing him will hurt our chances of finding out what's going on here and putting an end to it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is no murderer and agrees, "I guess we should retrieve the sheriff now.  Perhaps we should leave half of us here to preserve the evidence.  I would hate to leave and return after an hour to fine everything has been cleaned up an removed."

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 10, 2011)

"Toddy and I can run into town and get the sheriff.  It isn't that far."
[sblock=actions]Toddy and Marshan head back into town at a jog to get the sheriff.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

The others wait as Marshan and Toddy go into town. With the extra time they give the old barn a through sweep and still have time to "sit on their hands" till the duo return with the sheriff and deputy in tow.

"Your friend says you found some credible evidence," the sheriff asks looking at the dead rat with a mixture of curiosity and an investigative eye.

The group, but mostly Firvin, explains to the good sheriff what they discovered about the trail and the items found by   		 		Halál. <...and am assuming here the group tells the sheriff the truth, but can go back and edit should that not be the case...>

"Ok then show me this bloody waterskin. And I will ask Geb a few questions myself."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2011)

Halál takes the sheriff to the waterskin and the war razor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna tells the sheriff the truth as best she knows it. 

When Halál shows him the other evidence, she comments, "When I questioned Geb about the defacing, he appeared to be telling the truth."

"However, we believe he is probably possessed or something worse.  Unless the priest can perform a ritual to cure him, we are afraid that he will have to be put down for the good of the community."

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2011)

*Marshan*

"There you go jumping to conclusions again.  Did you say is name was Geb?  Geb doesn't look bright enough to for a grand, evil master plan.  He was an insulting, dumb brute at the funeral.  I don't think he has changed much since then. The Professor was hunting an intelligent, evil cult.  One that plans every step carefully.  Geb was most likely asleep when someone else did the foul things in his barn.  I think this is the closest building to the monument.  So, his place was just used out of convenience.  The rat explains the blood, and why no town person is missing, when there was enough blood to kill a person splattered about."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

The sheriff picks up the war razor and waterskin with a couple fingers and heads to the front of the house. "Stay here," he says to the group.

Although they can't see what is going on they sure can hear the sheriff and Geb talking.

_*knock* *knock*_

"Open up Geb it's Sheriff Caeller."

quiet _*footsteps* *door opening*_

"Sheriff what's this... hey where did you find that? I've been looking for it."

"So this is yours? What about this?"

"Um... um yeah it looks like mine. Why is there blood all over it?"

"Your going to have to come with me Geb. We need to talk."

"But I got to much to do, my field."

"I'll have Fenn take care of what he can for you. Maybe them Jerimin boys too. The Lady knows they need something to keep them out of trouble. I just need you to come peaceful like. No trouble you hear."

"Sure sheriff, no trouble."

The sheriff marches a slumped shouldered Geb around the corner. The man gets a very mean look on his face and tenses. Sheriff Caeller puts an arm on his shoulder and says, "No trouble."

The man's shoulders slump even further as he walks by the group.

"I'll need your official statements taken in front of a neutral witness. But best if we do that tomorrow. I'm in for a long night. Good day to you all. And thank you." he says to the group before moving to join Geb.

The sheriff and Geb walk off heading towards town. "Sheriff I didn't..."

"Save it for when I find a witness Geb. Best you say nothing till then."

Group has earned 1,800xp and +2 trust for completing Event #1


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

Toddy wanders around the corner of the house from the field he was grazing in.  "Are they gone yet?"

"OK.  Now we can go home and have dinner.  I am still hungry.  This time I want meat and potatoes and salad and warm biscuits.  Don't let them get cold this time Marshan."

"Geb's alfalfa not good enough for you?"

"Nah, needs garlic."

Marshan and Toddy turn to head back to Lady Lorrimor's.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

The bird-man watches, head cocked a bit to the side and black eyes fixed on the sheriff as he examines the evidence and questions Geb, then leads him off.

_That went well . . . I hope. Lady, but the tension in this town is so thick one could swim in it! It seems to be affecting my new friends as well. That look Firvin gave Marshan when he called her out in front of the sheriff . . ._

Halál reflexively checks his gear by touch, noting the weight of hidden items, as he thinks. When Marshan starts back to the Lorrimor estate he follows.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori has been pretty quiet during the discussion with the sheriff doing little more than providing a bit of support while the others give their explanations of the evidence found.  With the sheriff and Geb gone he again gives voice to his concerns.  "Any result where we don't end strung up on the town green is a good result but... this outcome still bothers me.  Two of our three suppositions rely upon an outside agency.  And while we have good evidence to suspect the Whispering Way, we are no closer to knowing who they are or what exactly they are doing here."  He continues to brood as they travel back to the Lorrimor house.  "What's our next move?  Besides dinner, I mean."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

*Halál Árnyéka - Tengu Emissary*

"Dinner sounds good to me as well. I think we need to consider a closer look at the prison. That's where the Professor met his end - fair or foul - so it's plain as the beak on my face that he was looking into it.

"Also, if we've managed to win any goodwill from the padre with our investigation of Geb, maybe he'll let us look at the crypt where Ser Lorrimor indicated there's a stash of equipment."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna replies to the Sheriff, "Your welcome," and watches him go.

Saying nothing to her companions, she walks in the direction towards the Unfurling Scroll, letting the others return to the Lorimar house if that's their wish.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

The Lorrimor House isn't far from Geb's shack and the group arrives before the dinner hour. As the men head to the door Firvin continues on with purpose towards town.

[sblock=OOC] Not sure what it is you are looking to get at The Unfurly Scroll but let me know what you are looking for.

Everyone else RP sitting down to dinner please.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori sits down heavily and sighs at the sight of the empty chair normally occupied by Firvin.

"Will Firvinianna be joining us?" asks the young Lady Lorrimor.

Gregori shrugs.  "Likely not, miss.  Walking off a bit of a temper now; I'd guess she'll come back 'round later.  She may be a bit hungry then so if you could keep a plate aside for her I'm sure she'd appreciate it."

The big man turns his attention to Halál.  "So you think we should talk to Father Grimburrow?"  Gregori thinks on that for a moment and rubs his chin.  His calloused fingers rub against the heavy growth of whiskers and make a scritching sound.  "I don't think the good Father likes us much, I have to say.  Downright inhospitable."  He nods as if in approval.  "Good Ustalavan virtue, suspicion.  Maybe you can persuade him, being a fellow worshiper and all but honestly I don't hold much hope for it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 19, 2011)

Marshan sits down at the dinner table, and fixes two plates of food.  "Might as well get this to him while it is still warm."   Marshan gets up and takes Toddy's plate out to him, and then returns to start his own meal.

"So, we have to stop at the sheriff's office and give statements tomorrow.  A stop to the town hall or library may give us a little more info on the five special prisoners, but I am itching for a fight.  We should tell the sheriff that we will be borrowing the spirit fighting tools from a crypt in the cemetery, and then will be heading out to find what really is going on at the prison.  He can take care of informing the priest.  If the sheriff objects, we can offer to let him deal with the dangers of the prison on his own."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna was fuming inwardly on the way to the Unfurling Scroll.  Mostly it was her ego being bruised at the loss of face in front of the sheriff. Particularly at a time when it would have been inappropriate to snap back at the infuriating man's condescension.  She placates her anger with fantasies of taking her whip to him and teaching him the meaning of servitude. 

The elven woman's enjoyment of the mental images are therapeutic and she begins to feel better, a wicked smile on her face by the time she arrives at Alendru Ghoroven's shop.  Firvin looks at the building's facade, a domicile attached towards the rear and her curiosity is peeked as she enters to meet the wizard.

The cozy interior of the old man's shop has various arcane implements, spell components, spellbooks, potion vials, and scrolls, lots of scrolls.  The scrolls are everywhere without apparent order or reason for their placement.  At least Firvinianna cannot discern any filing system so to speak.  A quick cantrip brings forth her mage sight and the various auras turn the shop's interior into a kaleidoscope of colors. 

Letting the spell go, she calls out _"Ngollor?"_  The mature man, the wizard comes through the curtain over the door that separates his business from his living quarters.  His beard is mostly gray and becoming white, and wire-framed spectacles make his eyes hard to see.

He appears to have a kindly nature, but is a bit suspicious as he takes in the dark-skinned visitor.  "Eh?  What can I do for you?" His tone reflects a hint of grumpiness, likely having been recently awakened from a nap, judging by his rumpled attire.

After trying to be sociable with some small talk for about 5 mintes, Firvin is unable to sway the old man over to be more friendly disposed, mostly because he is irritable at having his nap disturbed and the dark-skinned elf's haughty nature was not properly suppressed.

Nonplussed, she decides she can try again tomorrow and makes a final inquiry about some itching powder the wizard might have in stock.  Alendru is not carrying that sort of thing and Firvin makes her departure, _"N'i lû ir a-goveninc."
_
Feeling the hunger pangs, she makes her way back to House Lorrimor to perhaps catch the rest of dinner if her companions did not wait.  

Arriving at the tail end of the meal, Firvin politely thanks Kendra for the food she saved and sits down in her chair.  With an unreadable look on her face, Firvinianna eats her food without feeling the need to say anything.  Her eyes narrower than usual, the dark lashes framing the pale blue irises, cannot help but make them seem cold.  Particularly with the dark color over her eyes and lips from her prestidigitatory refreshing herself before entering the dining room.

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> The big man turns his attention to Halál.  "So you think we should talk to Father Grimburrow?"  Gregori thinks on that for a moment and rubs his chin.  His calloused fingers rub against the heavy growth of whiskers and make a scritching sound.  "I don't think the good Father likes us much, I have to say.  Downright inhospitable."  He nods as if in approval.  "Good Ustalavan virtue, suspicion.  Maybe you can persuade him, being a fellow worshiper and all but honestly I don't hold much hope for it."






Satin Knights said:


> "We should tell the sheriff that we will be borrowing the spirit fighting tools from a crypt in the cemetery, and then will be heading out to find what really is going on at the prison.  He can take care of informing the priest.  If the sheriff objects, we can offer to let him deal with the dangers of the prison on his own."




Halál looks to his companions as they speak, and weighs their words. "Perhaps a combination of the two approaches? Marshan, you are direct and thus far that has served us well. You seem to have a connection with the Sheriff that could help us here. But the Restlands are the domain of the Lady and her mortal servants, and I'm not sure it's in the Sheriff's power to grant us access. Even if it is, my instincts - or perhaps my ties to the church - tell me it will harm our cause in the long run to traipse over the Father's head. I'll continue to work on getting us in Father Grimburrow's good graces, and you ask the Sheriff to help us convince the good Father to allow us access to those tools."

The birdman, plainly not sure exactly what to say to the mercurial half-elf, contents himself with a polite nod to Firvin when she returns from her errand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna sips some wine and comments, "If the grizzled clergyman will not listen tomorrow and turns us away again, we can always investigate the historical records some more."

"Perhaps we can learn something new about the five prisoners. I tried to befriend the wizard at The Unfurling Scroll, but he was a bit grumpy from having his nap interrupted.  But we have not tried the Town Hall yet either." 

___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2011)

"So you want me to ask the sheriff, to ask the priest if we have permission to use the tools, they might not even know about, to fight the unknown evil and save their little town here?  OK.  I can do that.  I can ask.  Do we have a plan B when they say no?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2011)

Gregori snorts.  "What they don't know won't hurt them, eh?  At least, not 'til after we've had our spirits ripped from our bodies and our corpses animated by angry ghosts intent on destroying Ustalav and the world starting with this little town."  He smiles feebly at Mistress Lorrimor.  "Sorry, not exactly polite dinner conversation.  But if we're voting I say we just do it.  It's easier to ask for forgiveness afterwards.  Success is a powerful vindication.  'Course, if we fail it won't matter much."  He shrugs as if he's comfortable or at the least accustomed to the thought of his impending demise.

He looks thoughtful.  "Research is good, though."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

Halál's gaze settles on Marshan as the warrior speaks. He regards the man gravely for a moment before taking a deep breath and beginning the most impassioned - and longest - speech those gathered have heard from his beak.

"Do I want to ask permission of the town's legal and spiritual authorities before I go rummaging around in the sacred ground where their loved ones are buried? Gods, yes!

"I think we need to decide if we're working _with_ these folk or _in spite_ of them, and act that way.  My vote, if we're voting and working together, is that we work _with_ them. First, it's their town. Second, they hold the keys to a _lot_ of potentially useful information; being on their good side is in our benefit. Third, I'd rather not end up on the wrong side of a lynch mob if we step wrong and they decide we're the ones behind the Professor's death, or the desecration of the statue, or any of the hundred and one other things that they might be in the mood to blame us for. And finally, I'd not want them digging through _my_ friends' and loved ones' graves without my approval; I'd like to treat them the same way as long as we have that luxury.

"I want to find out what happened to the Professor. As his friend, I want that. As a servant of Pharasma, I want to find out if there's anything more to this zombie business than a couple of dead bodies deciding they were happier moving around. It's Ustalav, so there probably is more to it, and it's my duty to the Lady to put a stop to that crap. I'll go about those things as diligently and ruthlessly as I have to, and I'll work around the law _if necessary_. But until it becomes necessary, I'd rather keep the law on my side."

As he winds down, the Tengu sits back in his chair and looks around more calmly. "I don't have a plan B."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 22, 2011)

"My original thought was after giving our statements, to _casually inform_ the sheriff with a "We have been patiently researching for too long, and are getting nowhere.  So we will be stopping by the graveyard to pick up a Pharasman stash of tools that will help protect us from the spirits, and then we are going to investigate the prison where the Professor fell." and then continue on about going to the prison, getting directions and such.  If or when he asks how we know about the stash, "it is written in the Professor's journal." should be enough info for him.  More likely he is going to object to us going to the prison, and then I would counter with, "Do you want to investigate that haunted place and risk your own neck?  I am honor bound to the Professor, but if you want to take my place, risking your life..."  

And if he asks about who owns those tools, "The Professor's notes say they were put there by the Pharasman church long ago.  He suspects the current priests don't even know they are there.  The birdman is an oracle of Pharasma, and as such has the right to use them as I see it.  Do you object?"

If my conversation with the sheriff goes well, he will come out with an understanding of 
A ~ We are going into the prison.  
B ~ And we are going to go in prepared with what tools we know are available.  
C ~ If someone else wants to go in, in our place, they are welcome to. 
D ~ Inaction is something this soldier personally is not going to accept.

If the sheriff wants to deny us the tools, he can.  If he wants to get the priest's permission first, he can.  The authority in town that wants to talk to us has been informed.  The authority in town that does not want to deal with us at all has been left alone.  We could ask every town folk in town for permission, but that will get is nowhere, and could tip our hand to someone involved.

My plan was a `We are going to do this unless you object .` dealing with one authority. 

The second plan was a `We beggingly ask permission of two people in authority.'  More polite, but higher degree of being shot down, forcing us to go to the prison unprotected.

Gregori's thought of "just do it", while I like it, leaves us open the most to Halál's worries of the consequences.  So, we should probably push that one to a _last resort.

_Another option is more wandering town, talking to folks, and doing more research.  

Any one have a fifth plan to throw out on the table?   I'll go with any plan we come up with.  I am aiming for best result.

Lady Lorrimor, you have lived here a long time.  What are your thoughts?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

"Now _that_ I understand; such reasoning I can swallow better than your brief - and somewhat sarcastic - previous response. It seems that the sheriff manages the good Father fairly well, so while your approach is slightly more pushy than I prefer I can surely live with it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna remains expressionless and says nothing when Halál mentions on how they should view the townsfolk.

After Marshan and the Tengu discuss plans to gain access to the stash of artifacts, she speaks up once they are finished.

"Earlier toady we decided to investigate the zombie incident.  I believe our intention was to curry favor with the grumpy Father in doing so."

"We will likely need more than a success at resolving vandalism to gain access to a crypt in the Restlands. Getting to the bottom of the zombie issue might be a good start, though."

"However, tonight I wish to go see Zokar before we retire.  He told us about a rumor concerning the prison warden's wife.  I want to ask him about the those five prisoners that we heard about today." 

___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 23, 2011)

"What can we do about the zombie incident?  We hacked up the zombie and stopped his wandering.  The priest and his people found him and know what grave the zombie crawled out of on his own.  I assume the priest knows who he put into that grave.  We could ask who it was, but not knowing the people of this town, that doesn't give us a reference to continue investigating.  If we could find his friends or acquaintances, investigating them may prove difficult, as we are the strangers in town.  And, it would surely tip a hand to our unknown enemy."

"I assume the priest's people destroyed the zombie's body.  Even if they didn't, the face was mangled so it is unlikely a speak with dead would work to gather information from it.  All I see is a dead end.  I just don't know what else we can learn from it."

"Firvin, do you have a specific piece of information that you are looking for about that incident?"

"As to Zokar, Oh yes, there can be a lot to learn there.  I vote yes for going back to the tavern tonight."

"As to getting friendlier with the old priest, sure, try, it can't hurt.  I am just probably not the best one to try that.  I assume whoever is going to try that would do so in the morning.  I wouldn't expect that old priest to keep late night office hours."

"As to telling the sheriff we have a plan and then doing it, or asking the sheriff if he could ask the priest for permission, that question is still up for discussion."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

OCC: Glad to see things back on track.

"I'm sorry I have lived her for a while but if your not born here than you are always an outsider. My father knew a few of the town folk and they would visit but mostly just to seek his advice on one matter or another." Kendra says to Marshan. "Zokar was a friend of my fathers so maybe he might know something useful."

The dinner winds down after the discussion and everyone decides drinks at The Laughing Demon would not go amiss. But at The Demon Zokar proves to be little help as he wasn't even born yet at the time of the Harrowstone fire.

After leaving The Demon the group makes it way through Ravengro back towards The Lorrimor House. Suddenly a hoarse scream comes from between two buildings, the hoarse scream of a man dying, of a man being killed.

OCC: Perception checks if you run towards the sound.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks at Marshan with an eyebrow raised on his reaction to investigating the zombies.

"The source of the zombie was not been discerned.  Does this not concern you?  We could look around The Restlands at night again, if no other ideas can be thought of."

Later, she thanks Zokar for his time, despite him being useless on the knowledge of history.

She follows after the others, alert for trouble.
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2011)

*Five minutes later...*

The sheriff drops the blanket that covers the small demon like creature and stands to face the group gathered in the home of William Dotter (the man they saved) and his wife Elise. (the screaming woman)

"Once more Elise if you please, tell me what you saw and heard." the sheriff says going to the spot where the demon dropped through the roof looking up at it.

"Well, it is like I said before sheriff," the woman starts to say her throat a bit horse from before, so she takes another sop of the brandy in her hand. "Me and Will were asleep when a thumping on the roof woke us both. Will he gets out of bed and grumpily pulls on his trousers and then heads to the back door. Said it was probably coons trying to get in the house. I takes and made my way to the bedroom doorway and watched him go out the backdoor leaving it open." she looks to the man and smiles.

"I was just about to call out and scold him for doing that when I heard him scream. I went slowly towards the door but I heard strange voices hollering before hearing someone running towards the back of the house. I bolted back into the bedroom and hid around the corner there." she adds nodding to the doorway of the room. 

"Then I here something in the common room and I look out and saw that thing standing in me house, And it weren't no coon," she gestures to the blanket covered fae. "I was so scarred I couldn't speak. I couldn't breathe. And then the front door comes crashing in and I saw a huge bird, in a hat, barging in and I screamed bloody murder."

"I know, Kelmen heard it and came and woke me," the sheriff says with a smile. "And then?"

"Well it got really confusing and there was so much going on everywhere. I saw the donkey come in and bite at the thing. Followed by the priest and then an axe flew across the room and stuck into my wall there." she says pointing to the small gash in the wood. "Then there was a blast of fire all around and magical light, I just... just. And before I knew it it was quiet and the priest was asking me if I was alright and the others were bringing in my Will. The priest healed him and that's about when you showed up at our door."

"And you four," the sheriff says looking at the group in aspiration. "I still have a report to work on from the monument incident and now this? How much more work are you planning on piling on top my desk this week?" 

Shaking his head he apologizes, "Sorry, I didn't mean that. It is just that there is some very strange things going on in what was a quiet town not a week ago. Do you have anything to add? Since we have a witness here now I think we can get this settled quickly."

Will speaks up, "That was the thing that attacked me sheriff. I'll never forget the look of something like that. And if they all hadn't come along I would probably be dead for sure."

OCC: Trust +2, XP 800


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks back at the sheriff with an eyebrow raised when he mentions about them causing him more work.

"You know our presence in Ravengro is proving to be a good thing, sheriff. If we had not been here, you would have a zombie runnig around causing havoc and this creature doing Calistria knows what."

The dark-skinned elf is just making conversation, not giving the sheriff a hard time.  Secretly she doesn't care that he has paperwork to do, that's his problem.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori laughs (even though he is still miffed he spent nearly the entire battle crouched behind the building shaking with the effects of some magically induced mental incapacity) and nods in agreement with Firvin.

"How much work we find for you depends on how much rot you have hidden behind the pretty clapboard siding of your town, sheriff.  We'll try not to stir up too much on our own."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 10, 2011)

"A report, just a second.  I want to be sure."  as Marshan draws a dagger and goes to the body.  He draws back the blanket and cautiously checks to see that the beast is dead.  heal check  He then draws some rope from a pack on the donkey and starts binding the beast tightly for good measure.  Looking at the dagger on the ground, he mutters a few words, and stares at it a bit Detect Magic and then the body before finishing his tying. 

"Ah yes, a report.   We were walking home from Zokar's tavern when we heard a scream.  We ran to the noise in the alley and found a man down and bleeding and a little demon looking creature floating in the alley.  It taunted us, and breathed fire. I channeled healing energy to help the wounded, and then we fought the little demon grasshopper.  It was very quick and kept taunting us while almost playing with us, more than fighting.  We were doing a little damage, and it was doing a little damage.  Then I got in a lucky shot, breaking its leg while it was sitting on the edge of the roof.  It used magic to make a hole and enter the house.  We burst through the door, and fought it some more.  The lady of the house screamed.  It breathed fire again, hurting us, but Firvin finally downed it with some of her own magic.   We brought in the guy from the street, and I started healing everyone.  You showed up, and started taking a report.  Yep.  That about covers it."

"Mam, if I am right, the magic that made the hole will go away in a couple of hours and the roof will be back to normal.  As to the door, I can only offer a few silver pieces to fix that."

"Anybody got any idea what this thing is?  He was talking to his dagger as if it was a nagging mistress. I think he called himself Jack."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2011)

Halál speaks up from his spot off to the side; he'd been looking around the room in a sort of reverie as the others talked.

"I have read about such a creature in my studies. It is, in point of fact, not a demon but a faeborn creature called a Spring-Heeled Jack. I had read that he could jump tremendous distances . . . which we've now seen demonstrated. Unfortunately, I know little else about the beast."

As Marshan goes about checking Jack to make sure it's dead - and tying it up - the Tengu stalks over and retrieves a single black feather still clenched tightly in it's hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

Jack is indeed still alive as Marshan checks on him. The sheet was to stop the poor housewife from trembling. 

"Oh I'm glad to have you about to help stop this," the sheriff says as he dons his hat ready to leave. "I just wish I could get a week in between catastrophes so I had time to sleep." 

With a yawn he adds, "Best we all get to are beds. Will you help me take this thing to the jail first. I'll take him to the temple in the morning."

As Marshan tries to give the man and his wife a little money before leaving they refuse."Me life is worth more than ten doors. I owe you and your friends."

After leaving and then helping the sheriff the group once more gets into the Lorrimor house late. They take to their beds and wonder what other adventures await them in this small backwater town.

OOC: Please check in and I will advance the game to the next day. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

Gregori stares at the ceiling, or where the ceiling would be if he could see in the dark, unable to sleep for thinking about what he could do to prevent his mind being dominated so easily.  Finally, sleep comes accompanied by wall rattling snores.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 13, 2011)

*Marshan*

Once they are outside, and taking Jack back to the sheriff's office, "Ah Sheriff, this thing breathes fire and can make walls disappear.  I hope you have some guards that are well versed in magic if you are waiting until morning to take it to the temple for investigation.  If they can't keep it unconscious, it may be too dangerous for them.  It took all we could muster to bring it down the first time."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2011)

Halál continues to look somewhat ruffled as the group exits. "Yep, he's a tricksy beast . . . I'd recommend keeping him bound and gagged; it wouldn't hurt to keep him blindfolded as well."

Once back at the Lorrimor estate and 'safely' in their beds, the Tengu's mind drifts on and off the strange happenings in this small town; just at that moment between wakefulness and sleep he has an insight . . . but as so often happens, when he awakes at dawn the satori has vanished with the night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna hopes the Sheriff knows what he is doing or at least follows Marshan's advice.

_Best to leave the creature unconscious if at all possible until they can properly interrogate it.  Maybe the Sheriff should wait for us to be there and deliver our statement on the other thing.  We would be on hand to deal with the jack again._

She half expects the fey creature to be gone in the morning, but doesn't let it concern her.  After bidding her companions a good rest, she turns in for the night.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Day Four: -1 Trust

The day is bright and pleasant with the sun cutting through the cloudless sky to warm the day. The group makes it's way to the sheriff's office to give him their report once more on what they discovered about the desecrated monument. 

They are surprised to hear that Jack did not escape and was moved to the temple earlier that morning. Father Grimburrow left the dagger the creature used and the sheriff offers it to the group as a keepsake should they want it. The blade isn't magical and after a good cleaning would be very serviceable.

Once the group has completed they long task of giving statements and answering questions they bid the sheriff a good day and head out. 

Outside across from the sheriff's office they see a group of young girls playing a skipping rope game. Dressed in shawls and bulky skirts the children don't seem slowed a bit as they pass the rope off to each other, taking turns jumping in the center or turning the rope. 

But it isn't their appearance that shocks the group, but the lyrics they  repeat as they go round and round...

<To a slow tune of Rain, Rain Go Away>

_"Put her body on the bed.
 -Take a knife and lop off her head.
Watch the blood come out the pipe.
 -Feeds the stirge, so nice and ripe.
Drops of red so sparkly bright.
 -Splatters spell her name just right.
With a hammer killed his wife.
 -Now he wants to claim your life.
Tricksy father tells a lie.
 -Listen close or you will die.

1...2...3...4...5!"_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna observes the girls at play, listening to the words.

_How unusual. Pretty morbid, I wonder where they learned such a song._

Before approaching them, she looks at her companions to see if they are interested in talking to the children or not.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2011)

Marshan chuckles and waves his hand for Firvin to go ahead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2011)

Halál looks to Firvin; seeing her intention to speak to the children he decides to do what he can to help . . . as he gets closer he surreptitiously begins to skip and shuffle in time with the jump rope, his movements becoming slightly more pronounced the closer he gets.

_Not too much, now. I'm just a big silly bird, subtle's the word._

[sblock=Actions]Aid Another (Diplomacy) (1d20=13)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori grins at the morbid song and hums along to the familiar tune.

"Now that's a right Ustalavan song!  My sisters used to jump to something similiar, before... well, when they were little."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks at Gregori with some curiosity and asks, "So you are saying this tune is normal."

_Perhaps there really is nothing special about the words._

After gaining further insight, she puts on a smile and tries to befriend the little urchins. She makes some small talk and tries to inquire about the lyrics after a few minutes. 

Her attempt would have been bungled completely if it were not for the Tengu's and Gregori's assistance.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=9)
 
___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

Gregori has the decency to look abashed.

"Well, no," he says backpedaling.  "The tune is a common one but the words are a bit macabre even for Ustalavan children.  And different than the ones I remember."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

The girls stop their skipping as the group approaches. The stand huddled together in a line quietly with their eyes on the ground. Only the youngest  (possibly 8 or 9) looks up smiling and giggling at Halá's antics.

They don't speak or look up until a woman calls to them from a house nearby. Hearing their mother's call they quickly grab the rope and run to her. Leaving the group standing alone in the street to wonder at the strangeness of the encounter.

OOC: Just something to refer back to later (in case you get stuck). Where to next?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna watches the children run away, managing to stifle a sigh before it escapes.

_Those children are so like many others, afraid or apprehensive due to the color of my skin.  Nothing to be done about it... Little urchins._

Putting them out of her mind, she looks to her companions.  

"I believe we intended to ask the Sheriff about the entombed artifacts, did we not.  Or should we go see the grumpy Father and find out what he is doing with the fey creature.  Perhaps he will be of more assistance now."
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2011)

"Let's give the sheriff an hour or two before we drop a new situation in his lap." chuckling. "We can go see how the old priest is doing with Jack.  If he is in a real friendly mood, we can ask him about the tools.  But, I suspect that he wants to be rid of us as soon as possible.  If he doesn't want to hear requests from us, we can go back to the sheriff." 

"Someone else should talk to the old coot though.  He and I don't see eye to eye.  My tenants are to put plants in the ground to feed people.  His are to put people in the ground. To feed what?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2011)

"I'll try to speak with him again. Though it hasn't made much difference so far, our faith gives us some common ground. Possibly he'll have softened toward us as we saved one of his parishioners from an early grave."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2011)

"Hmm, hmm, tricksy father tells a lie...  What?  Oh, yes, by all means, let us go chat with Father Grumble though he doesn't seem the sort to change his mind.  Steadfastness.  Good Ustalavan trait, that."

Gregori is still humming snatches of the jumping song as they begin the walk to the temple.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna begins walking towards the church with the others.

"I don't mind talking with grizzled clergyman, at least I don't think he dislikes me more than the rest of you. Besides, maybe his goiter isn't acting up today."

_I bet he is a freak behind closed doors and wants me to take my whip to him.  "Who's your mistress?  Kneel dog and lick my boots" ... It would explain his over compensation with the gruff demeanor._

The dark-skinned elf has a mischievous smile playing across her lips.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2011)

At the church the group is almost brushed aside due to the business of Father Grimburrow, but when he learns it is the same people who fought the Spring Heeled Jack he gives them a moment of his time.

After another telling of the battle and describing the powers of the demon looking fae the group inquires about the items. Father Grimburrow tells you that he knows nothing about such things and it is probably an old falsehood. And although the group is convincing in their arguments that they believe something is there, the old priest just brushes it aside.

When they exit the church it is a couple hours till dark and wondering what they should do Toddy speaks up. "Well it seems to me that the church has written off whatever may be there. Makes it fair game then right?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2011)

For once not advocating just rushing right out and breaking open the crypt Gregori suggests talking to the sheriff first.

"If old Father Grimburrow refuses to speak to us about this he could make trouble if we should open a crypt to find these implements that he doesn't believe exist.  We don't need anymore trouble.  If we talk to the sheriff and get his ok that'll pull some of the old man's teeth."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2011)

"Agreed. We've been lucky so far; right place, right time, not killed any townsfolk, etc. The sheriff's permission would give us a little legitimacy."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 20, 2011)

"Agreed."  "Agreed.  What?  I get a voice too."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna nods her agreement, _"I naw nîn ben naw gîn."_

The dark-skinned elf starts walking back in the direction of the Sheriff's Office and wonders where the day went.  Time appeared to slip away today with very little getting accomplished.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2011)

Gregori seems to remember something as they go.  "We never did find that list of the dead from the Harrowstone fire.  Curse my memory; if I'd remembered we could've asked Father Grimburrow while we were there."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

With a groan the sheriff listens to what the group has to say about items in The Restlands. "You trying to make more work for me," he chides the group. "But better you come here and ask then be caught and then tried as grave robbers or worse."

He thinks hard about what it is the group wishes to do but finally gives a reluctant o.k. "Just be sure to not destroy anything, for the Lady's sake. And I'll look into what you asked about a list of the prisoners who died the day of the fire. It might go over well if you find those items and return them to the church."

The group has had a long day but there is still plenty of time to go to The Restlands and be back for dinner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna thanks the Sheriff, "Thank you. We shall do as you suggest once we are done using them."

If her companions are ready for a little tomb breaking and entering, she is prepared.

Once outside, she remarks, "I think that was as good as we will get for permission to retrieve the artifacts.  Do we have everything we need?"

She has been traveling around with her adventuring gear, meager as those items might be, just in case.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

"That's good enough for me as well." The Tengu pats his various pockets, checks weapons, and declares himself ready to proceed to the hidden store of equipment.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 21, 2011)

"Ready." "Can I get a blueberry tart?"  "Later.  After we are done."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

Gregori nods his approval.  "Good.  'Bout time we made some progress on the Professor's mission.  Let's go see what we can find."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

You return to The Restlands and enter the quiet graveyard once more. You follow the path know as Eversleep heading deeper into the graveyard towards the professor's grave site and a side walkway known as The Black Path.

Alert due to the encounter with the zombie the last time you were here, Gergori notices something on a weathered tombstone. The ranger stops to get a better look...

[sblock=Gergori ONLY- Even if GE says you can look please don't yet]
The tombstone is so warn that whatever was written on it has faded away.[/sblock]
​


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2011)

"What in the Hells..."  Gregori steps off the path to get a better look at the tombstone.  Turning he stares at Firvin and makes the circular sign of Pharasma, protection against evil and misfortune, between them.  "I don't know what you are or what you want, wraith, so you best start talking."  He inches his hand slowly towards his sword hilt.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna paused as Gregori moved off the path in front of her to look at something.

When he whirled around at her and became hostile, she looks behind her for the wraith he speaks of. 

_By Callisto, they is no wraith. What the...?_

Seeing nothing she turns back around and exclaims, _"Nin gwerianneg?"_ _<You betray me?>_

Her hand comes up, prepared to commence flinging arcane magic if the man starts drawing his sword or moves forward menacingly.

___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Keeping an eye on the sorceress Gregori speaks to the others and motions towards the weathered gravestone.  "Look!  She's dead!  The only way she can still be walking around is if she is some sort of undead..."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 22, 2011)

Marshan looks at the gravestone, "It doesn't say anything.  The stone is too old and weathered. "


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: Think you all need to look at the spoiler again. Your posts have it that you looked in before Gergori mentioned it, and it has changed some.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2011)

"What!"

Gregori looks again at the headstone.  When he sees that it is now too weathered to read he splutters, "But, but... It said 'Firvinianna Laali died 46..."  He squints at the headstone in disbelief then turns with narrowed eyes to look at Firvin to make sure she isn't laughing at him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna doesn't think it is funny, whoever is playing the practical joke on them.

She replies carefully, "My skin might be different, but I am very much alive."

_Whatever the tombstone had written upon it disappeared._ 

The elven sorceress invokes her mage sight of detecting auras.

_OOC: Cast Detect Magic.  BTW, what year is it?_

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2011)

Halál's face darts back and forth between Gregori and Firvin as they carry on. "Erm, what's going on?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Gregori looks confused, baffled, and frustrated all at once.  And more than a bit fearful and wild-eyed since the encounter with Jack has caused him to doubt his control over his curse and his grasp on his sanity.  He again motions towards the gravestone.

"The stone caught my eye as I passed.  When I looked closer I would swear it said 'Firvinianna Laali' and it gave the date of her death.  But now the stone isn't legible and I'm not even sure that I saw it at all or if something is planting images and doubts in my mind."

He rubs the space between his eyes.

"Ever since that creature last night.  Curse that Jack!" he mutters.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: No magic detect in or around the tombstone. Year is 4711. Should I wait to move on? Seems like there is more RP to be had here.

The group stands silently in the quiet graveyard as the setting sun filters through the trees. Everyone is silent, lost in their own thoughts and not sure what to make of the strange things happening around them all. 

The wind picks up and pulls and clothes and cloaks but still no one move, though eyes dart back and forth as each watches the other.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2011)

Halál looks troubled as he stands with his companions in the evening; his thoughts wander as he listens to the puckish breeze toying with the leaves. _A troubled young man we've found, my Lady; help me grant him some measure of your peace._

The bird-man claps Gregori's meaty shoulder with a taloned hand. "My Lady loves this land for the opportunities it provides her servants; there are many here who's bodies have passed on but who's spirits know it not . . ." He trails off as the look on his companion's face shows this may not be the comfort he intends. "What I mean to say is if there are more here we need to help to find their way to Pharasma's Court, we're more than . . . ah, hells, man, shake it off and let's be about our business. You're giving me the creeps!"

He drops his eyes and turns partly away in what appears to be confused embarrassment. _Well, that could've gone better. Lady, I hope one day to understand your thinking in making_ me _your emissary._


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 26, 2011)

"Get a move on.  I want my blueberry tart before it gets moldy!" as Toddy wanders ahead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna relaxes as Gregori's explanation comes out and the Tengu makes his attempt to comfort the man.

She remarks, "There is no magical auras on the tombstone now.  So..." The elven sorceress shrugs and let's the matter drop as no harm has been done.

_It is probably best that I not mention he is potentially a loon._

She continues on as the eidolon forges ahead, expecting a treat.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Gregori looks momentarily startled at Halál's words but then laughs heartily and clutches the tengu's hand.

"Thank you, friend.  Ustalav even gets to us natives, I suppose."

He catches up to Firvin and walks beside her quietly for a moment and it's obvious he's working himself up to say something.

"I'm sorry, Firvin.  This Whispering Way business has me a bit unnerved.  I have a question.  A figment spell happens in the target's mind, correct?  So, if someone cast a figment on me the magical residues would be on me and not the gravestone?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna nods and accepts the apology, a slight smile cracking her stoic facade, "Let us not speak of it again."

"I did not see any auras on you either, the moment past when I looked at the tombstone.  Let me think on this for a moment." 

_OOC: If necessary to confirm, cast Detect Magic again._ Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7=17)
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC: No magical or lingering aura about Gergori as well. Supernatural ability maybe.

The group walks in relative silence till Toddy cries out, "Hey this must be it! It's the only mausoleum where the two paths meet. Blueberry tart here I come."

Inspecting both the door and the area around the stone structure finds nothing amiss (no traps) and that the lock on the door has been broken, but put back to look like it is still doing it's job. 

"Acid," Halál says professionally looking at the lock. "Could have been the professor."

The door opens to a short set of stairs descending down into darkness.

OOC2: Marching order/light source?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

Halál looks around at the cramped quarters and decides on a sabre rather than his bow. He pats his various pockets and pouches absently, looking for a light source . . . but finds none. _Light from outside will have to do for now, I guess, unless one of the others has something._


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori begins rummaging around in his pack and pulls out a lantern and a flask of oil.

"I can't see in the dark and I've no magic to deal with the lack of light.  The tombs of Ustalav?  I wouldn't enter one _without_ some sort of light."

Gregori will carry the light in his off hand, keep his shield slung over his back, and carry his longsword drawn unless someone else has a better suggestion.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 27, 2011)

Toddy takes a quick look down the steps and sees nothing special. (Darkvision 60') 
Marshan casts and touches Toddy.  (Mage Armor, 2 hours) 

After that prep, Marshan pulls out a coil of silk rope from Toddy's pack, and using about five feet of one end, tightens the coil into one good, solid, bone shaped lump, tying it together tightly.  "If I use light on this, and toss it ahead, it takes the center point of light off of us.  I expect anything down there to rush a light source and attack.  Tossing the light source ahead is an old military trick for tunnels.  And rope hits stone a lot quieter than a rock would.  I'll light it up and toss it down when we are ready.  Toddy and I can go first unless someone else wants to."  

[sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 18
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

Halál gestures gallantly for the military man to lead the way.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna casts her own spell of _Mage Armor_ to increase her protection before they venture into the dark.

"I can cast a spell of _Light _as well, should we need. I can cast it on an arrow head or something of Gregori's.  But, the rope trick sounds like a good plan to me."

"Are we unconcerned about traps?  I have heard tales of crypts being known for such things. Perhaps Halál should be scouting ahead with Toddy." 

With her longbow in hand, she plans to bring up the rear.

_OOC: So that is Toddy, Marshan, Gregori, __Halál__, & Frivin? or Toddy, __Halál__,__ Marshan, Gregori,__ & Frivin__?_
___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

"The professor's been in here, correct? I can't recall if he wrote that he'd visited already or that he intended to. He mentioned nothing about traps, I'm certain of that.

"However, I'm happy to scout ahead and do what I can to take care of any such things."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 27, 2011)

Marshan casts, lighting up his bundle of rope.  With a strong underhand toss, he sends it down the stairwell about 30', then steps back for a second, as if expecting a swarm of bats or bugs to come pouring out of the crypt.  Toddy gets impatient for his tart, and heads into the crypt.  

"I'll go behind eagle eyes here I guess.  Don't worry about Toddy.  He knows if he steps on a trap, he doesn't get his tart until tomorrow when it is stale."

[sblock=actions]Rope bundle lit for 10 minutes and thrown down the stairs about 30'.  Toddy goes in first for 20'.  Halal in second.  Marshan third, Gregori fourth, and Firvin in the rear.  Marshan with hammer in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

"Guess we won't be needing these, then," says Gregori as he stuffs the lantern and oil back into his pack.  Instead he seats his shield on his arm and draws his longsword in order to be ready for whatever may happen.  He follows after Marshan.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

The cautiousness of the group proves to be unneeded as they descend deep into the false crypt. But in Ustalav it is better to be cautious than undead. 

The first room has a bunch of false doors that have names listed as people interned but there are no bodies. Two doors lead to the same hallway that has a short set of steps leading down.

The last room has one stone sarcophagus sitting on a raised dais. The group searches for secret panels, traps, and anything else to check first, but in the end, the only thing left to inspect is the sarcophagus and what may lay inside.

OOC: Perception checks plz.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 3, 2011)

Requested rolls


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

Halál makes his way through the crypt, treating everything with reverence appropriate to a worshiper of Pharasma. He scrutinizes each inlay, every statue and door, carefully.

Perception (1d20+8=27)

OOC: Apparently my characters can see just about anything, they're just constitutionally incapable of hitting what they see . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori looks around expecting at any moment that some wall will slide back and some half-rotted thing will lurch out crying for tasty bites of brain.  But it doesn't happen.  Or at least _Gregori_ doesn't notice.

"Where are these 'implements' supposed to be?  Surely not the sarcophagus?"

He makes the circular sign of Pharasma.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna casts _Detect Magic_ to look for magical auras while they are examining things.  She looks at the chambers and the decor, trying to recall if she remembers anything particularly useful.

"It hardly seems right that special artifacts would be just lying around with the crypt unlocked."

She holds her position in the rear of the group.

_OOC: Cast Detect Magic on entering the first chamber and keep it going._
Perception (1d20+7=25); Knowledge Religion (1d20+3=20); Knowledge Engineering (1d20+3=8)
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2011)

Firvin's half-elven ears pick up something strange coming from the  ceiling. Looking up just in time she sees a multi-legged bug drop down  from the ceiling to land on Toddy's back.

"Watch out!" she cries causing Halál to look up and Gergori to look over. Halál spots another as it comes up from behind the warrior. "AWK! There's another!"

Firvinianna looks past Toddy and points a finger at the creature next to Gregori arcane incantation, _"Dago din__!"_

*<<ZAPP!>>*

The lightning crackles and scorches the creature. Firvin's ray kills the bug as it advances on Gergori. It "pops" in a spray of ichor across the warrior's shield.

While the bird-man snaps a dagger into his hand from the spring-loaded sheath  at his wrist. His arm flies out, sending a dagger across the room at the  centipede on Toddy's back. But a bucking Toddy causes his throw to  miss. The creature leaves the eidolon's back and rears up ready to  attack.

Marshan swings his hammer, attempting to squash the bug against the  wall, just missing.  Toddy turns on the bug and both claws tear into it.   Just as he is biting, he wonders how awful crypt bugs must taste, and  pulls back before sinking his teeth in.  "That's how you do it boss." the eidolon says as the creature lays dead at it's feet torn to pieces.

The group stands quiet and still for several minutes but no more crawling creatures appear out of the walls.

OCC: CR 1 XP 400


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 5, 2011)

"Well, if our hawkeyed expert says it looks safe, Gregori and I can lift the lid while the rest of you ready to deal with what ever comes out."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2011)

Halál nods at Marshan, taking up a post to one side of the sarcophagus and readying his weapon.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori sheaths his sword and slings his shield onto his back before taking up posiition at one end of the sarcophagus.

"Ready?  On three.  One... two... three!"

He heaves on his end of the lid.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna nods that she is ready.

_OOC: No time today for anything else._
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2011)

Marshan lifts with Gregori while Toddy waits for trouble.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2011)

The sarcophagus turns out to be shallow and empty of an type of remains. Instead the group finds a dozen  silver arrows (brown fletched), four sun rods, six flasks of holy water,  ten white fletched arrows, five blue fletched arrows, and two black  fletched arrows, five potions of cure light wounds, two potions of  lesser restoration, two scroll cases, and a thin darkwood case decorated  with an image of a scarab with a single eye glaring from it's back  (same as one of the books the Professor wishes for you to deliver).

Firvin scans once more for magic getting more than a few reads on the items and potions as well as something inside the case.

[sblock=Loot List]
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
 four sun rods
 six flasks of holy  water
 ten white fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
 five blue fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
 two black  fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
 five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
 two potions of  lesser restoration
 two scroll cases - unopened magical scrolls inside
 darkwood case - unopened something magical inside

_Potions and Holy Water are labeled_ [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2011)

"Well Firvin, you will have to do the identification work.  That is if we don't want to wait until after my morning prayers tomorrow."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna concentrates on her magical sight and begins examining the arrows first, considering their auras and then their magical properties.

After the arrows, she will open the scroll cases and examine the scrolls.

Finally, she will look over the darkwood case, examining it carefully.  If it is not trapped she will open it and examine the contents.

After she is finished, she turns to her companions, "I did not have much success, but I have learned a few things."

[sblock=Rolls]Had to use CoyoteCode as Invis Castle went down when I started rolling.  It is back up, but I didn't want to reroll.
ten white fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=22 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=11
 five blue fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=8 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=13
 two black  fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=9 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=7
two scroll cases - unopened magical scrolls inside
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=16 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=17
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=12 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=24
 darkwood case - unopened something magical inside
Take 20 on Perception(+7) to ensure it is not trapped, then open it.
Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+7=14 & Spellcraft: 1D20+6=19[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori seems almost disappointed as he looks over the contents of the sarcophagus.  "Arrows?  I expected something... _mightier_."  He shrugs.  "The potions will be useful, I am sure.

Perhaps we should lug all this back to the Lorrimor house where you can work in more comfort."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 8, 2011)

"Yeah.  If I need to look at some of the stuff in the morning, I would be a little cranky for having slept here tonight." 
"Yea!  I get my tarts now!"  
Marshan retrieves his bundle of rope and helps gather up the supplies.  

"Gregori, want to help me put the lid back?  No need to leave a mess."

"Do we have to take the bugs?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori nods at Marshan's request to help him slide the lid back into place on the sarcophagus.

"Certainly.  No need to get Father Grimburrow worked up any more than necessary if we can help it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna starts packing the new artifacts away for the trip back to the manor.

"I will be able to try again, tomorrow as well.  But, there is a wizard in town that might be able to assist us if we really struggle.  Can anyone read magical writings?"

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 8, 2011)

"After I have a chat with Erastil in the morning, I will be able to."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2011)

Halál continues his watch as the others examine the contents of the sarcophagus and discuss their findings. "Alas, Pharasma has not seen fit to grant me that ability."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori shrugs.  "That skill is beyond me.  Mixing a few chymicals, yes.  That sort of magic, no."

He helps pack up the items for transport back to the Lorrimor house where Firvin, and Marshan in the morning, will be able to work on them in relative seclusion.  Once done packing Gregori looks around.

"So, what's the next step?  Beyond determining what these things do, I mean."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Setting the darkwood box atop the closed sarcophagus Firvin finds it safe to open and not locked. Inside the box is an assortment of oddities. 

First there are four odd looking iron and glass vials. Each has a small vortex wisp of... something. They also glow with an eerie green tinge. The case has spots to hold ten of the vials but six spots are empty.

The second thing in the box is a small wooden board painted with letters and numbers and the words 'yes' and 'no' in the corners. The board is not magical but the odd brass triangle with a circle carved out of its center is.

"I'm not sure what this is, exactly." Firvin says looking at the brass pointer. "But these are haunt siphons and if the professor felt he should take six of them with him than we may encounter more than a few haunts at Harrowstone."

Firvin then opens the scroll cases and grunts as she looks them over. "More anti-haunt spells. Not sure what those two do, but these are _hide from undead_ scrolls. I don't know what the rest does maybe if I had more time."

_________________________________________

The group leaves the Restlands and returns to The Lorrimor House barely in time for dinner. After the group sits through a quiet meal each lost to their own thoughts they retire to the professor's study taking and laying out all the items on the table. 

Firvin once again goes over them but seems distracted by something. 

While the group makes plans Kendra enters the room. "Is everything alright?" she asks concerned. "You all seem very quiet tonight and didn't... Oh my! What is all this? I have seen things like those before with my father," she says pointing to the haunt siphons. "You aren't planning on going to that awful prison are you?"

[sblock=Hint] Note NPC stats are in the RG and I know we haven't RP'ed every conversation but I am sure after a few meals and long talks with them off screen you should know what they are capable of. <end hint> [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Back at the Lorrimor Manor, Firvinianna looks up at Kendra and her concern.

She replies, "Kendra, dear, we just found these items today. Clearly you are familiar with the siphons' functions.  Do you perchance know what special properties these other items might possess?"

"As for what we plan to do with them, we have not settled on an exact plan.  But, if we are to learn what really happened to your father, it stands to reason we will need to investigate the old prison at some point."

[sblock=Rolls]Since there were more items that I thought, here are the rest of the rolls.
Detecting Auras (2 scrolls then spirit plancheete):
Knowledge Arcana (1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=17)
Identification Rolls  (2 scrolls then spirit plancheete):
Spellcraft (1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=13)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2011)

Marshan made sure Toddy got his tarts before he sat down to dinner himself.
____________________________

"The eventual visit to the prison would be tomorrow, or maybe tonight even, if we could figure out the Professor's plans for these tools and what they are.  We have to stir up some kind of trouble, then fix it, and then report it to the sheriff.  By now, he is expecting that of us."  Mashan says with a grin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

Halál looks on in interest as his allies pore over the materials found in the Crypt, thinking about the events of the past few days.

_I think these four may actually become 'friends.' Strange to think that the end of one friendship might be the instigation of so many others. My Lady, your works are truly marvelous!_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

"I haven't seen them before but I could try and identify them if you wish," Kendra says stepping over to the table.

Firvin hands the young woman the board first and lays out the arrows close to hand so she may pick each type up in turn. While Kendra studies those things Firvin picks up the two remaining scrolls and goes over them.
After careful minutes of study both Kendra and Frivin have deciphered all the items found at the false crypt. Fivin states that the one of the scrolls gives the ability to detect undead and the other will protect you from evil.

While Kendra's finds are just as remarkable they seem to scare her as she explains them. "This is a Spirit Plancheete a way to communicate with the dead. It is dangerous and spirits do not always tell the truth."

She points to the white flecthed arrows and continues, "These are all normal magical arrows. And the black ones are more dangerous to the undead, whatever they might be. The blue ones I'm am not sure about, sorry."

Kendra hugs herself tightly before moving quickly for the door. "I'm sorry. I... I don't feel so well all of the sudden I think I will turn in." And before anyone can wish her a good night she is gone from the library.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2011)

"Looks like Erastil has me walking the right path.  I already have Detect Undead and Protection from Evil memorized.  It is good to have backups of those spells on the scrolls."

"It looks like we are waiting until morning, instead of rushing in tonight.  Knowing the power of the blue arrows is another small advantage I would want on our side."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori nods sagely.

"I agree, Marshan.  Tomorrow is soon enough to go rushing in.  In the meantime..."  Gregori points towards the spirit planchette.  "Maybe a question or two of the local spirits might be useful before we head to Harrowstone."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2011)

"Waking the spirits might make them a little grumpy for a while.  I don't think we want to do that here in the house."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

"Well, that's quite a little kit for hunting the undead. Makes me think we should find out a little more about exactly who was imprisoned here; it'd be the strongest willed, or the most vile, who stood the greatest chance of resisting Pharasma's call . . . and they'd be the most likely to stand out in folks' minds. The more we know about them the better prepared we'll be."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

On learning their purposes, Firvinianna contemplates the items and the issues before them.

She comments, "Well, we do need to learn more about those five particularly noteworthy prisoners. If we are going to be dealing with some malevolent spirits, those would be the ones, I should think."

"I would like to try out that spirit plancheete, just for curiosity, but perhaps we can learn some valuable information.  Where should we go to attempt such a thing?"

Indicating the arrows, Firvin asks, "How are you fellas at using bows?  I carry one, but rarely use it."

 ___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

"I can hold my own with a bow - I prefer to soften my targets up with an arrow or two before I let them get close to me."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Gregori looks at the arrows but doesn't seem to terribly confident in them.  "I can _use_ a bow... if I had one.  I much prefer getting a bit closer and throwing things, or just using my sword.  Not sure how well that'll work against haunts, though."

Gregori thinks about Firvin's questions.  "Well, there is a list of the Harrowstone dead on the monument.  We jotted those down when we were there, didn't we?  And if the sheriff still has that fellow in the jail we could borrow the use of his barn.  _Something_ happened there; maybe using the planchette there would give us some insight into whomever is working against us."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2011)

"Erastil has taught me how to use a bow as well.  So, we have enough archers for the task.  Now we just need to figure out what the task is."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna leaves the arrows alone, "Okay, you fellas can use the arrows."

Then Firvin asks, ""Where should we go to try out the plancheete?  Or do we need to learn more about the prisoners first before trying to inquire about them?"

 ___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

Gregori muses aloud, "From the sounds of things the spirits in Harrowstone are restless and dangerous.  I'd be cautious about using the planchette there, though that may be the best place to learn something of use I would think."

He nods thinking about Firvin's questions.  "Might be a good idea to find out more about the prisoners.  The bartender, perhaps, or the Sheriff.  Maybe Father Grimburrow but I imagine getting information from him would be like prying a rotten tooth out of your jaw: a long and painful process."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2011)

"Zolkar, the bartender, said he wasn't even born when the fire happened, so he wasn't able to help.  The sheriff said he would look into "getting us a list" just a few hours ago.  So, he probably needs more time.  And I think everyone knows my opinion about that priest.  So, we probably need to look in a new direction.  Has anyone found the town hall yet?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna replies about the Town Hall, "We have passed by the place on the way to the tavern.  We can inquire if they have records to look at."

"I was thinking that old wizard at The Unfurling Scroll might be of use, but I was not very persuasive the last time I was there."

"It would appear to me that we really need to learn what the temple knows, and that damnable priest is really obstructing our progress."

 ___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2011)

"He _has_ been a thorn in our side. But some of my brothers in the monastery were of similar disposition; life's trials had hardened their shells, but this mainly masked deep concern for the welfare of their home.

"It's too soon to say whether Father Grimburrow's crusty exterior shows his true temperament or hides care and concern.

"Why don't I try once more to gain access to the temple records, and one (or more) of you can see if you can finagle your way into the town hall records?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

"I'd like to have a chat with Zokar.  If nothing else to see where he gets his supplies for that glowing green alcohol he serves.  That's a fairly specialized alchymical substance and I may have need of restocking _my_ supplies of reagents.  If he does get it locally that may also serve as another source of information."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


I don't think we have turned in for the night yet and we did have some daylight remaining, correct?





Firvinianna asks, "So we decided to wait on trying the spirit planchette until after we learn more about the five prisoners, correct?"

Assuming they are in agreement on that issue, she then suggests, "Since we already tried the priest and we need to give the Sheriff more time, let us follow Marshan's and Gregori's idea for the rest of afternoon and take in a meal at the Laughing Demon."

"On the way there, we can stop by and talk to the wizard at The Unfurling Scroll and look into the Town Hall.  If either of those places require us to spend significant time researching, then we will know that we have to return in the morning."

"I should probably try to help Halál with the grumpy priest tomorrow. Maybe he is more agreeable first thing in the morning."
 
 ___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2011)

"Now that you mention it, Firvin, I _am_ hungry. And the Laughing Demon was good for some solid entertainment the last time we were there . . . let's go, then!"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to have a course of action at hand Gregori grabs his gear.

"_Protecting_ you all while you kill things is thirsty work.  I'm ready to go!"

He laughs hoping his new companions realize it is only bad luck and poor timing that has kept him from their recent battles.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2011)

Marshan will follow along to the tavern and Toddy will stand outside again, looking for trouble while carrying the weapons.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

The group heads to the Laughing Demon after dinner for a relaxing drink and discover on their way that the locals are setting up some kind of dance around the gazebo in the center of town.

There are farmers with homemade instruments as well as those with what look like well made items. They seem to be stringing lights, for it will be dark soon, as well as putting out a few benches and chairs. After passing by on to the tavern the group will be able to check out the festivity on their way back.

At the Laughing Demon they share another round of drinks and talk with Zakor. The owner is excited to make his way to the gazebo, saying the folk need a little pick me up after all the strangeness recently.

Soon the music can be heard and Zakor starts shooing people out. "Just take your drinks with you. But come on let's not miss the fun."

Outside Toddy watches as the dancing starts.

OCC: Perception checks after leaving the tavern and heading to the gazebo please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2011)

Halál drinks sparingly but eats well. When Zakor begins herding everyone out to the gazebo he's still nursing his first drink. Nevertheless, he's caught up in the music and the spectacle of the dance, and manages to bump into several people on his way out of the Laughing Demon.

OOC: Even with his (excellent) Perception, Halál can't come close to a 36 . . . 'course, with a natural one he's oblivious to pretty much everything anyway.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 18, 2011)

"Boss, they are dancing out here."

Marshan finishes his drink in one gulp, leaving the glass behind so his hands are free.  He heads out to the party.  Toddy lags behind, but keeps within his distance.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2011)

Gregori tries to get a moment to chat with Zokar before getting shooed from the bar to ask him if he procures his own alchemical reagents or if there is a dealer in town where Gregori might be able to acquire some items of his own.

Once outside the bar he'll gladly join in the festivities and he'll ask one of the friendlier townspersons what the event is.

"Ho there, friend!  What's the celebration about?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna follows her companions towards the gazebo, "A chance for revelry may help improve our luck.  Perhaps I should perform a song."

She politely declines to dance with some teenage yokel that was too drunk to be scared of her, not wanting to offend the lithe maiden with brown pig-tails that eyed her suspiciously when the boy approached her. The dark skinned elf winks knowingly at the girl and sends the boy back in her direction.

With all of this going on, Firvin doesn't notice much else.

Perception (1d20+7=13)
 
 ___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

The music starts to play and everyone walks towards the gazebo in a fine mood. 

buzzzzzz.....buzzzzzz....

As everyone nears they see they are coming in towards the rear of the  festivities. A dancing area has been made up on the other side and the  impromptu band plays along with their backs to the group for now.

buzzzzzz....buzzzzzzz.....

"What is that? It almost sounds like bees trying to sing." Firvin asks looking around but not seeing anything.

"I don't know, but... Ouch! Something bit me!" Toddy exclaims. "And now it's stuck to me!" 

Halál moves quickly over and suddenly let's out a shout of his own. "AWWKKK!! Stirges!" the tengu shouts knowing the beast that is now clamped on his shoulder.

"Stirges?  These are Ustalavan Mosquito-Hawks!" Gergori yells moving over to help Toddy. Drawing his throwing axe the ranger cuts most of the beast off the eidolon's back with a surgeons precision. 

As he moved Firvin wasted no time and called forth a bolt of magical energy that slams into the one on Halál's shoulder. The beast sways but doesn't let go. The emissary takes matters into hand (and a dagger as well) and cuts the head clean off the creature and tossing the remains to the ground.

Toddy also gets rid of the beast attached to him and gives Gergori a nod, and a whispered "Thanks." 

The battle over Firvin stands over the remains as the music behind her plays on. Then her eyes widen as she realizes what it is that is bothering her. "I think those things were drawn by the music. The buzzing like singing, and I swear their wings looked to be flapping in time with the music as the hung on to the two of you." she says eyeing the dead beast in wonder. "Very strange behavior, don't you think."

OOC: CR 1 XP 400


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks at Toddy and Halál and continues speaking, "Are you two okay?"

"If I am correct, we need to warn the rest of the yokels about these creatures.  If they believe us, at least it will get us some more goodwill."

However she wonders if the townsfolk have already thought of this and have wards in place, _Maybe the smoke from torches keeps the giant mosquitoes at bay and we were just unlucky to be caught too far away._

With Firvin thinking she needs to start convincing people of the danger, she looks at the crowd to see if she can spot a leader or someone in charge of things.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

Halál scratches at his shoulder, his avian features twisted in irritation. _Well, don't I give credence to the phrase_ 'bird-brained,' _letting those overgrown mosquitoes get the drop on me!_

He takes a moment to compose himself before turning to answer Firvin. "Not OK, exactly, but it's nothing a couple of days of recuperation won't fix, I think. Thanks for asking." His gaze sweeps the others. "Anyone else take any harm?"

He looks thoughtful when the bard speaks of warning the townsfolk. "I agree. Not only might it gain us some goodwill, but I'd also be unable to face myself if I let the townsfolk - not able to defend themselves as we are - go about unwarned."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2011)

Gregori nods his agreement as he wipes the blood from his throwing axe.

"Aye, let's warn the folks that their music attracts strange and dangerous creatures."

He'll start heading in the direction of the musicians.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2011)

"That hurt.  Not feeling so good here." [sblock=ooc]Ability damage: Can't be healed until fourth level unless we pay for some work to be done. It does not heal naturally for Toddy. And Marshan only has 8 silver pieces.[/sblock]
To Firvin, "Go warn the villagers." as he tends to Toddy's wound.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna accompanies Gregori after picking up one of the dead creatures by the wing as evidence.  She motions for the musicians to stop playing and shows the onlookers the strige, "It looks like the music and lights are attracting some very large mosquitoes."

"We were just attacked and there could be more.  Has anyone seen the Sheriff?"

"I suggest this celebration should maybe moved indoors if possible."

___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Firvin speaks to Councilman Hearthmount and the festivities are quickly moved indoors. The group enjoys themselves for the remainder of the evening, song and dance being a universal language and cultural bridge (even in Ustalav).

OOC: Time to tuck this day in.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 24, 2011)

After returning to the Lorrimor household Marshan turns to Firvin, "Toddy doesn't heal the damage done by those stirges naturally.  I need one of the lesser restoration potions for him.  If we are going into battle tomorrow, Halal may want the other one." 

Assuming she hands it over,  Marshan feeds the potion and a tart to Toddy, and then boots him out of the universe for the night.  Then he goes to bed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

The Tengu thinks for a moment, but ends up shaking his head. "I feel a little under the weather, but I'll see how I feel in the morning before taking the last one."

[sblock=OOC]He'll heal one point with tonight's rest, leaving him with 1 point of CON damage - no effect on his stats unless he takes another point, in which case he'll be wishing he had the potion to drink over again. And if Toddy gets hit again, or one of the others gets hit with more than one point of ability damage, it would be more useful then.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna enjoys herself at the festivities, but still remained somewhat reserved.  As the evening concludes, she decides that there is still plenty of time to go visit...  (j/k)

Back at the Lorrimor Manor, she hands the Restoration potion to Marshan, not really seeing any other choice in the matter since Toddy cannot heal otherwise.

Before turning in, Firvin wishes the tengu good rest in hopes the drain on his stamina will recover in the morning.  She will check on Kendra as well, curious that their friend's daughter avoided the festivities.

Finally, the dark-skinned elf will go to bed.

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

Gregori will kick up his heels with the locals letting loose of the worries and troubles of the past few days in order to enjoy himself before returning to the Lorrimar house.  He'll ponder the information he managed to pry from Zokar concerning alchemical supplies before falling into sleep.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

DAY 5 -1 Trust

The group rises early and eager. The sun is a pale light in the sky when they all sit down to breakfast. Halál has gotten a little better over night and when Toddy is summoned his first question is "Where's breakfast?"

Everyone goes about the rest of their preparations alone, each focused on the trip they are about to make. They have been attacked by odd creatures and witnessed even odder events (the flaming cards come to mind). And to make sense of it all they need to go to the one place Professor Lorrimor believed to be the reason for it all. The place he gave his life to find out what the odd cult, The Whispering Way, was up to. Packed and ready they leave as Kendra still sleeps for Harrowstone.

The old prison lies about a mile south of town on a barren hill across the river. The track the group follows winds around the base of the hill and then back up the southern slope to Harrowstone itself. Moving behind the prison to eventually get to it's front the group can see the lights of Ravengro from their vantage point across the river.

Making the circuit gives them a good look at the walls surrounding the old prison and a few of the buildings within. To the east a stagnant pond has formed...



> _This large pond of dark, muddy water spreads out along the eastern section of the prison grounds. Here and there, bits of ruined wall protrude from the water, and thick tangles of reeds and cattails grow along the muddy shores._




And through holes in the main walls the group can see the sagging roof of the main building as well as a small house nearby. As a group after a little exploration they meet at the main gates (or what's left of them).



> _A sagging wood and metal gate set between a pair of stone guard towers once barred entrance into Harrowstone, but the gates now hang negligently open, creaking softly in what wind touches the ruined bars._




The sun finally peaks from above the trees lighting the area of the grounds.

[sblock=OOC] Please post new mini stats in the CT (mainly for Marshan's spells for the day). I have a feeling we will be playing this part more there than here.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna holds her longbow in hand, weighted down a bit more than on previous ventures.  She left some her traveling things back in the manor, not needing 40 regular arrows, extra trail rations, and her spare clothes for exploring the prison.

She suggests, "Perhaps we should peek inside the smaller building first."

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 26, 2011)

Marshan and Toddy move up to the small building quietly.  After looking over his shoulder to see everyone is ready, Marshan pushes open the door with the end of his hammer.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2011)

Gregori agrees with that plan of action and prepares for entering the smaller building.  He has his longsword in one hand and a holy water in the other, just in case.  "This the warden's house, you think?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

The structure was indeed someones home many years ago.



> _This small brick manor house is overgrown with thick sheets of gray-green ivy. The roof sags ominously, and the front door hangs askew. _(after Marshan pushes it open)




"I don't think we should go in there," Gergori says eyeing the roof and walls. "The only thing holding the place up is those vines."

"Your right," Firvin says pointing. "Half that wall there is gone. You can hardly tell with the vines blocking the way."

[sblock=Crunch]
An attempt to explore the manor fully would take 10 minutes—each minute, there is a cumulative 10% chance of the activity within the building triggering a partial collapse of falling timbers or bricks. Each time this occurs, 1d3 of the PCs within the structure or in an adjacent square must make a DC 15 Reflex save to avoid taking 1d6 points of damage from falling debris.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2011)

Without going in, Marshan casts a bit and stares intently into the structure, visually searching it from the outside the doorway.  Then again with a different angle by using the hole in the wall.
[sblock=actions]Cast detect magic and sweep the cone over all that is possible to see from the door.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2011)

"Nothing in there that looks enchanted.  We probably should check the guard shacks as well, just to be thorough." Marshan and  Toddy go check the smaller guard shacks using the same technique, expecting them to crumble if entered.
[sblock=actions] push door open with hammer, look in, cast detect magic and scan, repeat at next shack.  Then cast detect magic 10' back from the edge of the pond and scans it. Active perception +4 for both incase GM needs to roll any in the background.  Rushed, but gets the outside out of the way and done.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna watches the man and his eidolon scout around at the smaller buildings waiting patiently for him to finish the guard shacks

She asks, "What about the towers on the outer wall?  We might as well look there too."

From her position with the others she looks to see if she can fins the place the Professor met his untimely demise based on what they were told.
___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2011)

Marshan and Toddy check the watchtowers too.[sblock=ooc]I thought they were just guard shacks and already included, but just for clarity, yes, them too.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2011)

The Tengu trails along with his friends, senses tuned to the surroundings and covering them with his bow as they devote their concentration to their arcane tasks.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2011)

Likewise, Gregori follows along as Marshan and Firvin scout with supernatural senses gained through their arcane skill.

"I think we should check out those symbols mentioned in the Professor's journal; if we can find them."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

Marshan begins scanning the grounds after completing his search of the outside of the manor. He moves back to the walls near the gate and heads towards the pond. As he works the others keep an eye out for anything out of the ordinary. 

Gergori remembered that the Professor's journal mentioned strange runes that, The Whispering Way had edcthed into the base of the Prison. When Marshan moves north along the pond and nears the main building Gergori takes a look at the building.

He finds the grass and ivy have been cleared around the edge where the foundation meets the ground. Along the edge are a series of sinuous runes has been etched and then smeared with blood. The runes are written in Varisian, and among the numerous magical incantations, repeat the name Lyvar Hawkran dozens of times. 

The runes no longer radiate magic but they seem to be part of a larger ritual the scope of which frightens the young arcanist. (DC 30 Know arcana)

After long study of the runes and following them along the front of the building Marshan heads back towards the walls to the guard towers, pointed out by Firvin. The southern most tower proves empty as if looted long ago by some rogue group of adventures or perhaps the evil cult that came to Harrowstone.

"This is boring," Toddy remarks as they move to the northern tower. The eidolon kicks at the cold earth.

"Ha! Famous last words." Marshan says as his hammer opens the door to the tower.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

"Rats!" Toddy exclaims.

"Sorry but that is usually how it works. You..." Marshan starts to reply looking over at his eidolon.

"No! I mean RATS! Look out! Get them off me!" Toddy says as a swarm of small beady red-eyed rats move like a wave of fur through the opening door, engulfing both him and Marshan. 

Gregori is taken a little off guard. "Rats?!  I _hate_ rats!" But soon steps in to help. His sword starts to cut might swathes through the rats and he growls with a savage glee, until he sees the swarm is not yet dissipating.

Firvinianna begins singing a song of inspiration and moves as far from the little beasts as possible and still be close. She thinks of something and stops singing, yet the song lingers in the air. "After you guys attack, back away and I will try to zap if it is still alive."

Firvinianna points a finger  to send an arc of lightning across the distance to try and finish off  the swarm. Her bolt crackles right in the center of the mass of rats but to little effect even killing a dozen or more does not stop all of them. "Pesky things are hard to kill apparently."

Halál had also stepped forward trying to help but ends up drawing the swarm's attention instead. They start to claw and bite at the tengu as Marshan moves away.

 "Awk! Off me, _rongy ember_! Back in your hole!"  Halál flails about ineffectively with his cestus, but cannot seem to  land a solid blow for fear of hitting himself as the rats crawl over  him!

Finally with Toddy biting and stomping, and Gergori's long strokes that kill several rats at a time the group is able to pull away from the little swarm. The remaining creatures scurry in all directions looking for an easier meal. 

And although small the rats have left their mark. Halál barely stands his feathers torn and his body laced with small bite and claw marks. Marshan quickly channels the power of Erastil to heal the wounded tengu, Toddy, and himself. 

OOC: CR 2 XP 600


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks around at the other places they have yet to look into before the main building of the prison and asks, "Do you think we will find more vermin in the other nooks and crannies?"

She resolves to stay behind Gregori from now one, feeling lucky that she wasn't swarmed when she was too close to the front.

___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Halál fastidiously brushes the bits of fried rat from his glossy feathers and glares around menacingly at the walls of the old prison. "I'm with you, friend Gregori . . . filthy plague ridden vermin!"

He tests the draw on his bow and retrieves the arrow he dropped to swat at the rats, once more knocking it to the string and signaling his readiness to proceed.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2011)

"If we are ready, that north west corner looks like it could need some investigating."

[sblock=ooc]If it is a rickety falling down balcony and stairs, send Toddy.  He can jump off rather gracefully if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna gestures for them to proceed, "I shall stay behind Gregori this time."

___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2011)

"Well, let's not stand around like a bunch of Taldoran dandies."

Gregori will head over to the north west corner to take a look.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

The stairs leading to the northwestern balcony are stout stone and only pitted here in there due to time and the weather. Toddy takes the lead after Halál gives about half of them the once over stating they appear fine.

Marshan follows his eidolon followed by Gergori and Firvin, with the tengu (bow in hand) watches the rear and the grounds.

When Toddy reaches the top of the steps he sees...



> _A large, rectangular block of stone rests on this weather-beaten stone balcony, while ruined wooden benches line the eastern wall under a row of tiny, barred windows above. A stout wooden door sits in the wall near the northern end of the balcony._




"Ah a door let's try this. And hope it isn't full of rats." Toddy says moving towards the wall.

The others as they top the steps notice the block and watch in slight awe as a ghastly weapon rises from behind the stone block wielded by ghostly skeletal arms.

OCC: See you in the CT


----------



## Qik (May 27, 2012)

*Somewhere in the outskirts of the Eshirwood, Ustalav, Golarion...*

Amidst the chirping of crickets and other night-sounds, two women sit around a fire, outside a tent built for one.  One of them works contentedly on a fillet of fish.  The other eats nothing.  For a while, they're silent.  The one in green, with tanned-skin, breaks the silence.

"What's got you all quiet tonight?"

Her companion, who sits staring out into the trees, takes a moment to respond.  "Nu'thin'," she humphs.

"'Nu'thin',' huh?"

"Yeah, that's right, 'nu'thin'.  'No thing.'  'In lack of a cause.'"

"That so?"

"That so."

Some silence, save for the insects and the sounds of eating.  An owl hoots.

"I bet I know what's got you all quiet," says the first woman.

Her companion shuffles moodily. "Oh yeah?  Well why don't you save it for someone who cares?"

The first woman, ignoring the other's comment, speaks between bites.  "You're mad because I made you catch dinner again, aren't you?"

The other makes a rude sound with her mouth and tongue.  "Way to go, Oh Insightful One, Oh Observant One, you have ascertained the source of my disgruntledness.  Well, that and this," she adds, gesturing to the wrap on her head, which oddly twitches as if on command.  "Why do I always have to be the one who catches dinner?  I mean, I don't even get to eat it!"

"Oh come on, now, Kee, you know why: it's because you're the one who's good at it.  And as for you needing to wear your headwrap again: we're going to be hitting the main road any day now," says the first, in a somewhat motherly tone, "and Ustalavians aren't exactly a welcoming bunch when it comes to the unconventional.  How do you think they'd react to those wings?"  After a moment, she adds, "You can probably take the wrap off now, anyway.  Probably not going to have any company tonight."

The other unwraps the stretch of cloth on top of her head and flexes a pair of oddly-placed, under-developed wings.  He mood brightens a bit.

"Say, want to play 'Legrosa'?"

Her companion grins, setting her plate to one side.  "You're on."  She reaches into her pack and pulls out a small object that expands into a playing surface.  Her winged companion moves closer, and the two begin to set up their pieces.

"When are we going to reach Ravengro?"

"Don't look at me," her friend jokes.  "You're the one who's good with directions."  

"But I never paid attention to Ravengro before, since we usually travel their by horse."

Making her opening move, her friend responds, "We should be there soon.  Now come on, pay attention to the game.  I'd like it to be a challenge this time."  

Her companion takes the bait of her barb, squawking.  "Don't start!  I'm still learning..."

The two play, well into the night.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]
​


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

Meanwhile...

Firvin and Marshan help a wounded Gergori back through the front gate of the old ruined prison.                    Halál watches their back, but the demon scythe isn't following and they all rest a moment.

"That... ugh... thing wasn't just undead." the severely wounded human says through gritted teeth. "Something...something more."

"Just try and rest," Marshan says in a no nonsense manner reacting the battle in his own mind as he looks back to the ruined building of the prison.



> Halál's beam of positive energy strikes the haft of the staff and causes it to shudder. A thin crack appears across the wood.
> 
> "I think Halál has the idea.  Maybe some holy water will help." Firvin says as she casts her own version of the spell but misses the narrow target.
> 
> ...



His military training had maybe saved there lives but this Harrowstone was like no battlefield he had ever known.

Everyone stood there pondering until Halál asked, "What should we do?" 

Gergori tried to grin through gritted teeth, "Oh a hot bath and... and a warm bed sound just fine to me."

"Yes we need to get all our strength back and return in the morning." Marshan agreed as he help the warrior to his feet and set off back to Ravengro.
_______________________________________

Rumors circulate around Ravengro that the group went to Harrowstone and came back (a little scraped up but) alive. Feeling that it would take real heroes to do something like that the town's trust in the heroes increases a bit. 

+1 Trust (to offset the -1 as I move things along)
CR 5 2,200XP


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

*Day Six* -1 Trust

The next morning the group awakes with a new resolve to tackle the ruins of Harrowstone and find out what truly happened to their friend Professor Lorrimor.

They have a quick breakfast and gather all their gear before making their way once more to the ruined prison.

But before they can walk out the door there is a timid knock followed by a muffled voice that sounds agitated.

Opening the door the group sees two odd little girls. 

"Hello," one says. "We were told that the Heroes of Harrowstone. The ones looking into the professor's death were staying here."

"Yay! We want in. The professor was a friend of ours," the second girl says hefting a hammer twice her size up on her shoulder.

OCC: Enter Loh and Kee


----------



## Qik (May 30, 2012)

Loh enters, smiling.  "Hiya!" she greets them, and then grows more serious.  "Are you guys alright?  You look like hell."

Following in behind her, the woman in the head wrap rolls her eyes.  "That's my Loh, always winnin' 'em over with her charm..."

The first woman, the one in green, shakes off the others' comment.  "Anyway, my name is Loh, and this is my friend Kee.  We were, ahh, friends of the professor's.  Weren't able to make it in time for the funeral, I'm afraid, but word on the street is that a few of the prof's old friends have stayed in town and kept busy."  Raising an eyebrow at the group's nicks and bruises, she adds, "Seems that that much is true."

After an awkward pause, Kee elbows low in the side.  After a small "ow," Loh says, as she rubs her side, "So, uh, we were curious about what you all were looking into, and whether it did indeed have anything to do with the professor's death."  As Kee makes to deliver a second elbow, Loh hastens to add, "That is, of course, if you don't mind our asking, of course."  She grins a slightly askew grin.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2012)

The dwarf looks somewhat nonplussed at the abrupt appearance and introduction, and stammers out, "Oh, um . . ." He gives up momentarily, looking to Marshan and Firvin for signs of recognition of the energetic duo. Finally, he gives a curt nod and somewhat lamely says, "I'm Halál."

[sblock=OOC]Still don't have my character sheet and stat block updated in the RG. I'll get that done this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna has her longbow on the back of a chair and is primped for adventuring this morning.  Her pale hair was brushed out and in its long, neat pony tale.  She had cleaned her clothes from yesterday and they are freshly laundered from her magic.

"I beg your pardon?  I do not look like hell first thing in the morning after getting ready for the day."  She sniffs indignantly and sips the last of her tea and picks up her longbow.

"I am Firvinianna Laali. The Professor's funeral was eventful, to say the least. We are looking to investigate the potentially foul play and the prison is where we have ended up." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 5/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

Smiling a greeting at Halál, Loh is ill-prepared to defend against Kee's latest incoming elbow.

"ow!"

"She didn't mean anything by it, Madam Firvinianna - Loh's mouth just gets the better of her sometimes."

Rubbing her increasingly bruising side, Loh adds, "Yeah, for sure, no harm meant - just a general observation that you all look as though you've been through a scrape or two of recent."  The remainder of Firvinianna's statement then hits home.

"So you believe the professor's death wasn't a natural one?  And what's this about a prison?"








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

Marshan looks at the girls at the door.  They're at least cute and friendly, unlike the prissy, tramp stamped dark elf.  They also are carrying proper polearms.  Since they are friendly, they must not be from this retched little town.  "I am Marshan.  Come in."  Telepathically, _"Toddy, watch out for other people snooping around or watching the house."_ _"Yeah boss.  And hurry up with those tarts."_

Once the girls are in the house and the door closed.  Looking them over carefully while evaluating his words, (and they pass the sense motive via fiat) "There is something weird going on in this town.  The professor was investigating an evil cult.  He was starting to make progress and we think they killed him because of that.  We have started our own investigation, but progress is difficult in this backwater town.  More and more evil is cropping up, and if we are not witnessed as actually putting it down, we get blamed for it.  The sheriff shows up, we explain how we fixed the problem, not caused it. Another problem, another visit.  La-di-da.  So, If you are interested in defeating evil that will probably eventually kill you, then do nasty things to you, you can help us.  If this scares you, run out of town as fast as you can."  He watches them carefully to see if this spooks them.


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

Although Loh sobers at the gravity of Marshan's words, she doesn't seem shaken by the content of his warning.  "Sounds like the bastards need a kick in the behind whether they were responsible for the professor's death or not.  I'd thought the prof was up to something..." she trails off, lost for a moment in her own recollections.  

"In any case, if you'll have me, I'd love to join your inquiry.  Kendra seems to think well of you all, so that's good enough in my book." 








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2012)

"Well, you have been officially warned you might die and you didn't run away like children.  So, welcome aboard.  We could use the help.  Now if you will excuse me a moment..."  Marshan grabs several tarts from the breakfast table as well as other left over scraps and heads outside to feed the funny looking pack mule creature that was in the yard. 
"Bout time! .... oops."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2012)

Still looking a little nonplussed, Halál goes about checking his gear for the trial ahead. Once he's finished, he nods his readiness to Marshan, Toddy and Firvianna, and tips his broad brimmed hat to Loh and Kee as he settles it on his head.

__________




[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks after Marshan with a raised eyebrow, "He paints a rosy picture doesn't he?  There are rumors of haunting spirits in the prison and we do have some suspicions of the Whispering Way being potentially active."

"But we do have proof of undead.  At least a scythe with an evil spirit inside." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 5/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 2, 2012)

Loh nods.  "Somebody's got to be the realist, I suppose."

"Tell me about it..." mumbles Kee, shifting her weight.  She seems to be getting ready to get on with it, whatever "it" is.

At the mention of undead at their coming destination, Loh whistles.  "Well, can't say you didn't warn me.  I've got my affairs in order, though, so I guess I'm as ready as I'll ever be.  We can set off whenever you all are ready."  As if to illustrate her willingness to wait, however, she seats herself at the table and pops a tart in her mouth.

"Shouldn't you have asked first?" chides her companion with a shake of her head.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Gregori watching from the corner pipes up as the others get ready to leave once more for Harrowstone. "If these two know how to use those weapons they carry then I think I will sit out this trip."

When the others look at him quizzingly he adds quickly, "I just think that these folk won't do much should the group get trapped or worse at Harrowstone. Someone will need to motivate them to send a search party, and besides we are suppose to be keeping an eye on Kendra. What happens to her should all of us...?" he stops letting the words go unsaid.

Trading up the one warrior for two (albeit smaller ones  ) warriors the group now five ( "Six," - Toddy) strong make their way once more outside town to Harrowstone Prison. 

At the gate they watch for signs of monsters both living and dead.

[sblock=DM Ultimate Question] _"What do you do?"_ [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2012)

Loh and Kee hang back as Gregori explains himself to the group.  When the time comes to leave, Loh makes sure to pat the man on the shoulder encouragingly.  She feels better knowing someone is looking out for Kendra.

The pair draw their weapons as they approach the gate.  Looking around, Loh says, "Well, you all have been here before, right?  What do things look like inside?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm happy to have Kee take point - she's a respectable 21 AC once Mage Armor has been slapped on her - with Loh either up there with her or in the second row.  Whatever you guys want.

Loh'll cast Mage Armor on Kee right before we enter.

Also, just to be clear: has Toddy been playing pack animal the entire time, or has he broken his cover at this point?[/sblock]









*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna bids Gregory farewell and suggests he continue with some research or working getting more out of that grizzled priest.

Once in the prison the elf shrugs as she replies to Loh, "Like a rundown prison in disrepair. I am thinking we should continue from where we left off."

"Unless we think there is a possibility that more nefarious creatures moved into the towers around the walls since yesterday." 

Firvin unlimbers her longbow, just in case.  She contemplates casting her armor protection immediately guessing that two hours for this foray might be long enough.

"If your companion wants to lead the way and be fodder for the... er, be the pointy end of our spear, I am content with that plan. My place is in the back." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 5/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2012)

Loh shrugs.  "I meant more like, situationally, rather than interior decorationally."

Kee frowns at Frivinianna's endorsement.  "Thanks for your support, m'lady," she grumbles.

"Now who's winning 'em over?"

"Don't you start."

[sblock=OOC]Just a small point: Kee's wings remain covered so as not to completely freak out the locals.  I think I'd mentioned that somewhere in her write-up in the RG, but there's no real way you would have known that.  So I just figured I'd mention it here.  [/sblock]







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 17 Touch 11 Flat-footed 16
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 4, 2012)

"Don't know.  We never got inside.  The guard towers had enough surprises.  We should make sure they are not repopulated."  Stopping for a moment as we near, Marshan cast mage armor upon Toddy.  Marshan and Toddy take lead without saying a word.  They check out the gate guard shacks at R1.

[sblock=Toddy]Toddy plays pack mule when around town folk.  When alone with the group, he will talk, occasionally too much.  He has revealed himself to Kendra, her house staff and the town sheriff.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 5, 2012)

Loh mirrors Marshan's actions and casts a protective spell for Kee.  The pair then follows the soldier and the lama as they go to inspect the the guard house, weapons at the ready.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Mage Armor on Kee.[/sblock]







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2012)

The group follows it's former path and check the only out building and the wall towers. They find nothing new.

"There's the balcony," Toddy says with a little fear in his voice. "Do we really want to go that way? What about the doorway back there?" he adds using his head and neck to point at the main entrance.

[sblock=Map Key]
group is here *X
*doorway is here *X
*mean scythe of doom is here *X *[/sblock]*
*


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2012)

Examining their surroundings, Loh gestures to the stairway ascending the side of the building.  "Front door would be too predictable, no?  So how about we try heading up there?"








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

With the outer area still deserted, Firvinianna makes her final preparation for entering the prison's main building and casts her own protective armor spell.

She nods in agreement, "Yes, that would appear to be the obvious way in and it is also a place to start.  However, another way in would likely be for the better." 

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *Cast Mage Armor.
I also cannot remember if there was a way in from the balcony or not.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 11, 2012)

Nodding, Loh begins to approach the side stairs.  Both her and Kee keep their eyes peeled.

Two consecutive 20s!  Hope I didn't waste my luck!








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

The group cautiously take to the stairs. The only sound is there boots on the stone and their hearts pounding in their chests.

[sblock=OOC] Lame I know but it's late.

No one did but next time I would like a little marching order or at least the first person to the top (or in the room). 

It's ok as your PCs know what is up here and since they do I will allow them a free surprise round.

Everyone will start at the red *X* (I-7) and take their action from there. Please roll your INIT as well and after everyone has gone I will roll for the monster and we will start round 1.

Note the monster is nowhere to be seen at this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2012)

Loh and Kee are the first onto the landing.  The pair spread out in a coordination born of familiarity, keeping their eyes open for any of the hostile entities that they've been warned of.

[sblock=Actions]Loh to K2, Kee to L5.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

Halál moves quietly into the room behind the odd little girls, eyes wide and searching for signs of the ghostly weapon the group previously encountered.

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+7=27)
Initiative (1d20+4=15)

Move to J4.[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Throwing Axe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Knowing that Toddy and Marshan will fill the gap between the funny girls, Firvinianna slips around the corner and stays behind Kee.  She is alert and has a cantrip ready to go if the weapon appears once more.

She whispers, "Where...?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *Move to K6, ready Disrupt Undead: Disrupt Undead (1d20+4=19,  1d6=4)
Perception (1d20+8=26)
Initiative (1d20+5=7)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 14, 2012)

Marshan moves into the center of the line and then Toddy moves in to provoke the apparition.
[sblock=actions]Marshan move to k3, ready lucerne hammer to strike an appearing apparition
Toddy double move to R4 to wake the apparition[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

As the group expected the haunted weapon rises up from behind the blood stained stone. It swings a few times menacingly as if eager to behead those who have come back to it's domain.

Firvin curses as she notices the thing is out of range of the spell she had ready.







[sblock=OOC]
Sorry SK but this was a surprise round so had Toddy make only one move action.

Kee Kee is up then the monster will go, then everyone else.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]Character    AC    HP   InHand/Conditions&Misc[/U]
Kee          [COLOR=DarkOrchid]21[/COLOR]  13/13  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Scythe       18  21/21  itself/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]hardness10[/I][/COLOR]
Halál        16  20/20  w.axe,t.axe,cestus/none
Marsahn      14  20/20  l.hammer,cestus/none
Loh          17  22/22  h.chopper/none
Toddy        [COLOR=DarkOrchid]22[/COLOR]  13/13  na/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Firvin       17  18/18  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 14, 2012)

"Bloody hell..." Loh mumbles, before calling out, "Kee!"  But her companion is already reacting.  

Scooting by Toddy - "S'cuse me, Toddster!" - Kee rounds the stone block and lashes out with her oversized hammer.  She cheers as her hammer connects.  "Huzzah!"

[sblock=Actions]Kee moves to R5, attacks.[/sblock]







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

OCC I should be heading out the door fluff tonight everyone else go.

Monsters Actions: 5' step to R4 - attack


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

Halál moves forward steadily, his face set in grim lines as he goes about doing Pharasma's will. He hurls his throwing axe as he moves, and lets a sharp Dwarven curse escape his lips as the throw goes wide. His hand goes to the extra axe at his lower back in preparation to draw again.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 20' to N4
Standard: Throw axe (and miss, which is also standard )
[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2012)

Marshan moves in to Q2 and swings his hammer landing a solid blow against the haunted weapon.[sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: Flank +2 to hit
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 15, 2012)

"Atta girl, Kee!" calls Loh as she hustles to join the fray.  Squeezing past Marshan - "'Scuse me, fella!" - she moves to the far corner of the patio and prepares to strike.

"You'll get 'im next time!" she says with a wink to Halál as she scurries by the taciturn dwarf.

[sblock=Actions]Loh double moves to T2.[/sblock]







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2012)

Remembering that it hurt his teeth last time because the wood was like stone, Toddy bites at it this time to grab and hold the weapon still.  His powerful jaws locks on to the weapon's handle.
[sblock=actions]Toddy: 5' step to Q5, attempt Grapple, provoked an AoO, but successfully grappled it I think[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: Flank +2 to hit
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Grappling[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna mutters an elven curse as she realizes that she was too far back to hit the scythe with her ray when it appeared.

She comments, "Now that you have a good hold on it, don't let it go." 

The dark-skinned elf moves forward and tries to hit the weapon with her ray.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *Move to P5
Disrupt Undead: Ranged Touch (1d20+4=14,  1d6=4)
I think that misses with the various modifiers, but I am not sure.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Kee Kee's hammer smashes into the haunted blade and sparks fly. The floating apparition then swings at the eidolon's waste trying to cut her in two but comes up short as the magical barrier surrounding her stops it.

Marshan comes up behind the thing and cracks through the bone of one of the arms as Halál's axe goes flying into the balcony railing, to land behind the creature, with a _*thunck*_ into the old wood.

Toddy advances on the thing as Loh gets carefully into a better position to join the fight. Easily dodging the wild swing he lashes out with his long neck and grabs the handle in his large blunt teeth.

"Guot if!" he mumbles through a mouthful of haunted wood. 

"Hew thath ticklulls!" he exclaims as Firvin's ray hits him in the flank.

[sblock=OOC]
Scythe will attempt to break free on it's turn. EDIT: And is unsuccessful so it will be everyone's turn to go again.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]Character    AC    HP   InHand/Conditions&Misc[/U]
Kee          [COLOR=DarkOrchid]21[/COLOR]  13/13  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Scythe       [COLOR=PaleGreen]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]13[/COLOR]/21  itself/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]hardness10[/I][/COLOR], [I][COLOR=PaleGreen]grappled[/COLOR][/I]
Halál        16  20/20  w.axe,t.axe,cestus/none
Marsahn      14  20/20  l.hammer,cestus/none
Loh          17  22/22  h.chopper/none
Toddy        [COLOR=DarkOrchid]20[/COLOR]  13/13  na/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I], [COLOR=PaleGreen][I]grappled[/I][/COLOR]
Firvin       17  18/18  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Round 2 Everyone is up.


----------



## Qik (Jun 16, 2012)

"Woo!  That lama has _teeth_," exclaims Kee as she puts some space between herself and their disconcerting opponent.  "Abomination, _be gone,_" she grunts, letting her hammer swing.  She connects once again, the sound reverberating across the courtyard.

[sblock=Actions]Kee moves to T5, attacks.[/sblock]







*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 19, 2012)

While Toddy is holding one end of the wicked weapon, Marshan swings his hammer to crush the other end.  While striking well, the material of the wicked weapon does not crack.
[sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Grappling[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

Halál continues to plod forward, seeking a way to flank the animated scythe but unable to see one. He hops up on the stone block and makes a quick two handed swing with his Dwarven axe. Too quick, as it turns out . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to Q4
Standard: Attack (1d20+2=4)
[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2012)

After watching Marshan's hammer bounce harmlessly off the apparition, Loh's own blade swings wide.  She clucks her tongue in frustration.

"Keep at it, girl, you'll get 'em!" calls Kee encouragingly. 








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2012)

Toddy continues his wrasling with the wicked weapon.  With a violent jerk and stomp, he is able to pin the weapon to the ground and maintain standing on it with his full weight.
[sblock=actions]Attempt to pin[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *20* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Grappling[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna smiles as the battle llama has things well in... foot?

She comments, "Good, job Toddy.  You deserve extra pastries." 

The dark-skinned elf moves around to stand beside Marshan and get a clear angle on the weapon.  It matters not as the ray passes harmlessly into the floor before the pinned weapon.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *Move to Q2
Disrupt Undead: Disrupt Undead (-4 for Melee) (1d20+0=2,  1d6=5)
I don't Firvin has ever hit either.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

As Kee steps back to give herself room to swing the scythe lashes out but is held firm in Toddy's grip. (AoO missed)

She knocks the thing across the handle sending splinters of wood flying and Toddy's neck twisting. 

"Heth! dat hurlth!" the ediolon shouts as suddenly his neck is wrenched the other way as Marshan lands a blow once more across the blade. "Stolth if!"

Seeing Halál hop up on the stone block axe in hand is to much. Ducking low, causing both the dwarf and Loh to miss, he places the thing on the ground and puts his front hoofs on it. "Phwt! There now maybe I can not be knocked around anymore!" 

 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]Character    AC    HP   InHand/Conditions&Misc[/U]
Kee          [COLOR=DarkOrchid]21[/COLOR]  13/13  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Scyth[COLOR=White]e        [/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]6[/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=White]   [COLOR=Red]9[/COLOR][/COLOR]/21  its[/COLOR]elf/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]hardness10[/I][/COLOR], [I][COLOR=PaleGreen]pinned[/COLOR][/I]
Halál        16  20/20  w.axe,t.axe,cestus/none
Marsahn      14  20/20  l.hammer,cestus/none
Loh          17  22/22  h.chopper/none
Toddy        [COLOR=DarkOrchid]20[/COLOR]  13/13  na/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I], [COLOR=PaleGreen][I]grappled[/I][/COLOR]
Firvin       17  18/18  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Round 3 Everyone is up.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Suddenly the blade rocks violently on the wooden floor. It's vibrations increase until they force Toddy to step back.

Once more the blade rises in the air swinging itself back and forth menacingly.

[sblock=OOC] Everyone is up the creature will escape on it's turn. Before that Kee will get a melee attack at AC 6. Everyone else is back to the drawing board. AC 18 (touch AC 12)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2012)

"Oops!  Sorry, buddy..." says Kee as she steps to the side and swings her hammer at the scythe, now pinned under Toddy's feet.  It strikes with a *clang* that shakes the creature loose.

"Aw, sh-" "Watch that mouth, Kee - focus!" "Thanks for the helpful advice, boss!"

[sblock=Actions]Kee: 5' step to T4, attack.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

Marshan is feeling cramped in this space against the wall.  Swinging his hammer, he manages to chip the stone floor, but missed the wicked weapon completely.
[sblock=actions]swing hammer[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2012)

Halál tries in vain to hit the scythe with his axe.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (WarAxe) (1d20+4=8) for no hit, no damage and no big surprise . . .[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna's smile diasappears as everyone is not able to take advantage of the pinned weapon and then it breaks free.  Her expression turns to a frown of consternation as she remarks, "This thing is persistent, no?" 

The dark-skinned elf invokes her ray of disruption once again, this time catching the weapon squarely.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *Disrupt Undead: Ranged Touch (1d20+0=12,  1d6=5) - Yippee!  But, then the other two before her might kill it instead.

*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

"Come back here you overgrown butter knife!"  Toddy snaps at and toys with the weapon in order to give his flanking buddy a better shot.
[sblock=actions]Aid Another +2 for Loh to Hit and another +2 for flank for a total +4 for Loh
Oops!  It is Loh flanking, not Kee as rolled.  Well, she is +4 on her next to hit.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: flanking[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 21, 2012)

"Atta boy Toddy!" calls Loh as she takes another swing.  In her excitement at this gesture of teamwork, she completely misses.

[sblock=OOC]Ugh...[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

The action at teh end of the balcony is fast and furious. Maybe to fast, and to furious as blades and hammers go wide or bounce of the creature harmlessly.

Firvin's spell however strikes true and sends cracks running up the handle and chalk white bony arms. The blade seems to shimmer in a golden glow, something it seems not to like at all.

 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]Character    AC    HP   InHand/Conditions&Misc[/U]
Kee          [COLOR=DarkOrchid]21[/COLOR]  13/13  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Scythe       18[/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=White]   [COLOR=Red]4[/COLOR][/COLOR]/21  its[/COLOR]elf/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]hardness10[/I][/COLOR],
Halál        16  20/20  w.axe,t.axe,cestus/none
Marsahn      14  20/20  l.hammer,cestus/none
Loh          17  22/22  h.chopper/none
Toddy        [COLOR=DarkOrchid]22[/COLOR]  13/13  na/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Firvin       17  18/18  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Round 4 Kee  is up.


----------



## Qik (Jun 23, 2012)

Kee swings hard, once more finding her target.  As the hammer impacts, the existing cracks widen ever so slightly.  The eidolon grins, waggling her head-wings.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2012)

OOC: need a target - so going clockwise from Toddy

The creature acts on pure instinct and moves towards where the energy came that caused it so much harm. It Swings around in a wide arc as it moves through the air. 

The blade catches Firvin across the hip as she nimbly tries to avoid it. Had she not moved fast enough the curved blade could have taken off her leg.

OCC2: 5' step to R-3 attack Firvin (hit: dmg 5) everyone else is now up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2012)

Halál takes advantage of the vacated space to hop down from the block, drawing an extra axe as he moves. The second axe connects, but the hard wood of the scythe's shaft proves up to the task of deflecting the blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to R4
Standard: Attack (WarAxe, Throwing Axe) (1d20=2, 1d20=20) (A hit! A hit!) Crit Confirm Throwing Axe (1d20=9) (Of course!) Damage (2d6=9) (And of course . . . fails to penetrate Hardness )
[/sblock]
__________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Throwing Axe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 23, 2012)

Marshan spars and toys with the weapon waiting for Firvin to do her work.
[sblock=actions]Free release hammer with one hand, Attack with Cestus to Aid Another (+2 to Firvin's attack)[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: flanking 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 24, 2012)

Loh swings her massive blade at the apparition, hoping to finish it off. She just misses.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddy moves around and tries to hold the wicked weapon still again.
[sblock=actions]Move to S4, attempt grapple with flank
Also provokes an AoO, so it should clear Firvin from eating it.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: flanking 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Flank[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddy manages to once more grab the haunted scythe by the handle. But at first his grip wasn't strong and the blade turned driving it's point into the eidolon's shoulder. 

This action caused the battle lama a great deal of pain, but also helped Toddy secure the creature as it kept him from biting his tongue.

[sblock=OOC] Grapple successful (CMD 12) - Toddy hit by AoO Used post [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=500]#500 [/url] (hmm, maybe that's why the roller worked for me so well) DMG = 5 pts.

Firvin to end the round.

Creature at 3 HP and Touch AC of 9 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna feels the sting of the weapon and tries to ignore the pain.  Stepping back she takes advantage of Marshan's distraction and still manages to hit the nefarious weapon again with her cantrip but it is not enough to finish it off, "Gah! It just won't die will it." 

The dark-skinned elf is mentally chastising herself for not taking this fight more seriously and inspiring her companions for more courage.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC: *5ft step to P3
Ranged Touch: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3574747/Disrupt Undead (w/Aid another & into melee) (1d20+2=20,  1d6=2) - Of course

*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 25, 2012)

"Don't worry..." spouts Kee, repositioning herself around the talking battle lama, "I'll put it down."

[sblock=Actions]Kee 5' steps to T5; attacks.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

_*SNAP*_

Kee's hammer catches the thing across it's butt and the suddenly it snaps in half between Toddy's teeth.

_"Phweth!" _the eidolon spits out some splinters, and then says. "Look at that!"

The two halves of the shaft and skeletal arms start to quickly turn to dust as the blade starts to rust into a deep reddish-brown hue. Then it too starts to flake away until the only thing remaining to tell that the creature was real is the wounds it left behind.

XP: 600 (CR 2)

[sblock=OOC]
Easy fights over now on to the hard stuff. 

*Current HP update:*
Firvin 13/18
Toddy 8/13

Glad to post some XP before the end of the month. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

Marshan tends to his duty, channeling, the wounds on Toddy and Firvin both close up and heal.
[sblock=actions]channel positive energy[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 26, 2012)

"Well now," Loh says, hefting her weapon over her shoulder, "that was one helluva welcoming party."  She stops at the rapidly dispersing pile of dust that was trying to kill them all a few moments ago.  "Oh well," she shrugs, "can't say you didn't warn me, can I?"

She looks to the others.  "Everyone alright?"  Once that's been confirmed, she adds, looking to the door at the opposite end of the landing, "Guess it's in here next, in't it?"  Loh and Kee inspect the door to make sure it's safe.

"Hmm, what's this...?"

"Will you not touch anything until I've made sure it's safe!?"

[sblock=Actions]Loh Aid Another to Kee's Perception check: 1d20+1=13
Kee's Perception: 1d20+13=29[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

The balcony is silent after the clatter of battle. It's marble railing is somewhat pitted and the wood used on the floor is warped in places, but the whole thing seems structurally sound.

A massive worn bloodstain surrounds the stone block on the floor of the balcony as well as over the stone itself. Time has faded it but not totally gotten rid of what must be the blood of the "presumed" guilty.

The door is quite a stout piece of work. Thick iron bound wood blocks way into the inner sanctum of the ruined prison. (hardness 5, hp 20, Break DC 25, Disable Device 30)

[sblock=HP update]
All PCs and eidolons currently at full HP.

Mostly this is to help me keep track. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is feeling much better after Marshan heals the wound she suffered and she nods her head in thanks to the man.

"Now that we have dealt with that unpleasantness, maybe we should take a closer look around. There might be some secret compartments around here, or do you want to save that sort of inspections for later?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

Loh shrugs at Firvinianna's suggestion as Kee continues to inspect the door.  "Your call, folks.  We're the newbies," she adds with a grin.  Kee looks up from the door to announce its sturdiness.  "Anyone here skilled enough to handle this lock?  It looks like a doozy."

Loh hefts her polearm demonstratively.  "There are other ways inside, you know."

"Always the one to suggest we break things."

[sblock=OOC]Looks like the lock is outside of Halal's abilities.  What say we just smash this thing down?  Inelegant, but seems doable.  My only worry would be to announce our presence.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

Halál rolls his neck and shoulders and adjusts his hat. He's muttering irritably to himself as he stomps across the room to retrieve his throwing axe, but he doesn't speak to the others.

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Throwing Axe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 28, 2012)

"Erm, umm, maybe we should let the dwarf have first crack and take his frustrations out on the door.  He should be able to hit *that*."   Marshan prepares to duck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

The dwarf's muttering stops and he freezes in place, his back to the group and newly retrieved throwing axe in hand. There's a tense moment before he throws back his head and begins to laugh. "Aye, Marshan, perhaps I _could_ hit the door. My thanks for pricking my overblown ego and letting some of the air out.

"Let's have a look around before we tackle the exit, hmmm?"

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* WarAxe, Throwing Axe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=On that note]



> "Let's have a look around before we tackle the exit, hmmm?"





On that note a little perception wouldn't go amiss.

[sblock=Perception DC 20]

Casting about you see another balcony above the one your currently on. And although you can see no steps or ladder leading to it the sorry state of the old prison looks to make climbing an option.

Climb DC 15: height 20' [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

"It looks as though we could climb up to that balcony - might be a little hairy, but probably a better shot than opening the door."

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 29, 2012)

Once the balcony is pointed out, "Oh, okay.  Well lets see what is in the pack."  Opening up the pack on our 'mule', "Silk rope, grappling hook. Yep, got what we need."  Marshan pulls out the supplies and starts knotting the rope so it is easier to climb.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and posting light to catch up. 





Firvinianna is noncommittal with either option.

"Sometimes, even the mighty trip and fall, Halal.  Don't let it get you down too much." 

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]Perception (1d20+8=28)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jun 30, 2012)

Loh bites her lip thoughtfully as she looks once again to the door; apparently, she doesn't understand why they won't just break it down.  Still, she remains silent on the matter, standing by as Marshan knots his rope.  Her eyes drift to the military man's battle lama.

"How's Toddy gonna get up there?"

[sblock=OOC]Loh can take 10 on a climb check for 15, so she's good there.  Kee's take 10 is 14, so I'll just have Loh drop a bit of Guidance on there to put her over the top.  They'll let Marshan lead the way, though.  [/sblock]









*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 30, 2012)

"Yeah boss, how am I going to climb the rope." "The same way you climb ladders." "But I don't.  I go around.  Oh!"  Toddy turns back to Loh, "We cheat!" with a big grin.

Marshan throws the grappling hook up to the balcony.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

The graple catches on the first toss and Marshan pulls on it to make sure it is secure. With the rope ready to go the climb shouldn't be difficult at all. (DC 0)

Holding the end of the rope Marshan waits to see who wants to be first up.

[sblock=OOC] I'll need a ascending sequence. Whose up first who stays and goes up last.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna watches the grappling hook soar up and latch on, secretly glad that she is probably ascending after the males so no one will be looking at her rear end the whole time she is climbing up.

She suggests, "Toddy and Kee go up first?"

"I might need a bit of help, I am not the strongest person." 

The dark-skinned elf looks at the rope and is not sure she will like getting rope burn on the way up.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Climb +3, she will need a successful Aid Another to make it with Taking 10.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2012)

"That's why I knotted the rope and will be holding the bottom still.  It's easy to climb."  "If you got hands!"  "Hush, You're going the express route anyways."

[sblock=ooc]The DC is down to zero. You can't fail unless you are in full plate mail.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 3, 2012)

"Right then, up you go, Kee."  Kee rolls her eyes at the "order" but stows her oversized hammer and begins to shimmy up the rope.  Loh follows close behind.








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Kee starts up the rope as Marshan holds the end and Loh looks on.

Her foot slips once as some rotten wood falls away but she makes good time otherwise. Ten feet from the railing she notices a low buzzing sound, and she stops.

"You hear that?" she calls down to the others.

"Hear what? Don't quit now you are...?!? You are...?!? You are one big ugly bird! Kee look out!"

Loh and the others see a large stirge come hovering over the railing to swoop down near the climbing Kee. It is bigger than any of the stirges they have ever seen before. (about the size of a fat halfling)






The creature hovers near (5' step away from Kee, 10 ft up) rubbing it's long barbed talons together in anticipation.

[sblock=OOC] Surprise Round over - Everyone was surprised and the stirge just moved.

Roll INIT and if you beat the stirges INIT (below) please post up your Round 1 Actions. 

Creature is AC:14 HP: 22[/sblock]​


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 4, 2012)

"Bloody hell..." mutters Kee as she swings in the breeze.

[sblock=OOC]So Kee is the only one on the rope?  How high up is she?[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2012)

"What the hells?!" Halál scrambles back a step as he gropes for his bow, but he has trouble laying his hands on it. He eventually has it drawn with an arrow knocked.

Initiative (1d20+4=6)

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is not any faster to react than anyone else, luckily she is still on the balcony and not halfway up the rope.

She shrieks, "Gah! What is that?!"

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Initiative (1d20+5=7)
Knowledge (1d20+3=14) Add +4 more for Arcana, +3 for Religion or Local
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

The beast advances quickly on the dangling eidolon. Everyone watches as the thing attaches itself to the wall right where Kee was just moments before. (missed used previous post to roll)

Now she swings out form the wall, having used it to push herself out of the way.

"Little help up here!" she calls down to the upraised faces.

[sblock=Combat]
*posted in INIT order*

```
[U]Character    HP  AC  InHand/Condition[/U]
Stirge       22  14  na/none
Marshan      20  14  l.hammer/none
Toddy        13  [COLOR=RoyalBlue]22[/COLOR]  na/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]m.armor[/I][/COLOR]
Loh          22  17  h.chopper/none
Firvin       18  [COLOR=RoyalBlue]17[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]m.armor[/COLOR][/I]
Halál        20  16  cestus/none
Kee          13  [COLOR=Orange]20[/COLOR]  rope/[COLOR=Orange][I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]m.armor[/COLOR][COLOR=White],[/COLOR] climbing[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Kee and the stirge are counted as in melee for the purpose of range attacks.

They are both ten feet up.

The Stirge has no hardness so this shouldn't be to bad. [/sblock]

*OCC: Round 1 group is up.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2012)

Halál's arrow pierces the huge mosquito's thorax with a squelching thunk - and the observant in the party see a look of surprise cross the dwarf's craggy face .

ShortBow (1d20-1=15)  for Damage (1d6=1) 'FacePalm'

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

Marshan lets go of the rope, 5' steps back, draws his hammer, grows in size and swings, just connecting, but with a quite solid thump against it and the wall.  Toddy rushes up, grabs the rope in his teeth and drags the rope sideways to draw Kee away from the creature.
[sblock=actions]Free release rope, 5' step away, move draw hammer, swift domain power enlarge self, std swing.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 12 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 6, 2012)

"Good lord, Kee, will ya quit faffin' about!?" calls Loh.  Her bladed polearm lashes out with practiced swiftness, but brushes by the wrong target.

"Gods, Loh, watch where you're swingin' that thing!  I got enough problems up here!"








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna realizes that she is carrying a bow and with her elven heritage, she actually knows how to use it proficiently. However, she never really considered herself much of an archer.  She moves to the side and lines up a clear angle of fire without anyone blocking her line of sight.

She nocks the arrow, almost like an expert, and lets fly.  It sails true to strike the creature with a wet sounding impact.

The arrow actually hitting surprises her and she comments, "Would you look at that?  I actually hit it."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Ranged attack: Longbow (1d20+4=22,  1d8=8)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jul 8, 2012)

Holding on the rope with one hand, Kee takes a swipe at the Stirge with her other hand.  She lands a solid blow on the monstrosity.  









*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2012)

Marshan's mighty blow squashes half of the bug, leaving it's flatten body stuck to the wall, as the rest of the group finishes the creature off.

OOC: 1 round??
CR 2 600 XP

Kee waste no time finishing her climb just in case there are more. But after a few moments nothing else comes swooping after the group and they all make their way up the rope.



			
				Upper Balcony said:
			
		

> _The wooden floor of this walkway seems intact, although here and there the moldy, sodden timbers sag ominously. An empty doorway to the south opens into a rubble-filled room below a tower at the southern end of the walkway._




Kee is the first to see the nest like area made by their most recent foe. She looks around a few moments while the others are finishing their climbs.

As the last member pulls themselves over the railing she turns to the group grim faced. "Nothing," she turns back and kicks some of the debris. 

"Hey now. Look at that." she says almost to herself. Moving some of the larger portions she uncovers a trapdoor in the floor.


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

Loh looks on as Kee uncovers the hidden door.  "Looks good to me, eh, folks?"

[sblock=OOC]I assume if we're finding a trap door, you rolled perception checks for us.  Otherwise, the pair won't enter until it's been cleared as untrapped.  Kee can go first, Loh second.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Didn't roll perception made this an auto find to speed this along.  If you failed to find it we would have to go back down and drag getting in another month, lol.

Kee and Loh just see the trap door with it's iron ring. Nobody has gotten close or checked it over as of yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2012)

"Don't be so quick to jump on in..." chides Kee as she kneels to inspect the door.

Loh pantomimes Kee's chiding, but joins her in kneeling to look the trap door over.  She mumbles an incantation as she peers at the door.









*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna takes care where she walks, not wanting the low heel on her boots to actually poke a hole in the soft wood and get stuck.  Or worse.

Edging closer, she peers at the trap door from over someone else's shoulder.  But she doesn't notice anything more than Loh or Kee.

"Anything?  Maybe Halál should take a look."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Perception (1d20+8=18)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2012)

Halál carefully crosses the floor and kneels beside the trapdoor. He murmurs a quick prayer to the Queen of the Dead before running his fingers carefully around the edges as he examines it carefully.

[sblock=Actions]Casting _Guidance_ before Taking 20 on a Perception (Find Traps) for a 29.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

The emissary finds nothing amiss with the door and soon it is open and the musty smell from below is flowing up out of hole.

A thick beamed ladder still stands and a little sunlight can be seen coming form a doorway below.

OCC:sblock is for first character down the hole but can be described to the others too

[sblock=Down the hole]
The ladder starts in a chimney type area for ten feet before opening up into a small ten foot wide hallway. To the right is a large ironbound wooden door that must be the same one that leads out to the balcony where the group fought the haunted sickle.

Ahead and a little to the left is an open doorway that shows sunlight coming in form somewhere further off.

[sblock=If you approach the doorway] Checking around the corner of the doorway as the others file in behind you is a large open area off to the left. The sunlight comes from the missing east wall that could be seen from outside. Tables and benches are near the breach and the sun shows the layer of dust and ash collected on them.

South of the doorway is a hallway with iron barred doors set at regular intervals, some are closed, some are open, and some hang by one rusty hinge.

You notice a few other passages which could lead deeper into the complex.[/sblock][/sblock]

OOC: Each square is 10'x10' and I'll need a direction and a marching order, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna peeks over the man's shoulder after he finishes trap disarming tricks.

"You want to drop something down the hole to make sure it isn't attack?  Something like that creature we just killed."

Even though she suggested it, she has no intention of touching the dead thing.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

The dwarf shrugs at Firvin's words, and drops over the side to the ladder. He makes his way down, trusting his friends to cover him while he's helpless to do anything other than fall atop any would be attackers. Once at the bottom he describes his surroundings.

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

Marshan follows the dwarf down the ladder.  Once he is satisfied that he is no longer going up and down ladders, and nothing is charging at him to fight, he starts his complicated incantation to sneak Toddy in.


----------



## Qik (Jul 16, 2012)

Loh follows Marshan down, with Kee trailing.  As everyone gets situated, she says, "Are you taking point, Halalalal?  Or you want us to do it?"

Kee clucks her tongue chidingly.

[sblock=OOC]I'm happy with Marshan and Toddy taking the lead; Loh is just sounding off.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2012)

The dwarf looks around quietly for a moment, assessing the situation.

"It matters not - I can prowl ahead and search for traps, but I'm not sure a place like this will have many. It's purpose was to keep criminals contained, not to trip up unwary explorers.

"Whichever way you all wish to proceed is fine with me."

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 17, 2012)

"I'm the fast one.  I should be in front." reacting dejectedly like his favorite toy has being taken away.  "Well get up there then and go find a little trouble."  Toddy perks up and prances on ahead with Marshan following.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Just got access to the site, posting lite in my short available window before bed.





Firvinianna is last down the ladder.

"Whenever you are ready, I am."

The dark skinned elf remains in the back.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Toddy heads off south down the long dark corridor. (anyone without dark vision will need a light source)



> _Row upon row of ten-foot-square prison cells line the walls, each separated from the passing hallway by a series of iron bars fitted with a narrow iron doors. Skeletons slump in many of the cells, the bones scattered where they lie and coated with a mixed layer of ancient ash and fresh mold._




"What are we looking for in here anyway?" Toddy asks as he finds the area distasteful.

OOC: Party current location. Where the A is on the map.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Not being able to see in the complete darkness, the sorceress casts a light spell to cause her longbow to illuminate the area around her.

Firvinianna looks around with curiosity and keeps an eye looking back towards the other direction.  She answers Toddy, "We are looking for anything unusual.  That and ghosts and such."

"So these cells have the remains of prisoners left to die, perhaps?"

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 21, 2012)

"We are looking for what would have solved the Professor's puzzle.  We don't know what that is until after we have found it."

"Finding the names of the individual prisoners is probably a good idea.  There were a few important ones.  Searching the cells is probably in order."

Toddy continues moving south and looks around the corner to the east.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Turning the corner the eidolon sees an old guard post that must have once served as a comfortable assignment.



> _This guard area is blocked from the cellblock by an arc of iron bars. Within sits an old wooden table and a few chairs._



The plush chairs are sodden and moth eaten and the bars are nearly rusted through. 

"I don't see anything that could tell us about these old prisoners," Toddy says as one of his long ears twitches. "But I hear something strange."

[sblock=Perception DC 15]You notice the faint sound of mournful flute music and the eerie flapping of tiny leathery wings.[/sblock]

OOC: Toddy already made the above check.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Getting closer to Toddy, Firvinianna looks and listens. Then she says quietly, "I hear it too. Some sad music from a flute maybe... and the sound of flapping. Not like birds with feathers, more like bats with wings of leather."

"It would appear that something civilized is here at least."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Perception (1d20+8=23)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2012)

Loh casts her own Light spell on her weapon as they move into the darkness.  "Sheesh, might as well carry a banner than says 'Attack me' on it..." grumbles Kee.

"Not all of us are so visually blessed, O Perceptive One..."

As if in illustration of Loh's jab, Kee's ears pick up on the music as they approach the guard area.  "I hear it too."  She describes the sounds to Loh, who hasn't caught them yet.  The half-elf balks.  "A winged, sullen-flute playing resident of a haunted prison is your definition of civilized?" she asks Firvinianna incredulously.  "Lady, we're from different schools of thought for sure."

Kee clucks her tongue at Loh's ill manners, but is too focused on being prepared to chide her.

[sblock=Actions]Kee Perception: 1d20+13=18

Loh Perception: 1d20+1=13

Kee will follow behind Toddy to get a better look at things.  Loh will be close behind, but not yet entering the room.[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna glances at Loh, an eyebrow raised, and replies, "I did not mean to imply civilized qualities to undead or ghosts.  I only meant that the beasts and monsters we have seen so far usually don't play music."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

The music seems to be coming from the very walls themselves as everyone cocks an ear to listen. But the disembodied dirge and the ghostly wings are not the only things that they hear.

Perception DC 0: 
The sound of chains rattling and bones creaking brings the groups attention to the passage they just came down from. Inside all the cells the dead bones of the inmates have taken on new life as the animate and start to rise and move. 

Fortunately most of the cells are still shut and locked, but a few of the doors are open and their occupants now in some twisted way are freer than when they were living.

OOC: Surprise Round over. I will roll the groups INIT please apply your modifier to the roll. Also at the start of each of your turns roll a DC 14 WILL save or become shaken for that round.

INIT: Skeletons 21, Piper 15,


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

OOC: Looks like Skeletons are up first.

The undead inmates waste no time in surrounding the group and raking at everyone within reach with their claws.

[sblock=Crunch]
5' step from C-20 to C-19 and full attack on Halál 
10' move from D-21 to D-19 (cover provides no AoOs) one claw vs Marshan
charge C-13 to C-17 one claw attack vs Halál 
30' move C-11 to D-17 one claw attack vs Firvin

Results:
Halál  hit twice for 2d4+4 = 7 pts dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2012)

Grimly silent, the dwarf drops his bow and pulls out the WarAxe of his people, calling on the power of his conviction to bolster his waning health. He swings the axe in a mighty arc, which ends in a clang against the wall of the prison. Cursing vehemently in Dwarven, he steps up beside Firvin to negate the skeletons' advantageous positioning.

[sblock=Completely, Totally Futile Actions]
Free: Drop Bow
Swift: Activate Judgement of Healing
Move: Draw WarAxe
Standard: Miss w/ Attack
And he'll stay right where he bloody well is, 'cause once more (in spite of decent perception and initiative bonuses) not only can he not get the drop on any-freakin'-body, it wouldn't help him 'cause he couldn't hit them anyway, and now he's surrounded and his Tumble Roll sucks as bad as almost all of his other rolls!  (The only possible way it could be worse would be if the skeletons had both critted him, and if he'd failed his Will Save - but I'm certain both of those things are coming as well.) 
[/sblock]

__________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 28, 2012)

"I'll save you!"  Toddy bounds through the pack to arrive on the other side and biting the skeleton that sliced the dwarf.  Marshan steps back and swings his hammer crushing the skeleton that swiped at him.
[sblock=ooc]One of the skeletons moved to D19 before Halal did.[/sblock][sblock=actions]Toddy: Acrobatics through to C20, bite C19,
Marshan: 5'step to where Toddy was (F18), swing hammer on D19.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 20*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Flank (for a second)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]One of the skeletons moved to D19 before Halal did.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Noted, and previous post edited to reflect change from minor pissitivity to full on frustrated rant.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 29, 2012)

"Ugh," groans Loh.  "Can't a girl maintain her personal space around her?  Seriously."  She kicks out a foot at the skeleton menacing Firvinianna, then retreats to where Marshan had been standing.  "Your turn," she nods to Kee.

"I'm gettin' to it..." mutters the eidolon grumpily.  She swings her hammer out at the skeleton, trying to put her consternation to productive ends.

[sblock=Actions]Loh trip attempt skeleton at D17, 5' step to E19 (will move out of your way next round, SK).

Kee attacks D17 (who's hopefully prone now).[/sblock]








*Loh Janna & Kee Lah-Lah-Lah*
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Loh*
HP 22/22
AC 17 Touch 13 Flat-footed 14 
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4 (+6 vs enchantments)
CMB +5 (+7 Trip) CMD 17 (19 vs Trip)

Perception +1

Horsechopper +5, 1d10+4, x3, P/S/Reach/Trip

Spells:
- 1: 2/3

Active Magic: Mage Armor (on Kee) - 0/2 hours

*Kee*
HP 13/13
AC 21 Touch 11 Flat-footed 20
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +3
CMB +6 CMD 17

Perception +13

Lucerne Hammer +6, 1d12+6, x2, B/P/Reach/Brace[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

As hell breaks loose in the form of undead skeletons, Firvinianna is in a very uncomfortable situation.  Luckily delaying a few heartbeats has allowed for her to sidestep from the most immediate danger of being surrounded, putting a corner of a wall between her and one of the skeletons.

"So much for my snarky observations.  I should pay more attention."

She begins performing a song of inspiration,
_"My friends, fear not, 
be filled with courage,
__We can deal with the lot,
And silence their dirge."_

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*   Inspire Courage +1 Att/damage (3 rnds)
5ft step to E18

Pardon the bad poetry, I was an engineering major 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well this may change all your previous posts. As the Piper goes before everyone and Toddy got the lucky random roll and lost his turn.

So please blank out the above posts and start anew. BUT - you have to keep your rolls (sorry Mowgli) if you preform the same action. If say Loh wishes to attack the skeleton instead of tripping it, then a new roll would be needed.

Sorry but I thought perrinmiller would go before everyone else as he usually is first to post up.[/sblock]

Marshan waits for his eidolon to move in his ever acrobatic manner, but is totally surprised when he looks over to see him just standing there staring off in the wrong direction. His rigidness and utter lack of verbal commentary suggests something is afoot.

[sblock=What Toddy is experiencing]
The music draws at the outsider and he wonders where it is coming from. Hearing the rattling bones and chains Toddy tries to turn around but is somehow transfixed (actually held) where he stands. 

And then he sees it. A ghostly apparition that he knows only he can see floating across the hallway towards him. With flute in hand the spirit is accompanied by a half dozen flying stirges, as transparent and ghostly as their master.






[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
*INIT order*
Skeletons - attacked
Firvin - inspire courage (sorry no move possible)
Piper - acted this round
Halál -* is up anew*
Toddy - held round 1 of 4 (may try another save DC 14 starting next round)
Marshan -* is up anew*
Loh-* is up anew*
Kee-* is up anew
*[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I can't see Halál doing anything differently unless he knew the disastrous outcome of his attacks ahead of time - just keep his actions the same. Though this encounter'll be the end of him if I don't get some better rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 30, 2012)

Marshan releases one hand from his hammer and pounds the skeleton that swiped at him.
[sblock=ooc]Cestus: original roll + 1 IC = 18 -2 shaken = 16 still hits.   4 damage should dust D19 skeleton
If it does destroy the skeleton, 5' step into its place to make a hole for the girls.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2012)

The skeleton (at D-19) snaps in half from the blow to it's spine and Marshan steps into its place. He gives his eidolon a quick glance and a worried frown.

[sblock=OOC]That did take out the skeleton and frees up the square. So if Qik just wishes to keep the actions from before I will advance the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yup, same actions; I'd been waiting to see if Loh would have a place to 5' step to.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

The corner of the wall plays havoc with Kee's attempts to bring down the skeleton. Had the wall not been there she knows she would have crushed the gangly undead to dust.

The skeleton slowly tries climbing back unto it's fleshless feet, but Halál stops it with a mighty blow from his axe.

The other skeletons continue to rake, claw, and even bite at the warriors. And no one is truly safe from a wicked claw or being caught by a stray bone spur.

[sblock=OOC] Used IC to save on the rolling headache. Looks like Marshan was hit for 4pts dmg, Halál was hit for 5pts dmg, and Firvin was hit for 3pts dmg was saved from assault by an AoO. Should have rolled that first - Now I need to go change the map. 

Firvin is up and then the mighty Piper...who will he target next? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

Firivin bids her time waiting for a chance when she can move.

Loh moves away from the congested hallway and let's her horsechopper drop. She then draws her flail and readies herself for some skeleton bashing. <Moves to G-19>

OOC: Kee delays as everyone is in here way atm. Boys are up, and don't forget Will save DC 14 to avoid being shaken before your round starts.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 4, 2012)

Marshan steps in to flank the next skeleton with Halal and crushes this one with another close punch with the cestus.[sblock=actions]5' step to C20, std: offhand cestus again, move: regrip hammer.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Dazed/Stunned/??[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2012)

Now free to concentrate on one foe only Halal turns to confront the remaining skeleton, drawing a throwing axe for his off hand as he spins. He feints with his WarAxe, swinging in a high whistling arc . . . his follow up blow with the throwing axe is weak, however, and barely manages to take a sliver from the skeleton's ribs. The incessant music of the piper and the atmosphere combine with the Dwarf's frustration regarding his lack of battle prowess today, and he finally succumbs to the creeps.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Draw Throwing Axe
Standard: Attack (1d20=7, 1d20=17) for Throwing Axe Damage (1d6=1) :facepalm:
Will Save (1d20+4=6)[/sblock]

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 10/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* Shaken

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna let her song linger in the air, echoing its courageous reverberations. Stepping away from the skeletons, she asks, "Where's the music coming from? And why isn't Toddy doing anything?"

She points her finger at the skeleton and disrupting white ray of light heads toward it.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*   Lingering Inspire Courage +1 Att/damage (2 rnds) 
5ft step to E19
Ranged Touch on last skeleton: Disrupt Undead (-4 penalty into melee) (1d20+1=16,  1d6+1=3)*
*Remove Haunt Siphon from pouch
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow & haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Only one skeleton remains standing as the group gathers itself and acts. And this one looks like it won't last for long as Kee move cautiously around the corner and the skeleton lashes out at her, but she easily brushes the clawed hand away. She moves till she is ready to flank the skeleton.

Ignoring the threat since it seemed to move away the skeleton turns it's attention back to the wounded dwarf. It claws at his eyes and neck drawing blood from several deep scratches, before it's hit by Firvin's light and it's mouth opens in a soundless scream.

Not enjoying the baleful dirge Firvin's eyes dart left and right, up and down, looking for the flute player. Then she starts to feel a coldness about her as if some unseen hand has taken a hold of the back of her neck.
 
[sblock=Combat Crunch]
*INIT order*
Skeleton - rolling
Piper - rolling target
Halál - *is up* 
Toddy - held round 3 of 4
Marshan -
Firvin -
Loh -
Kee-

inspire courage is in effect (last lingering round)

*Notes*
a) added wrong dmg modifier to claw attacks (should have been +2) dmg to Halál is 7 pts.
b) had to roll Firvin's save to see if the music effected her to see if the she had a -2 to her upcoming save vs hold person - she does so need a Will Save at +3 from her
c) sorry for delays weekends aren't my best posting time
d) think I got in everything[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2012)

Halál growls in frustration at his continued lack of effectiveness . . . this is _not_ what a dwarf expects from himself when using an axe! He sets his feet and a look of grim determination settles in as he sees his ally helping him box the bones; his axes become whirring blades of death as they slam into the lone remaining skeleton again and again . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (WarAxe/Throwing Axe) (1d20-2=18, 1d20-2=18)
Crit Confirm (WarAxe/Throwing Axe) (1d20-2=11, 1d20-2=15)
Damage (WarAxe/Throwing Axe) (1d10+2=9, 1d6+1=5, 1d10+2=10, 1d6+1=4)
Crit Damage (one more time for the WarAxe!) (1d10+2=6)
Precision Damage (1d6=6, 1d6=6)
So, either 26, 30, or 42 Damage, depending on either or both of the Crit Confirms hitting . . .  I _guess_ I won't gripe about that round  

Will Save (1d10+2=4) (Wasn't sure if the effect from the piper stacks - if so, the Dwarf is screwed . . .)
[/sblock]

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 06/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* Shaken

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 6, 2012)

After Halal deals with the last skeleton at the back of the pack, Marshan moves to the front of the pack searching for the piper.  Using the power of nature's wrath to deal with the abomination, a wave of positive energy sweeps across the room.

Toddy tricks the magic and slips free.  "It's right there boss!"
[sblock=actions]Move to G18, channel positive energy to harm undead
Die roller doubled up on me.  Reading bottom up, Marshan made his save this time.
Not that it would have affected his action.
Hopefully Toddy can give us a target now.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: Dazed/Stunned/??[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Firvinianna resists the enchantment and keeps moving. Putting away her longbow, she steps up beside Toddy asking, "Where is it?"

_(If possible) _She points her finger at the piper and a disrupting white ray of light heads toward it.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*   Lingering Inspire Courage +1 Att/damage (2 rnds) 
Will Save (1d20+3=16)
5ft step to F19; put longbow away
Ranged Touch on piper if seen: Disrupt Undead (with Insp Courage) (1d20+3=21,  1d6+1=6)

*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

OOC: Since Toddy is no longer affected by the hold person he can no longer see the Piper. 

The whole group notices as the dirge skips a note or two after Marshan let's out a burst of positive energy. But it picks back up after a moment and continues it's mournful song.

[sblock=OOC] Combat is over (technically) but the Piper is still about. And combat could start up again.

The Piper has total concealment from the disrupt undead. And can only be truly targeted when someone is under it's effects - being held or the round after (which is when Firvin attacked) - as that is when it manifests.

Just need a regroup and what you all wish to do next.[/sblock]

XP: Skeletons (4) XP = 540


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

Halál stands with his axes at his side, breathing deeply and considering the fallen skeletons and the problem of the piper. After a moment he shakes the bone dust from his blades and slides his throwing axe through a loop on his belt, then bends to retrieve his bow, slinging it across his back. Finally, he touches his hand to the center of his chest, closes his eyes and says a prayer . . . the wounds on his face and shoulder close, leaving him still somewhat the worse for wear but feeling better. He looks to the others and nods his readiness to continue, though it's plain from the expression on his face that the normally stoic dwarf is still haunted by the piping.

"We've gotta be more careful . . . another fight like that one will be the end of me." 

__________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* Shaken

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna doesn't see anything and holds her haunt siphon ready.

"I never saw the music maker, where was it last, Toddy?  I can open up the haunt siphon to try and deal with it.  Presuming it will work, but I am not sure if I actually need to see the invisible thing."

She casts a minor cantrip to assist her and others in helping to resist the dirge music.  Not sure if it will help, she looks around with her mage sight, trying to see magical auras.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Spam _Resistance _cantrip, then _Detect Magic._

*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2012)

"The ghost was right there.  He was playing for some ghostly stirges.  The music was pretty."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

"Let's search quickly and get out of here before the ghost bard comes back," Loh says moving along the corridor. (heading east)

The dirge continues to play, but it is more subdued almost quiet, as the group moves towards the guard post with it's set of iron bars. (area G)

To the north two more hallways mostly with barred cell doors lead back to the lighted area and the tables. A set of double wooden doors stand alone but otherwise the area looks like an ordinary prison.

To the south the guard post seems to protect some room as a pair of wooden doors are set into the south wall.

To the east the prison continues off into the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]
The dirge no longer requires Will saves to avoid being shaken. It still floats about mornfully but has no in game effect. 

On the map I marked wooden doors with a brown dot. All other doors are barred prison cell doors.

Just need to know where you wish to go next.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna keeps her haunt siphon ready and continues to look around for magical auras while they search.

"Good idea, Loh.  Let's stick together and continue to make sure nothing is lurking in the open areas and hallways before we start opening doors."

Not a scout herself, she stays in the middle of the group and expects the others to lead the way as they continue searching and exploring.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.

*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2012)

"Sounds good. Around to the East, then, clearing open areas, then we'll go back and start peeking behind doors. Toddy, you still leading the way or shall I break the trail now?" 

__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* Shaken

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 13, 2012)

"Oh, Okay. Was waiting.  I will go now.  No doors.  Okay." Toddy heads east, then north to see what else may be wandering around in here.  Marshan follows close behind him.
[sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

The group spends the next twenty minutes exploring the hallways of the prisons second level. They discovery that the floor is made up mainly of cells and the remains of the dead convicts. Gladly none come back to unlife as they explore.

When the group is done their cautious search, they know there are six areas sealed off by wooden doors. Now they only need to decide where to start opening those doors.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

As they walked around, Firvinianna keeps her haunt siphon just in case that piper shows up again.  She continues to cast her _Resistance _cantrip as it wears off.  With only doors remaining to be opened, she suggests, "Maybe we should try the doors that lead to what looks like the obviously small room."

She gestures to the doors she is referring to in order that she suggests they open them.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.
Suggest doors 1, 2, 3, then 5
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

The dwarf nods decisively and approaches the indicated door, first scanning it visually as he comes closer, then running his thick fingers over the frame and panels with surprising delicacy.

[sblock=Actions]Take 20 on Perception Check for a 26.[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* Shaken

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Taking care to check the door   		 		Halál notices an old stench that makes him crinkle his nose. His suspicions about what lies beyond the door are confirmed when he opens it and has to step back putting an arm over his face and nose.

Kee looks in a shrugs. "The privy. Anyone need to go?" she asks looking at the group.

"Ewwwww." Loh says before running away from the smell.

[sblock=OOC]On to door #2  then?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Glancing sidelong at Kee and Loh with an arched eyebrow, Firvinianna wonders aloud, "Why would it smell so bad after all this time?  Surely that would have faded away after all these years, no?...

"Unless Skeletons and the piper defecate in there, I guess... Curious."

However, her curiosity is not enough for her to want to get a closer look nor a whiff herself..

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.
Yep, on to #2 
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2012)

After his first exposure to the stench, Halál closes the door once more. "Well, nothing coming at us from in there!" He moves to the next door, intent on clearing the area with typical Dwarven efficiency.

[sblock=OOC]Same procedure.[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 23, 2012)

Marshan and Toddy stand back, ready and watching as the dwarf finesses the door to open it.  They both understand that it is better than their own method of just giving it a swift kick.

[sblock=mini-stats] *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition: [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Finding the second door not trapped and unlocked, Halál opens the door outward revealing a small ten by ten room.

Light from the outside shows down a hole in the roof and on the floor lies a pile of rusty manacles that perhaps use to hang from the ceiling by a long chain (that they are still attached to). 

Along the three walls are numerous wooden posts, some holding more manacles while others hold key rings each with two keys on them. Worn out letters above the posts can hardly be read but by the layout (similar to the cells on this floor), the group easily identifies these as keys to the cells they have seen.

Nothing detects as magical and the exposure to the elements over the years have ruined just about everything inside.

[sblock=Perception DC 12]
"Just about everything" ---

You notice a key ring with two keys near the bottom that (by the layout) must belong to the wooden doors leading to area #5 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Peaking through the gap of her companions, Firvinianna looks inside. Pointing to the floor, she says, "Looks like some keys have fallen.

"You can gather them all up, Halal.  That shall save you the trouble of trying to pick the locks later."

Once the others are ready, she follows them to the next door on the list.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.
Perception (1d20+8=16)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2012)

As suggested, the Dwarf leans in and scoops up the keys. _Hmmph. I have my doubts as to how useful they'll be on most of these doors, but it won't hurt to try 'em."_
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2012)

Now that the dwarf has the keys, searching this place should be a little easier.  Marshan maintains his vigil of watching for bones or bugs to smash with his hammer. [sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

"So, I wonder what's behind door number three?" Loh says cheerfully.

"Well if the third ones a 'charm' then we are about to meet something nasty," Kee says hefty her weapon readily.

Everyone watches as the rogue takes another deep look about the doors. But as before they are neither trapped nor locked. 

Opening them reveals a stone staircase leading down into darkness.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

Halál pokes his head in for a quick look down the stairs before pulling back and closing the doors again. "We'll just save that one for after we clear this floor, eh?" He moves on to the next door (OOC: Area 4)
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna agrees, "Yes, we have three more doors before we venture down there."

Sticking to the back, she follows them to the next door on the list.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2012)

"Good idea."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The group heads to the far eastern set of double doors. Toddy guessing all the way what they will find behind them. 

As they approach the eastern wall where it has collapsed away, they notice where the wooden floor meets worked stone. A way can be seen out onto the eastern balcony.

Searching the doors carefully the group waits and relishes a chance to catch a little fresh air (even if it stinks a bit from the murky pond beyond).

When   		 		Halál is done the doors open to reveal...



> _Once a kitchen, this room is nothing more than a charred, blackened remains_.




Another door burnt and hanging by a single hinge stands at the far end of the prison's burnt out kitchen.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2012)

Toddy moves carefully across the scorched floor in case it wants to give way.  Pushing open the broken door he sees...

[sblock=actions]Moving slow, acrobatics +15[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna glances out the open balcony and takes in some fresher air while she waits for Toddy to investigate what is likely a pantry or larder, "After this we have two more doors.  I suggest the one to the west first."

Sticking to the back, she doesn't enter the kitchen.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Keep _Detecting Magic. 
_Spam _Resistance _cantrip to keep it running.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Toddy opens the door to see the room beyond full of thousands upon thousands of cockroaches. As he stares at the swarm the creatures start to form a large thick black mass.

"Umm... Guys?" he says looking over his shoulder.

OOC: Roll INIT - No surprise round. Monsters got a 4 so group will probably be up first.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2012)

Halál feels his flesh start to crawl at the horrific sight, already imagining all those filthy disease carriers creeping up his legs in a wave, slipping down into his boots and up his shirt sleeves. "Close the door, Toddy! Close the door! Cripes, I *hate* cockroaches!"
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 4, 2012)

"You heard him!  Close the door."

Toddy bites the door handle and pulls the door closed, then moves away.
Marshan waits until Toddy is clear and then casts.  A spray of grease covers the door and floor.  "Hit that with some fire!"
[sblock=actions]Marshan delay for Toddy to move,
Toddy close door and retreat,
Marshan Grease I12, J12, and 5' up the wall for those two squares.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna hears the news of cockroaches and Marshan's casting and order to shut the door again, "Will those creatures squeeze out under the door?"

She moves into the kitchen and invokes a small glob of acid.  She flings the orb from over Marshan's shoulder and it splats against the doorjamb harmlessly.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Initiative (1d20+5=10)
Move to J9
Cast Acid Splash: Ranged Touch (1d20+4=8,  1d3=2)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2012)

"Bugs!" Loh shouts in duress. "I don't want to be anywhere near any bugs!" she shouts heading for the door. "Let's get out of here!"
 
"I want to see," Kee states watching the hanging door Toddy tried to close.

The swarm starts coming out from behind the pantry door (that hangs by a single hinge) from all directions. From under and over from the sides and from near the ceiling. Those cockroaches on the ground or along the lower area of wall seem to get stuck in the grease as they slow to swimming crawl.

As some roaches move slowly other roaches crawl across their backs using those in the grease as a natural bridge, while still other jump from the door flying down to land beyond the grease spell in front of Marshan.

"Ok. I've seen enough. Let's go!" Kee says getting ready to leave.

[sblock=INIT Order]
Firvin
Toddy
Marshan
Halál
Loh
Kee
Swarm

NOTE: half of swarm is in the grease effect so it will need to roll again to see if it can move at 1/2 speed.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks sickened by the tidal flood of cockroaches poors forth around the broken door. "That answers that question.  Yuck!"

She starts up with another inspirational song.  Something about squashing bugs with big boots. Then she pulls back away from the critters.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Bardic performance, Inspire Courage +1Att/dmg for 3 rounds
Move to G6
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2012)

Toddy vacates the room quite quickly.  "A little bit of fire on that grease would help." as Marshan also leaves the room. [sblock=actions]Toddy Move to G4, Marshan move to H4[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2012)

The stout dwarf begins patting his various pockets and pouches, his face growing more and more flushed as he mutters angrily. "Cripes, I can't believe I . . . &*$()@$!"

[sblock=OOC]I always buy freakin' flint & steel! But apparently not this time. I got nothing with which to start a blaze.[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

"Well I'm not sticking around." Loh says following the others out. "Come on Kee-Lah-Lah!"

The eidolon looks over her shoulder and notices only she and the dwarf are left in the kitchen. "Maybe we should try and outrun them."

She turns and heads for the door. "Lady's first!" she says passing the dwarf.

OOC: Need a few actions from Halál or you may end up fighting alone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2012)

OOC: Well, the way I roll we *definitely* wouldn't want that!

Pharasma's Priest overcomes his momentary paralysis, looks around with a start and moves on out of the kitchen at a 'dwarven hustle', closing the doors behind him for good measure even though the cockroaches have amply demonstrated their ability to bypass such a barrier.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OOC: Next round actions please.

"What do we do? What do we do?" Loh asks frantically looking all around.

"Calm down," Kee says nearly in disgust. "We just need to sat ahead of them is all." the eidolon looks around calmly and when she sees the open wall leading to the outside she adds. "Those bugs can fly, a little, do you think they can swim?"

She nods her head to the pond outside.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna stops her song, the verses lingering in the air as she says, "I do know a spell that can cause a spark."


[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Bardic performance, Inspire Courage +1Att/dmg for 2/3 rounds remain
Delay
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 16, 2012)

Marshan moves up (j6) and opens the door back up, "Well, throw your spark.  Those greasy bugs should pop like popcorn."

Toddy stays back out of the way and waits.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna moves into action and across to the other side so she can see from behind the others, "Ignitis!"

A little glowing ember arcs through the air to land on the greased area.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Bardic performance, Inspire Courage +1Att/dmg for 2/3 rounds remain
Move to J3, Cast Spark to I9
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

[sblock=Ruling] Not sure where it says that grease is ignitable - but for this and other games I will rule it is like lamp oil. It burns slow and doesn't explode or anything.

Also it will depend on the circumstances as to how much damage this little combo will do. For this most of the bugs are covered as they crawled through, so the grease is all over them. DMG = 1d4 each round for three rounds.[/sblock]

As the beetles start to burn Loh looks in and shakes her head. "Sure that's killing a few, but unless you got something a little bit hotter up your sleeve it won't stop all of them."

Kee moves over towards the balcony. "I don't see any stairs off. I still say we jump for it." 

[sblock=INIT Order]
Marshan
Firvin
Toddy
Halál
Loh
Kee
Swarm[/sblock] 	

OOC: Need an action from Halál to help finish this round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2012)

The dwarf looks at the drop, then back at the bugs, then at the drop again. "Can't the bugs just walk down the walls after us? Still, if it comes to that I've got a rope . . ." He starts to unsling his pack.
__________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

The bugs finally free of the grease move quickly out of the dark kitchen into the common room. But strangely when they get into the sunlight they act "oddly". For a moment they mill and spread out before consolidating once more into a freakishly huge mass.

Even though some still burn the number of roaches that approach the group is staggering.

[sblock=INIT Order]
Marshan
Firvin
Toddy
Halál
Loh
Kee
Swarm (HP:22/26); dazzled[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2012)

"Well, let's try that again.  It's my last one."  Throwing down another layer of grease, Marshan then retreats back a ways.
[sblock=actions]Grease the four squares of roaches H5-I6.  move 30' to H2[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision, Move 30'
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna lifts her feet and moves fast to get around and away from the swarming bugs, "Maybe if we lead them in a circle on this level, we can slowly deal with them.  There is a loop to be made around the cells."

She points her finger at the insects and an arc of electricity crackles and blasts into the cockroaches frying several of them.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Bardic performance, Inspire Courage +1Att/dmg for 1/3 rounds remain
Move to JD2, Use elemental ray, ranged touch; Elemental Ray (Inspire Courage) (1d20+5=14,  1d6+2=7)
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 21, 2012)

Toddy continues moving away. (A1)  "You want me to go back to town and get a torch and a bottle of whiskey?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2012)

"A fine idea, Firvin! Much better than jumping from the walls!" The dwarf follows Toddy away from roiling mass of beetles.

OOC: Have I mentioned that I hate swarms? Completely unprepared . . .
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

OOC: Rolling to see if the group gets a head start.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Dozens of beetles get stuck in the thick grease that covers them and the floor but hundreds crawl over their companions to get to the living feast. Still a bit dazzled by the bright sunlight coming in through the open wall the swarm moves in a lurch as it comes within inches of Marshan's feet.

The lightning from Firvin's hand hits the area  occupied by the swarm but fails to do more than scatter the creatures for a moment. <immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures>

[sblock=OOC]
Ok we are going to play a little chase and see if you all escape. But first I need to know which hallway you wish to use to start this. Using the map below decide on a path to follow.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna doesn't look happy, her lighting ray had no effect but to scatter a few of the bugs.

"Maybe Toddy should get some supplies.  We can continue to lead the swarm of insects in a circle for quite a while."

"Head to the far hall and we do the bigger loop around those cells where we entered this floor."

She moves past the others heading to the first hallway they went down.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Crap, for some reason I though elemental damage would work.  Acid Splash is no good either, then.  Firvin's got nuthin but spark and grease. Torches work (1 damage point at a time), then?

Down Red arrow, up on the Yellow?
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2012)

"Off we go, then! Good plan, Firvin . . . I'll just stick to the back and see that they don't lose sight of us." Halál hustles after the longer legged folk.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2012)

"Gimme your gold.  Who sells to mules in town?  What do I buy?  Do they pack it for me?"  Toddy keeps prancing around and trying to figure things out.  He is starting to come to the realization that his plan was poorly conceived.  "How do I get out of here?"

Marshan continues safely ahead of the blob of vermin, having exhausted every spell that might have been useful.
[sblock=ooc]Spark + Grease might have been useful, but now they can move out before Firvin can pull off both spells.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

As the group out distances the swarm they start to all hear the familiar music of the mysterious Piper. It was always in the background and so soft they could hardly hear it unless the focused, but when they enter this corridor the music grows and so does their dread.

[sblock=OOC] 
In this corridor you need to make a Will save DC 14 or be shaken for the round.

Since everyone should be able to double move down and out in one round the Piper only gets a chance to affect one character - rolling for that.

na-Firvin
1-2:Halál
3-4:Marshan
na-Toddy
5-6:Loh
na-Kee

And the winner (not!) is - Marshan need your save (after you find out if your shaken or not) Will save DC 14 or be held (so you get your racial +2 vs enchantments)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

On hearing the music again, Firvinianna hasn't forgotten about that piper, the haunt siphon is still in her hand if she spots the thing.

"Goblin spit! There it is again, maybe the cockroaches will go after it, if they can sense the cursed thing."

She moves past the others heading to the first hallway they went down.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* I thought the grease would be continuing to burn?  Or was I supposed to cast Spark again?

Ya know, I think we were in such a hurry to get back to where we left off, we ignored the possibility of shopping as 2nd level characters.  We all still have 1st level gear, with the exception of the stuff we were given.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2012)

Marshan rounds the corner, and having seen the piper's tricks before, ignores the haunting music.  Once in what he suspects is the proper vicinity, he grabs his holy symbol and causes a flash, channeling to harm the undead.[sblock=actions]Make both saves, move, channel to harm undead[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision, Move 30'
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* *1*/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2012)

"Gah, it's the gods be damned piper again! I'm beginning to develop a healthy dislike for this place!" The dwarf continues his hustle after the others.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

Marshan notices that the music once more skips a beat or two as the channel energy burst out. It continues to play and he has no time to try again as the swarm is soon upon him.

"Let's stay out of that corridor for now," Kee suggests as the group heads back the way they came, leading the swarm on.

Several long minutes later the group is finally ahead of the swarm by the length of the entire floor. As they watch the black mass down by the bars and rooms the group have yet to explore, they notice it seems to have stopped following.

"We should leave why we have the chance and come back with something to use against those bugs." Loh says with a sigh. "All this adventuring is truly not for me."

[sblock=OOC]Groups choice of what to do...

*Some options:*
-go out the door that leads to the balcony where you fought the scythe.
-go back to explore the kitchen and balcony there
-go down the stairs to the first floor

Let me know what you all decide.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

As they are clear of immediate danger, as long as they keep moving at least, Firvinianna looks over at Lee and Koh.

"Yes, we are ill prepared to deal with both of those threats."

"Marshan, perhaps you can call upon your divine energy and finish the piper?  If we need to leave and regroup, maybe that is the most effect way of dealing with that evil thing. Unless someone has better ideas."

"If we could locate it, holy water would help perhaps."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Might as well hit the piper again if we are going to leave and try again the next day.  If it is a temporary trip out, then save the Channel Energy, I guess.

Did we ever try Detect Magic to find the piper? I thought we had, but maybe not.
*_______________
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 28, 2012)

"Well, lets see if we can get the piper at least before we leave."  Marshan grasps his holy symbol and mutters a prayer, then scans, searching for the piper.
[sblock=actions]Cast Detect Undead.  Intentions to point it out for Firvin to Disrupt Undead, while he channels next round.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision, Move 30'
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* *1*/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

OOC: Detect Undead - prefect.

Marshan steps around the corridor with Firvin and casts a spell as the music plays away. With his sight enhanced to detect those no longer in the realm of the living, Marshan finds the Piper easily enough. 

Pointing out the location to Firvin she unleashes with a barrage of spells to disrupt the undead hoping to help bring about it's end. The area burst once more with the light of Marshan's channeling and soon he can tell the strange undead haunt is weakened enough to capture. Something in the back of his head tells him that the siphon is needed that it can capture the evil Piper.

The burst of light doesn't go unnoticed and the others who were keeping an eye on the swarm notices it start to "form up" once more, and it looks to be headed towards the group once more.

"Oh no, not again!" Loh nearly wails.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





With the piper back and weakened, Firvinianna feels the time is right to use the haunt siphon in her hand.  She has been carrying it in hand for just this reason. 

With Marshan's guidance, she braves danger and moves in close to the apparition. She twists the glass vial's metal casing to open the vial to activate the haunt  siphon.

"Take this, you fiend."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Activate Haunt Siphon after moving within range: Haunt Siphon (3d6=7)
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Haunt Siphon (expended)

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

The rush of wind suddenly fills the corridors of the old prison's second floor. The breeze intensives and suddenly everyone can hear nothing over the strong gale that buffets them.

"What's happ..ening?" Loh asks as he grabs a cell door for dear life. 

"How would I know?" Kee responds digging her claws into the floor.

As Marshan, Toddy, and Halál fight to keep their footing Firvin stands with the haunt siphon clasped in a white knuckled grip as the wind seems to rush into the small glass bottle. 

Everyone hears the pipes pitch in an eerie wail, as if to cry out no for the voiceless haunt. All the music seems to be following the wind into the heart of the siphon.

And then suddenly the wind is gone, sucked into the siphon like a bucket gulping up all the water of a puddle. Firvin replaces the cap and looks at the vortex of light swirling in the center. Where once it was purest white, it now glows with a dull sickly green color. 

Marshan scans the area with the remaining time left from his spell an finds no sign of the Piper. Before he can say anything Loh pipes up.

"Hey look! All the bugs got blown away," she says with a large grin. 

Sure enough only a few of the critters scamper about here and there, but the massive swarm is nowhere to be seen.

XP: CR 4  1,200


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*






Firvinianna looks at the used haunt siphon with an arched eyebrow, her expression stoic.  

"Well, that was impressive, no?"

She tucks the item back into her backpack, not sure what else to do with it for now.

The dark skinned elf looks around at her companions curiously.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

"Well there are to two doors left," Kee says putting her hammer over a shoulder. "Or do you think all our luck is used up for the day?"

"I vote - out of luck," Loh says with a serious tone.

OOC: What next?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna shrugs as she really gets no answer to her quip and suggests, "Why not look to see if there was anything interesting where the bugs came from?  We did not get a very good look before running away."

"Then, we might as well check the other two doors.  Either one is fine by me."

She draws her bow to prepare.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Anyone else besides me and HM playing?
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 10, 2012)

"Hopefully that bottled wind got all the bugs.  Let's see."  Marshan makes his way back over to the kitchen to explore its nooks and crannies. 

[sblock=actions]Take 20 search once there for a 24 perception.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2012)

Halál looks around in wonder at the cleared space, listening for the haunt and for the rustle of roaches to start again. "Yeah, that _was_ impressive. Good job, Firvin. OK, let's look around."

Suiting action to words, the Dwarf moves to the kitchen (the room the roaches came from) and begins to search.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

The group moves back to the kitchen to explore the pantry. 

They find the small room a disgusting mess as well anthing that has been home to thousands of cockroaches should be. Small animal remains (rat, squirrel, bird) litter the floor and counter, evidence of how the bugs have stayed alive for so long in the deserted dungeon.

A small window high on the eastern wall let's in a little light, through it's broken glass. But after searching there is nothing of value or interest to be found.

OOC: Next move?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2012)

"Well, looks like there's nothing in here. Let's just clear this last door - probably just a pantry - and then we can knock out those two doors to the south before heading downstairs."

Halál squishes through the sticky mess on the floor to the door at the back of the room and trying the handle.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna stays outside the kitchen, did not feel the need to go in there the first time and dead bugs has made it even less attractive.

Once they are done, she says, "Of the last doors, we can probably start right to left."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Facing them, that would be opening Rm5 then Rm6.  Can we have the description of area G again, please?
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 14, 2012)

"Okay."  Marshan makes his way to the right of the two doors that are left, and opens it so Toddy can stick his nose in.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision, Move 30'
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 3/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* *1*/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

> _Although this cell is rather spacious, it contains no concessions to comfort. A skeletal body dressed in the rotting remains of a prisoners robe lies slumped  against the eastern wall, wrapped in numerous chains on which are affixed numerous weights emblazoned with several different holy symbols_.




The cell also contains a straw pallet and old moldy wooden bucket. An iron torch scone in the far corner above the body is the only other decor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 15, 2012)

"It looks like they feared this one getting out.  Let's see who he was."  Marshan starts searching the body.  Taking out a quill, ink and paper, he copies down all the holy symbols, even the ones he doesn't recognize.
[sblock=actions]Marshan take 20 search for identification of this prisoner.  Record all the holy symbols and their respective deities on the weights with paper and quill.
Facepalm.  Okay, copy them even if he doesn't know who is who.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2012)

"Lemme take a look at those, Marshan."

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Know (Religion) check - if these are for any of the standard Golarion deities a 15 should be sufficient to ID them. Actually, that 15 works for all of his Knowledge checks as he has the same modifier for all of them.

I guess there was nothing of note in the pantry?[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna looks over their shoulders to see what's going on.

She says, "I wonder, I do know something about religions as well.  Must have been all that reading we were doing in the days before coming inside the prison."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Know Religion (1d20+7=25)

Can we have the description of area G again, please?
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2012)

Marshan hands over the copies he made for inspection.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Pantry was empty.

Area G is a guard area blocked from the cellblocks by an arc of iron bars within sits an old wooden table and a few chairs.[/sblock]

The group finds fourteen symbols in all, with only the major evil deities missing from the list. 

Searching the room while the others make note of the holy symbols, Loh and Kee find nothing of interest. "Who do you suppose he was?" Loh asks curiously.

OOC: Holy symbol of every deity listed in the CORE book that isn't LE, NE, or CE


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2012)

"Hmmph. Someone they _really_ did not want getting out. Still, he _was_ kept up here . . . one presumes there are cells below as well, and those should be more secure than these. I wonder why this one wasn't kept below?" He hands Marshan's sketches back and turns to the others. A quirked eyebrow in Loh's general direction gets a "nothing here" shrug in return. "One area left up here, then, and so far nothing to indicate who killed the Professor or why."
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna shrugs, "Maybe, he was. Hard to say now."

"However, I think you are wrong.  We sort of came in the back way, these should be the higher security cells, no?  The main floor might be barracks and things.  But, I would expect a dungeon underneath as well. Is that what you meant?"

She moves around to the otherside of the area with iron bars as they get ready to explore the last area on this floor.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2012)

"I _was_ thinking of a dungeon underneath . . . my Dwarven sensibilities, I suppose. But you're right - these may indeed have been the higher security facilities. Literally."
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2012)

OOC: Room searched an empty, it was a prison cell afterall. Ready for the next door(s)?


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2012)

"Well, maybe the guard's room has info.  They should have left around some instruction for newbies guards regarding the nasty prisoners." Going back to the guards' area, Marshan searches that thoroughly as well.
[sblock=actions]Take 20 search for 24 in the guards' area G.  Then we can open the doors to 6.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*






Firvinianna nods in agreement and stands aside to let the others clear the way.  

"Perhaps you are correct.  Other than some nasty creatures, we have not found much to explain what is going on in here."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Yeah, ready for the next door
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

As the group searches the guard area Kee shakes her head. "What's going on here is this place is bad news." she says stomping on a stray cockroach. "Bugs, ghost music, and the undead don't make for a place I want to usually visit."

"We'll be going soon Kee," Loh says patting her shoulder. "Won't we?" she asks looking at the others.

Finding nothing in the guard area the others look to the two remaining doors. After a quick look over by Halál the dwarf gives a nod that he doesn't see any traps about.

OOC: Ready for the last area?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2012)

OOC: Ready, Boss.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

The door opens into the light of day and the circular balcony that stands above the front doors to Harrowstone Prison. 

"Hrmph," Kee says as she sees the light. "A way for the guards to get fresh air if they wanted? Or a quicker trip than all the way to the privy?" she asks with a smirk.

"You are so gross sometimes," Loh says in rebuke.

The balcony saggs to the east and most of the battlements in that area have crumbled away. Perception Checks everyone

[sblock=Perception DC 20]
Every round a medium or two small creatures stand on the balcony there is a 25% chance it will give way. The fall looks short but will probably be accompanied by stone and wood debris. Meaning it would do a little damage.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna only peeks outside and once it is learned that it is  only a balcony and not a room, she backs away. As Lee and Koh start  their banter, she smiles slightly and indulgently, "Indeed, guards are  lazy and any old place to relieve themselves will do."

"Okay, nothing really more to see here, shall we take a break as  our..." She glances at their newest companions with their not to subtle  hints at no longer wanting to be in the prison and almost uses the word  cowardly.

"our vocal companions wish to do.  I am fine with that, perhaps we  can stop by a shop to look at some alchemical fire flasks to deal with  any more swarms of bugs and vermin that we might encounter when we  return."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* Perception (1d20+8=19)- heh
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2012)

Halál steps out to the edge and takes a casual look, but quickly ascertains that there's nothing here to interest him. He moves back into the room with Firvin. "Aye, nothing here and it appears we've cleared this floor. I'm good to go on, but as the lady says we could perhaps use a bit of something to help with any more roaches we come across."
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2012)

"Lemme see!  Lemme see!"
"Oh, that wasn't worth getting excited for."

Toddy is still looking for something to battle, something to do.  But then again, the strawberry tarts should be coming out of the oven just now, so he is quite conflicted.

 Marshan wants to continue exploring. "No sense getting banged up and coming away with no answers."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

"We're leaving?" Loh asks with hope in her voice. "If the answers are here, they will still be here another day, right?"

"Well I'm for leaving, but not by climbing back down the building." Kee says, remembering the big bug that tried to eat her. "How should we get out of here?"

[sblock=OOC] Everyone, but the eidolons, could figure out that the steps leading down could put you within 40' of the front doors (which are just below the balcony everyone just saw). Maybe a little more exploration on the way out?

Or there is the door that leads to the balcony that the group fought the scythe.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

"We'll go out a slightly different way we came in, so as not to 'waste' the trip - we can cover some unexplored areas that way. But yes, it sounds like we're agreed that we should exit stage left for now."
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna nods in agreement and positions herself in the back of  the group to let the others go first down the stairs, "Sure, we might as  well see what is below on the way out.  If something catches our  interest, we can always take a look, first."

 While they were on this level, there were certainly dangers  aplenty but, _Marshan is correct, very little answers.  Though, it is not  hard to imagine that the Professor was likely killed by something in  the prison._ 

It could have happened any number of ways to them already.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2012)

"Okay boss.  You turn the latch on the door.  I will go see what's down there.  Although, I could make the jump from that balcony.  Yep, I know I could."

When people are ready, Marshan will turn the knob on the door for the down stairs and let Toddy take the lead in snooping around.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

The dark stairs lead to a hallway just as dark. The ten foot wide corridor is full of dust and small webs along the corners. 

Doors are set everywhere with only the west wall lacking as many as the others.

[sblock=OOC] South is the way out.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna awaits word from below and calls down softly, "If the way out is clear, be careful exiting through the front doors.  That balcony was not too safe looking."

With those in front of her, she can only see a corridor that appears to head toward the front of the prison.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2012)

"Doors, doors, doors, doors, doors, doors and oh, doors.  Um that way."  Toddy moves south and tries to open the southern door with his teeth, or if that fails, kick it open.  Marshan lights up the head of his hammer and moves out of the stairwell into the hallway, watching the impatient llama. "Burnt prison.  Safe.  Right."

[sblock=cast]Cast cantrip light on hammer head.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2012)

Halál moves along with the others, content for now to let Toddy do the heavy lifting with the doors.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Toddy opens one of the sturdy wooden doors to reveal another room.



			
				Foyer said:
			
		

> _Streaks of mold stain the walls of this foyer, and the floor below is a thick, gray carpet of fungal growth. Sturdy wooden doors beckon from every wall._




The doors furthest south seem to be the right distance to where the doors above led out onto the balcony. Carefully moving across the fungus the eidolon moves to those doors.

With the others following behind in somewhat a straight line everyone is taken by surprise as all the doors suddenly swing open. Less than a heartbeat after they are full of apparitions moaning and screaming to get out. Separate groups move from the doorways each passing through the group and each other in their rush. 

Everyone notices the burnt faces or smoldering ruin of an arm here or part of the chest there. As one they seem to all have been part of a large blaze. 

As quickly as they appeared and the doors open they are gone and all the doors slam shut.

A moment later there is a pounding on the door the group just entered through. Loh and Kee are trapped on the other side.

OOC: The doors are all held tight.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2012)

"Well, can't have that."  Marshan shouts out "Stand back from the door!"  Growing tall and strong once again, Marshan bashes the door with his mighty hammer.

[sblock=actions]swift growth domain enlarge, std swing hammer to sunder[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision, Move 30'
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 20 Current *HP: 16*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +4; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
 MW Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +3, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +3, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +3, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +3, d8
Dagger +3, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic
*.Orisons:* Read Magic, Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 3/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease (DC 12), Shield
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 2/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* *1*/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: 
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +5; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 18/22 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *22* for 3 hours
*HP:* 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: 4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +4, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +4, d4+2; Claw +4, d4+2 
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +5 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Evasion, Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite), Improved Natural Armor(1)
Condition:[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2012)

Halál ducks away from the flying splinters of wood thrown off by Marshan's hammer, then moves slightly to the side and goes to work with his axe.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna sees battle being joined on the... door and shrugs.  She sings them a tune of inspiration to aid their blows, her voice echoing after she stops.

"Keep it up, boys.  You almost have it. Don't the bored thing get you down."

She casts a cantrip to activate her Mage sight and looks around for auras

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Bardic music, Inspire Courage +1 (for 3 rounds lingering) & Cast Detect Magic.
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

OOC: No magic detected save that on the PCs

Quickly Marshan and Halál have a good size hole in the door. The old softwood is nearly rotted through and gives easily. ​ 
The can see Kee and Loh through the hole they made the latter trying the door handle desperately. "It won't budge," she says a little frantic.​ 
"Just stand back and they'll make a new opening for us." Kee says crossing her arms.

It takes the two males less than a minute to clear the doorway. When they are done Loh pushes past and tries the southern door. It shakes but does not open.

"No. We're locked in!" she cries in anguish.

OOC: Three other doors remain one to the east, one in the southwest corner,  a set of double doors on the northwest  corner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*






As her song echoes to provide encouragement for a few moments longer, Firvinianna stands ready.  She is not sure opening other doors is a good idea and the others look to be making progress.

"I do not see any auras, but these doors certainly are extraordinary."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Bardic music, Inspire Courage +1 (for 2 more rounds lingering)
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2012)

OOC: Trying to get the picture in my head. We're locked in, correct?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

OOC: Doors are locked, except for the northern door which is chopped down.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2012)

"Well, staying here is not going to be fun."  Marshan picks the door that should lead out the front, bulks up again and hits that one with the hammer as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

The door cracks and splinters under the blow. But it also jumps and moves as if it isn't locked anymore.

OOC:Continue smashing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2012)

"Hold, Marshan! It looks as though you broke the lock!"
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2012)

Since he was ordered to, Marshan will stand there in a menacing pose, ready to hit the dancing door if it decides to attack us.
[sblock=actions]Ready an attack against the door if it attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna watches with curiosity as they continue to do battle with the door, the lingering effects of her inspired words starting to fade away.  She is almost tempted to give it another go it, if they continue to fight the thing.

"How's it coming?  You about done yet?"

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*  Bardic music, Inspire Courage +1 (for 1 more round lingering) or not.
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2012)

The Dwarf goes over to the door, WarAxe in one hand, and tries the latch.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2012)

The damaged door opens easily for the dwarf and he and the others can see the courtyard and walls beyond the porch of the jail.

Eying the sagging roof above the dwarf hesitates but a moment to get a good look at it and suddenly...

All the dooors swing widely open and the phantom images return. The smell of burnt skin fills the air and the moans and screams of the dying make it hard to think. 

The apparitions swarm out of the opens doors from different directions and move through the group and each other in their wild attempt to escape. 

After they pass through the doors slam shut. And Halál checks the front door once more.

"It's locked again."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

OOC: Holiday bump. Happy Turkey Day everyone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Firvinianna looks on with an arched eyebrow at these events.

"Interresting, the place is haunted and doesn't want is to leave."

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

"Haunted?" Loh says with near a gulp. "Then can't we just use something that effects the undead on them then?" she asks watching the doors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2012)

"OK, lemme try something here." Halál takes out a small kit and removes various implements, and leans in to fiddle with the lock.

[sblock=If He Can't Pick the Lock]"Well, crap. OK, let's try fine Dwarven steel on another door . . ." The Dwarf sets to with a will, slamming his axe again and again into the door to break it down.[/sblock]
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

The door is held tight and the lock doesn't give. As the dwarf stands he sees the courtyard outside through a hole made by Marshan.

OOC: The door maybe held but it's not damage proof.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: The door maybe held but it's not damage proof.




OOC: That's why I put the sblock in my previous post - contingency in case he couldn't pick the lock/open the door. He'll start smashing it down.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2012)

When Halal falls back to using the axe on the door, Marshan will help with his hammer.
[sblock= actions]+5 CMB to sunder, to hit AC 5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*





Watching the boys continue to deal with the confounding doors, Firvinianna comments, "Why not simply keep hacking the thing to pieces and forget the lock itself?  Someone in here needs to relieve themselves."

She glances sidelong at Kee.

If the mundane efforts do not work, she will try the suggestion of Loh's and use her _Disrupt Undead_ cantrip. Then she will try the _Acid Splash_ cantrip.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:*   Since we are not in combat, no need to roll to hit since missing has no consequence.  Just try again.
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

OOC: Sorry Mowgli I thought you meant to attack a new door. 

Not wasting time the door to the outside is torn down and Loh rushes out into the sunlight. Worried Kee follows, while Halál watches the balcony overhead. 

But to everyone's relief the balcony holds and finally everyone files out of the old ruined prison. Standing in the tall grass before the building it is almost a relief to breath air that doesn't smell of wet wood or mold.

"Back to town?" Loh asks eagerly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2012)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*






Now that they are out, Firvinianna comments, "Yes, we should return to town."

"I think we need to discuss what we have found with someone. We need some specialty items to help when we face swarms of bugs, rats or bats.  Perhaps some other items as well."

She continues walking as they talk, not thinking it is the best idea to stand around right outside the old prison.

[sblock=Mini Stats & OOC]*OOC:* 
*_______________
**Firvinianna Laali
Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 18 Current: 18
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Mage Armor

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 Rounds Remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation, Spark, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/5 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 3/3 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Timely Inspiration

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 11, 2012)

"That was long enough.  Lunchtime tarts should be ready."  Toddy gallops ahead a bit, then disappointing stops and waits for the others to catch up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2012)

"Aye, back to town for some better equipment." Halál shakes his head, an obvious look of disgust on his face as he contemplates their first foray into the prison. _A fine dwarf you make, laddie. Prepared for nothin' and walkin' in like it's a day in the grottos with your sweetie. Hmphf._ The Dwarf stumps along behind the others.
__________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 14/20
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dwarven WarAxe, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Spell Resistance (07), Precision Damage, Touch the Spirit World (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Current Conditions:* None

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------

